# Naruto Chapter 537 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Apr 20, 2011)

Predict Away!!

Remember, no chapter next week. Chapter 537 is due May 4th, with possible early spoilers on May 2nd!!



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

madara kills a lot of shinobie and naruto senses madara


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara raping what remains of that division.


----------



## KillerFlow (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara bringing back Dan, Kakuzu, and the Hyuuga if that doesn't happen then Kishi is the biggest troll. Or transition to the Kakashi Rampage which is hopefully not off paneled, too.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 20, 2011)

wut?? where does it say that the next chapter is due may 5?! noooooooo


----------



## Aiku (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara will dominate.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 20, 2011)

Madara solos :blindmadara


----------



## k2nice (Apr 20, 2011)

why no chapter next week?


----------



## Deadway (Apr 20, 2011)

Ill post my fan prediction later, I got a good prediction that I think many people would enjoy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 20, 2011)

*Chapter 537*:    *Darkness Unleashed*

Madara has unleashed the Gedou Mazou and it decimates the Shinobi forces.   The survivors are in a panic and call out for reinforcements.

Naruto and Bee sense something is wrong and heads to the battlefield with all haste.


----------



## Dagor (Apr 20, 2011)

k2nice said:


> why no chapter next week?



Next week is Golden Week, so you will get new chapter probably around 4/5 and possible spoilers can appear 2/5.


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2011)

i predict Rinnegan,nuff said


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Madara better personally crush some guys, or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 21, 2011)

Madara stomps.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope Madara delivers and kill at least one named character otherwise i'll be dissapointed.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 21, 2011)

Naruto does a battlefield confession after realizing he forgot to say something for the last 100 chapters.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 21, 2011)

I predict Madara releases Kin-Gin Brothers to distract Naruto to the battlefield


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2011)

vered said:


> i predict Rinnegan,nuff said



Yes, this! 

Just one Shinra Tensei is all I ask for; after that, 10 new Rinnegan doujutsu techniques. And by doujutsu, I mean doujutsu.


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 21, 2011)

Mangetsu126 said:


> wut?? where does it say that the next chapter is due may 5?! noooooooo



it's golden week so it's a given.


----------



## Alien (Apr 21, 2011)

no more off-panel fights please smh


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 21, 2011)

Chouji versus the summoned statue.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 21, 2011)

Madara kills fodders then Naruto summons his toad army.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 21, 2011)

I feel like madara is going after hinata to lure naruto in.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Hinata? 

Naruto isn't going to care if it's not Sasuke.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2011)

Dragons 

I predict dragons


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 21, 2011)

I predict that GM goes on a rampage Godzilla style with people screaming and running and two panel spreads of mass destruction.  Also, Dan might get away during the chaos because there is still a chance of Kishi milking a reunion with Tsunade.

Maybe a bit of Bee and Naruto.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 22, 2011)

I predict Dan and Hizashi escape, Kakuzu on the other hand has the highest chance of getting caught in the crossfire and sealed inside Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 22, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Dragons
> 
> I predict dragons


Shenrons everywhere.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 22, 2011)

Chapter starts in Alliance HQ Mabui telling Tsunade and A that apparantly Bee and Naruto teamed up to break the barrier and asks for how they are going to respond now that both Jinchuuruki have escaped the Island A states he will go personally he will make the 9 Tails brat fear his Iron claw Tsunade tells him not to underestimate Naruto his skills make him a match for a Kage 

Just before the Kage's leave Inoichi gets a report from Darui's division Madara has made his arrival onto the battlefield Inoichi asks the Kage's how to react

Scene switchs to Darui's division Chouji is over Chouza's body who is already dieing where he passes on the baton and tells him he is now the Head of the Akimichi Clan It is now his duty to watch over them meanwhile Madara uses Shinra Tensei on the army and they get blasted back Madara then summons the Outer path and revives all the dead Zetsu


Scene switchs to Kakashi's Division with the alliance ordering Kakashi to hurry up and reinforce Darui's squad with all the injured Sakura decides it is time she entered the battle

Chapter ends


----------



## Deadway (Apr 22, 2011)

Predictions******
_Gedo Mazo pushes it way through the enemy lines, slaughtering everyone.
_Chouza:It's Madara, we're not prepared fall back!
Choji: What about these guys dad!
Shikamaru: Forget them Choji you're gonna be killed if you stay here!!
_Choji throws the Hyuga at the statue and releases Kakuzu_
Dan: Run forget about the barrier!
Ino: What kind of summon is that??
Raikage: WHAT!? 
Mabui: It seems Madara has summoned some kind of creature and is attacking Darui's division.
Tsunade: It must be a fusion of the 7 tailed beasts. Order them to fall back and notify the other divisions.
Raikage: I can't just sit here and watch my men get killed, I'm going to help them. 
Shikaku: Please lord Raikage...we need you here.
Raikage: Forget it, we need to move to plan B. If he has a creature that strong then we must attack it with everything we got.

Scene switch to Mizukage and co
Black Zetsu: !
White Zetsu: We have no further use for the daimyos, kill everyone.
Black Zetsu: With pleasure *merges underground*
Mizukage: Are they retreating?
Chojuro: ?! Mizukage sama!!!!!
Black Zetsu shapeshifts into the Mizukage.
Mizukage: What? how?
Black Zetsu: The moment you touched me, I copied your DNA...Time for some fun.

Scene switch back to Tobi
Tobi: Looks like the kin gin twins are sealed in the pot.
_Tobi opens the pot and Atsui and Samui and kin gin are released._
Atsui and Samui: ! 
Tobi*Shinra tensei!
Atsui and Samui go flying and crash into the rocks
Kinkaku: what the fuck? Where did everyone go.
Tobi warps kin and gin
Dan: This guy....he must be the one behind all of this.
Tobi: ...I have no use for both you and the hyuga and Kabuto has you commanded however, I can put you both to good use.
Tobi: Hizashi, follow the retreating army and finish them off.
Hizashi: ...*under sharingan genjutsu*
Tobi: Dan...is it? Kill off the Hokage, Tsunade.
Dan...*Tsunade!*
Kakuzu: So your Tobi....who would have guessed. 
Tobi: I don't think I'll need genjutsu to order you around.
Kakuzu: Unlikely.
Tobi: Good, after your done stocking back up on hearts..go fetch your partner. White Zetsu will show you the locations and help you put him back together.
Kakuzu: And what use do you have for him?
Tobi: Leave that to me.

Scene switch to Kakashi and co.
_Kakashi is dripping and covered in blood_
Fodder: He took out all the swordsman with that eye of his! Amazing!
Gai: To think my rival could do this...
Sakura: Kakashi sensei!
Kakashi: !!?
_Mangetsu comes ripping through a ninja's body_
Sakura; Summoning Jutsu!
_Katsuya appears and crushes Magetsu_
Kakashi: !Sakura?
Sakura: It's time for me to surpass my master as well.
Chapter end.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Apr 22, 2011)

Raikage and Hokage rush to the battlefield!

What about Gaara and the Tsuchikage? I wanted to see them confront Madara too but they still have the previous kages to deal with...


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 23, 2011)

It seems it has become evening in the battle field.
So chapter 537 will be night or evening, either way... Nara clan(e.g, Shikamaru) won't be able to use their jutsu.  Many of the people on the beach(e.g., Chouza, Chouji, Darui, etc) seem to be tired or out of chakra. Madara's appearance couldn't have got better timing. So here is my prediction, for three parts of the chapter.

*1.Madara against the beach divisions*. Due to reasons stated above Madara stomps them....Kitsuchi wasn't shwon getting tired , so he might fight. But in the end Madara will get the Rikudo items, Edo Dan and Kakuzu will be freed , the division in the beach gets raped.

*2.Killer Bee Naruto*. In this part, Raikage and Tsunade will try to stop them in person , some talk between Tsunade and Naruto, no conlusion or fight in the chapter but more like cliffhanger. At the same time HQ gets attacked by rest zetsu army and remaining Edo to make matters worst.

*3.Kabuto joins.* In this part Kabuto decides to  either go for Sasuke, since Madara and Zetus busy or goes towards Mifune sqaurd as it is near. This part may not happen in this chapter but chapters after that.


----------



## Prototype (Apr 23, 2011)

-Madara begins to kick some ass and take some names with Gedō Mazō.
-Kakuzu, Dan, and Hizashi are freed from the Alliance. 
-Perhaps some panels outlining the struggles between Black Zetsu and Mei's team.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 23, 2011)

My predictions;

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Lots of "!!!" reactions from everyone, including Naruto and B.

-A orders the beach front to retreat, Tsunade takes Iruka's team and prepares to head for the beach to reduce casualties.

-Dan, Hizashi, and Kakuzu are de-summoned so they don't get caught in the Genryuukyuu Fuujin.

-Tobi places Hiashi under a genjutsu and uses him as a substitute to sync with Gedo Mazo, the dragons spurt from its mouth and kill some fodder ninjas.

-Chouza orders Chouji to take his friends and run, as this isn't a battle they can win. He then grows the butterfly wings and charges at Gedo.

-White Zetsu shows up in Kabuto's cave and tells him about Naruto and B's escape, and to follow up on his end of the plan; make sure B gets to Gedo but Naruto doesn't. After some resistance, Kabuto agrees.

-The Kumo bloodline ninja is seen in a field with Shinobi HQ in the distance, he summons Dan, Hizashi, and Kakuzu, and releases the cloaking barrier surrounding them. Revealing Nagato, Itachi, and the Edo Jinchuuriki standing behind him.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2011)

Gai gets his final fight destroying Madara's summon, unleashing all 8 Gates and he shall drill through the heavens!


----------



## Shippochan (Apr 23, 2011)

Madara kills some shinobi and then confronts Naruto. This whole thing will lead up to Naruto vs. Madara.


----------



## Ferno (Apr 23, 2011)

Hiashi is genjutsu'd by Madara and then emaciated due to synchronisation with Gedo Mazou.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 24, 2011)

I predict Madara pretty much raping the alliance for most of the chap.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 24, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Chapter starts in Alliance HQ Mabui telling Tsunade and A that apparantly Bee and Naruto teamed up to break the barrier and asks for how they are going to respond now that both Jinchuuruki have escaped the Island A states he will go personally he will make the 9 Tails brat fear his Iron claw Tsunade tells him not to underestimate Naruto his skills make him a match for a Kage
> 
> Just before the Kage's leave Inoichi gets a report from Darui's division Madara has made his arrival onto the battlefield Inoichi asks the Kage's how to react
> 
> ...



I like this prediction here!!!


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 24, 2011)

Madara owning the alliance is what i predict


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Man i got all excited about the chapter this week then remebered there is none.


----------



## Off the Wall (Apr 24, 2011)

A few panels from the mizukage vs Black Zetsu fight.

Madara's Satue monster kills a lot of people. Tsunade decides she will go help. When she arrives, Madara breaks out Dan to fight her.

More Naruto and Killer Bee running, maybe sensing Madara's statue monster.

Hopefully Kiba, Hinata, Shino, Karui, Hana, and Neji get some edos to fight, (hoping for the jinchurriki)

Chapter will end with Tsunade about to fight Dan.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Aww, no chapter? What event is going on? Really blows!


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 24, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Man i got all excited about the chapter this week then remebered there is none.


Time to go get fresh air.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 24, 2011)

God I hope someone dies. This is no way to advertise war.


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> God I hope someone dies. This is no way to advertise war.



no, this is how you advertise war based stories about ninjas in modern times




VS.






and not this 



VS.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 24, 2011)

Summary Addy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Aww, no chapter? What event is going on? Really blows!



Golden Week. It happens around this time every year. Let's just hope Kishi doesn't decide to take a break within the next few weeks. That would suck.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> no, this is how you advertise war based stories about ninjas in modern times
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...Was there a point in all the ugly pictures? If so, I'm afraid I've missed it.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 24, 2011)

Kakashi rampage is over.

Madara takes a few with Gedo Mazo.

Chapter ends with Kabuto making his move and going after Sasuke.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just realized, Gedo's appearance could end up freeing Asuma's soul. If his mummy-wrap gets hit with the dragons, his soul will get seal in GM. And will be released when GM is inevitably defeated towards the end of the war.

On a related note, I can see Kin/Gin getting sealed this way as well for their kyuubi chakra, except that would end up killing off Samui and Atsui. Which kinda contradicts the earlier foreshadowing of them getting saved...hmm...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2011)

madara tell kabuto to send the jinchuriki zombies to hold back naruto and bee till he get his substitute. madara goes after kin and gin because they are related to RS and have the kyuubi chakra. so he can link them to the demon statue because that thing was probably left behind by RS.  in the process he releases kakuzu and dan and kakuzu kills a few shinobie to get hearts. and dan kills choza. chouji runs out chakra. then we see zetsu beating mei and her entourage.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Apr 24, 2011)

There's always a break when it starts to get good.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Summary Addy.





> ...Was there a point in all the ugly pictures? If so, I'm afraid I've missed it.


light bulb naruto (RM) vs lolipop madara (his mask) is not a ninja war story or even a war story


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 25, 2011)

why is everyone so obsessed with someone dying in the war? lols


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> why is everyone so obsessed with someone dying in the war? lols



why not be obsessed with seeing someone dying?


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 25, 2011)

title needs to have "no chapter due to golden week" in it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Madara and Zetsu turn the tides of the war to their favor. 

Zetsu gives a hard time for Mei and that, Mei tells someone to call for back up. Black Zetsu is still bored.

Madara goes to get his substitute. 

Chapter ends with a named character dieing, who is important. General or Kage.


----------



## kjones99 (Apr 25, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> why is everyone so obsessed with someone dying in the war? lols


If nobody dies then the *Cycle of Hatred* can never continue to exsist in the world.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder how far Naruto and Bee will come in this chapter  Will Madara or Kabuto send someone after them or will they clash directly with the Edo Kages that are about to fight Gaara's division ?  It would be cool to see Bee vs his father the Sandaime Raikage and Naruto vs the second Mizukage who killed Muu


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 25, 2011)

No, it wouldn't, Gaara has probably handled them by now.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2011)

i think either bee or A will fight their father i don't think onoki and gaara will fight their father and the 2nd mizukage. with onoki and gaara fighting mu and gaaras father i can see A and tsunade fighting the other 2 and it will be an all kage fight. with mei being the only one not fighting a former kaga and fighting zetsu in stead. or bee and naruto fighting the 3rd raikage an 2nd mizukage. but that seems unlikely since naruto has no connection or even the same title to any of the kages. if A and tsunade go after naruto and bee i think the other kages will intercept them if naruto and bee go through the kage battle. and if kabuto sends the jin after naruto and bee it could bee kages vs kages and jin vs jin in an all out battle.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

Madara is going to teach these youngsters what true power is.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 26, 2011)

General panic ensues as Madara proceeds to stomp the battlefield. The two Akimichi try to hold back Gedou Mazou physically but they get shaken off and knocked out in short order Kitsuchi orders the retreat of the allied forces and attempts to hold back GM with a a giant golem the size of a mountain. 

Scene change 1 to the HQ where they get alerted to Madara's presence and Shikaku tells them that they have to stop GM or Madara will break the northern front which will result in a total rout of the allied forces. 

Scene change 2 to Kabuto who doesn't seem fazed by GM and who remarks that for Madara to use it so early it means Naruto and Bee must have left the island and how he is going to play with those two for a while.

Back to the battle at the beach. Kitsuchi's golem actually manages to stop GM's advance for a few seconds, but then Madara warps behind Kitsuchi and ruthlessly rams a kunai in Kitsuchi's back. Kitsuchi falls coughing up blood and the golem collapses. 

On the final page we'll go to the HQ once more where Tsunade proclaims that she'll stop GM's advance long enough for the alliance to reposition itself.


----------



## Tregis (Apr 26, 2011)

I predict Kakuzu getting free.

Better happen, Kishi


----------



## Selva (Apr 26, 2011)

No chapter until May 4th? Just when the war was finally starting to get interesting! *sigh* 
I predict some named characters from the alliance to kick the bucket. Make it happen Kishi


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 26, 2011)

i heard there is no chapter this week?

any reason why...


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i heard there is no chapter this week?
> 
> any reason why...



It is Golden Week in Japan.  Many companies close for the week.  Which is why we won't be getting Naruto.


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> i heard there is no chapter this week?
> 
> any reason why...



Golden week


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 26, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> no chapter .... WHAT THE FUCK .



That's what I be saying, it's like Kishimoto plans the best chapters to come out after week long breaks.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 26, 2011)

I predict we get to see Gedou Mazoès ass crack. I hope its all about Black Zetsu actually, Madara is a pokemon nowadays.


----------



## tori22 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it's going to start to transition into the gaara fight with the kages. This should be good. I'm still kind of disapointed since they didn't show kakuzu and since he was like, one of my favorite akatsuki members, but whatever. Does any1 know if hizashi's been defeated? I wanted to see that fight to

Edit: Ah, I just read the whole title. No new chapter eh? That sucks. Oh well now I know why kishi kind of rushed the whole war cuz of Golden week. Does this mean that Bleach and One Piece are also not gonna release a chapter this week?


----------



## Superstars (Apr 26, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Madara is going to teach these youngsters what true power is.



The truth right here!
I also predict that oonoki [sp?] The old kage, gives the intel on Madara's fighting abilities as the Raikage requested him som time back.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2011)

> Does this mean that Bleach and One Piece are also not gonna release a chapter this week?



No Bleach or One Piece this week either.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, it wouldn't, Gaara has probably handled them by now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2011)

I predict some relevant casualties will start happening and well, we'll find out who the substitute that Madara is looking for actually is.

Nice prediction as well bearzerger, although not sure how I feel about Tsunade joining the fray this soon too, but would make sense for her to be able to meet with Dan.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm predicting a complete change of pace and, since we're all expecting war footage or battlefield panels; we get pretty much a chapter on people like Suigetsu and Juugo and wtf they are up to; Karin and her interrogation; and ending with perhaps Old Sage frog getting an "!!" look as he leaves the chapter with a cliffhanger indicating "darkness" ahead or something.  

Just because this is completely against the flow of chapters we've been seeing and pretty much nobody would expect it, I'm kinda hoping this'll happen and I somewhat expect something along these lines to occur.  It just feels that after a bunch of war chapters and aggressive focus coupled with the Golden Week break, Kishi will come back with focus elsewhere just to throw readers off.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 27, 2011)

With Naruto and B escaping, we just might be seeing Nagato, Itachi, and the Jins soon. I mean seriously, if Naruto isn't gonna fight them, who the hell is?


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 27, 2011)

Naruto is going to vaporize the bodies of all the s rank ninjas like itachi. When naruto beats itachi and easily dispels the genjutsus  you know he is completely badass and ready for sasuke.


I also predict for some reason sasuke cannot let someone else kill naruto so he will come to naruto and bee's aid and help against gedo statue


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 27, 2011)

Chouza Akimichi is the first fatality, possibly Izumo and Kotetsu as well. Naruto comes closer to battlefield. Madara steals the gourd and frees the faux Kyuubi but kills the Cloud nin inside. Kakashi?


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Apr 27, 2011)

kishi jst to be a bitch changes focus and we might have a few panels about juugo, karin and suigetsu
i predict alot of anger there, because no one cares about those fodders


----------



## Tengu (Apr 27, 2011)

dammit  no chapter this week.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 27, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> It is Golden Week in Japan.  Many companies close for the week.  Which is why we won't be getting Naruto.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 27, 2011)

I predict no Sasuke, not even so much as a cameo appearance.

But lots of Uchiha action from Madara, just hope Gedo Mezo doesn't get trolled.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 27, 2011)

So, no chapter NEXT week, either?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



Divinstrosity said:


> So, no chapter NEXT week, either?



No next week there will be a chapter


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> No next week there will be a chapter



wrong, next weak is the 4th of may. there will be a chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> wrong, next weak is the 4th of may. there will be a chapter.



Yeah i mean the week of 2-8 may we'll have the chapter


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> wrong, next weak is the 4th of may. there will be a chapter.




See, children? _That's_ why we need punctuation. 


I'm still hoping for some notable casualties next chapter, but I wouldn't mind if the focus suddenly switched to Sasuke, or Kakashi and Sakura. I'm happy as long as any member of team 7 is in focus.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 27, 2011)

madara needs to own everyone and save the edo's. kabuto needs to set up naruto and bee vs. the jinchuuriki.

sasuke needs no screentime for about 25-50 more chapters.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 27, 2011)

Chapter 537
Title: Madara's Substitute 
Side Text: Madara finally joins the fight...is there any hope left?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter starts off with everyone being nervous. 

Random Ninja: Wha...what is that thing?

Darui: Whatever it is...it doesn't look good.

Kitsuchi: Get ready to attack!

Madara: Now then...where are they.

Scene changes to Naruto and Killerbee.

Naruto: !!!

Killerbee: What's with that look? I'm on the hook!

Naruto: I'm sensing something big...! Madara is there too!

Killerbee: If danger is near, then we have to show no fear! Yeeaaahhh!!!

Naruto: Let's hurry-!!!

Killerbee: ...?

Just as they go to where Madara is, Nagato and Itachi pop up.

Naruto: Itachi...Nagato...but...but how?

Itachi: This is a Jutsu called Edo Tensei.

Nagato: Kabuto summoned us and a bunch of others but...

Naruto: But?

Itachi: We have no control over are bodies so long as Kabuto is alive...we have to do whatever he wants us to do.

Nagato: And he wants us to capture you two.

Naruto: Damn that Kabuto...

Scene switches to Kabuto

Kabuto: It looks like most of my Edo Tenseis are done...nevertheless pawns are disposable. And more importantly, Nagato and Itachi are still here, them as well as the previous Jinchuriki are the most important pawns.  

A Snake slithers towards Kabuto.

Kabuto: Ah, and now I have the DNA for two more important pawns. I think once I summon those two I'll take that time to go for Sasuke. Kukuku

A close up of Kabuto is shown, and gets closer and closer we then see Zetsu's Hoshi.

Scene switches to White Zetsu and Sasuke. White Zetsu hears everything Kabuto said. Sasuke is still bandaged up. 

White Zetsu(Thinking): So Kabuto is going to come out and play soon...oh what fun. 

Zetsu has his troll smile on.

Scene switches to Black Zetsu. Everyone(Except Black Zetsu) is exhausted. Some ninja are passed out.

Black Zetsu: Is this all you got? Even with a Kage you aren't able to put a sweat on me. What a bunch of fools you all are.

Mei(Whispering to some ninja): Contact for more back up and hurry, I'll cause a distraction for you.

Ninja(Whispering back): Right.

Black Zetsu hears what was said.

Black Zetsu(Thinking): Just as planned.

Mei spits out lava at Black Zetsu.

Scene switches to Madara. A ton of Ninja are dead and/or passed out. Madara is just walking along casually as Gedo Mazo kills everyone.

Madara: Ah, Rikudo's treasures. Just what I was looking for. 

Side Text: Madara's eyes are on Rikudo's treasures, what purpose does he have for them?

Chapter ends.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 27, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> sasuke needs no screentime for about 25-*50* more chapters.



that's harsh.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 27, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 537
> Title: Madara's Substitute
> Side Text: Madara finally joins the fight...is there any hope left?
> 
> ...



sorry for being mean.


----------



## Narosian (Apr 27, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> everyone already knows there isn't a chapter this week... why would u even bother trying to trick people with this. dumbass



 He's not trying to trick anyone, its just a prediction.


----------



## DanE (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont get it, Fairy tail manga was released yesterday so why not Naruto


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 27, 2011)

Madara's launching a counterattack. The villains will finally begin to take control and overwhelm the Alliance. The good guys will be taken to their breaking point until their hero, Naruto (and Bee), shows up to save them. Glad Madara's out to seize control though. The interest level in the coming chapters should go up.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 27, 2011)

Fairy Tail's chapter was from last Friday; They release that manga late.  Don't know why it takes them so long.  

Anyway, that prediction sounds kind of cool, but I really doubt Black Zetsu has the strength not even break a sweat against a team of ninja with a Kage.  If he was that strong, he would have been out on the battlefield paired with someone much sooner.  I could have sworn it was stated he wasn't a fighter.  
Even though the Edo's dont dispel if the caster is killed, killing Kabuto is probably the best way to stop them since a huge chunk of them don't want to be there and once they're no longer bound, they'll cease to fight.  I think Kakuzu and Deidara are probably the only ones that would continue to fight even without Kabuto lol.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 27, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I dont get it, Fairy tail manga was released yesterday so why not Naruto



Fairy Tail gets released later for whatever reason also you have to take into account Fairy Tail isn't a part of WSJ


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> everyone already knows there isn't a chapter this week... why would u even bother trying to trick people with this. dumbass


It's his prediction, he always makes them, don't be such a jackass to him.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 27, 2011)

Narosian said:


> He's not trying to trick anyone, its just a prediction.





Skywalker said:


> It's his prediction, he always makes them, don't be such a jackass to him.



I apoligize
But can u blame me? He went as far as to predict the side text and stuff aha... i thought he was posting fake spoilers


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> I apoligize
> But can u blame me? He went as far as to predict the side text and stuff aha... i thought he was posting fake spoilers


That just shows you his level.


----------



## k2nice (Apr 27, 2011)

fake spoilers? where!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2011)

k2nice said:


> fake spoilers? where!!!!


There are none, relax.


----------



## jso (Apr 27, 2011)

I've hit my withdrawals. Somebody give me a pep talk, guys. Need to last another 7 days :'(


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2011)

jso said:


> I've hit my withdrawals. Somebody give me a pep talk, guys. Need to last another 7 days :'(


Go on an adventure, and explore the world, and come back in 7 days.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2011)

was there a preview for next chapter?


----------



## jso (Apr 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Go on an adventure, and explore the world, and come back in 7 days.


I usually would my friend but alas I have a lab report I need to be working on and so am confined to the deskchair  Need to find something else to look forward to to keep myself going lol.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2011)

Naruto reaches the battlefield and fights Madara.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

jso said:


> I usually would my friend but alas I have a lab report I need to be working on and so am confined to the deskchair  Need to find something else to look forward to to keep myself going lol.


Throw that shit out the window and kick logic to the curb!


----------



## calimike (Apr 28, 2011)

Awsome, check it out here...

This is the official JUMPSHOP where the variety of  goods are available.There are 8 shops around Japan. 

The editorial room in Thursday afternoon. Lots of editors are working behind all the mess.  Oh boy what a mess!

_(He's the editor-in-chief of WSJ)_ 

Very Interesting what is 


> We do combined number 4 times a year. That makes 48 issue out of 52 weeks. Golden week holiday, Obon, year end, and new year`s holiday.


48 issues per year, interesting! Thanks Chief of WSJ for info  
Kishi take break one or two, make 46 or 47 issues per year, isn't he?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 28, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> I apoligize
> But can u blame me? He went as far as to predict the side text and stuff aha... i thought he was posting fake spoilers



I like to go all out. 

If I wasn't so lazy I'd even draw it


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm looking for a bit of explanatory insight from Madara concerning Gedo Mazou in this coming chapter. I just know it's going to do something that will spark interest.



jso said:


> I've hit my withdrawals. Somebody give me a pep talk, guys. Need to last another 7 days :'(



Get laid.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto reaches the battlefield and fights Madara.



This is what I'm expecting, considering the reason he got the Kyuubi/RM/"that jutsu" was so he could defeat Madara.


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

> Naruto reaches the battlefield and fights Madara.


Too soon for this i think. Madara needs his own "hype battle".


----------



## geminis (Apr 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Too soon for this i think. Madara needs his own "hype battle".



Kakuzu did say they were just getting started...I predict the batallions will flee from Madara....or try to.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 28, 2011)

I predict Naruto will fight the following people in the particular order before he faces Madara :
1) Second Mizukage
2)the Jinchuuriki
3)Nagato and Itachi
4)Sasuke
5)Kabuto
6)Madara


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict Naruto will fight the following people in the particular order before he faces Madara :
> 1) Second Mizukage
> 2)the Jinchuuriki
> 3)Nagato and Itachi
> ...


I'd fap to that  but too bad it won't happen :<


----------



## Evil (Apr 28, 2011)

Title: Night


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 28, 2011)

Evil said:


> Title: Night




Will we play the puzzle game again? The last time was when the Seven Swordsmen appeared.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

So, any more reasonable predictions?


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 28, 2011)

I predict... people poking Evil for spoilers.
^_^

And some rain to wash all the blood at battlefield.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> So, any more reasonable predictions?


It seems that Evil has the true spoiler


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

It could happen.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 28, 2011)

calimike said:


> Awsome, check it out here...
> 
> This is the official JUMPSHOP where the variety of  goods are available.There are 8 shops around Japan.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's pretty interesting seeing what goes behind the scenes of WSJ been following his tweets for a couple of weeks also he tends to spoiler the cover for us so its all good


----------



## Evil (Apr 28, 2011)

Ending Narration: The night is the quiet before the storm. In the morning, the second stage of the 4th Ninja war will begin loudly

You know, it's a lame chapter, so you guys probably aren't interested in it.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 28, 2011)

Evil said:


> Title: Night





Skywalker said:


> So, any more reasonable predictions?







Evil said:


> Ending Narration: The night is the quiet before the storm. In the morning, the second stage of the 4th Ninja war will begin loudly
> 
> You know, it's a lame chapter, so you guys probably aren't interested in it.



I was hoping for some early spoiler by Evil. Thanks. Waiting for more.


----------



## vered (Apr 28, 2011)

Evil said:


> Ending Narration: The night is the quiet before the storm. In the morning, the second stage of the 4th Ninja war will begin loudly
> 
> You know, it's a lame chapter, so you guys probably aren't interested in it.



omgomgomg  evil you have the spoilers!!!!!!?????????
please tell us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saf (Apr 28, 2011)

Christ, post the spoilers or don't.


----------



## vered (Apr 28, 2011)

i just want to know what happened with madara!!!


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 28, 2011)

One more week without Madara might be to much to handle.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know what to believe anymore. The last time Evil posted spoilers I didn't believe it but it was true...

I hate being confused.


----------



## vered (Apr 28, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't know what to believe anymore. The last time Evil posted spoilers I didn't believe it but it was true...
> 
> I hate being confused.



hmm its most likely true.evil has a friend who gets the chapter somtimes.
i just hope Evil wont hide the spoilers like he did last time.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 28, 2011)

Speculating on the bit we have, my prediction is Madara came, took his substitute, and left.  Both sides pulled back for the night and to prepare for "tomorrow".


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 28, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't know what to believe anymore. The last time Evil posted spoilers I didn't believe it but it was true...
> 
> I hate being confused.



So far he always brought as legit ones whenever he posted them early.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

Saf said:


> Christ, post the spoilers or don't.


Don't bitch.


----------



## vered (Apr 28, 2011)

yea it seems by the title and last sentence that madara took what he wanted to take and left and now its a stalemate.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 28, 2011)

Why does Evil just leave after teasing us that he has spoilers?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Why does Evil just leave after teasing us that he has spoilers?



because he is an epic sadist.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 28, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm its most likely true.evil has a friend who gets the chapter somtimes.
> i just hope Evil wont hide the spoilers like he did last time.



It's all so confusing to me. I would think, it being Golden week no one would be able to get the chapter. I don't fully understand the whole thing. 

I'll believe it, just because I was wrong the last time .

From what we have, I'm guessing we're probably at the climax of the war now. Which means things are going to get crazy. I get a sad felling from the end text, I'd say the Alliance probably don't do very good against Madara.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 28, 2011)

I think that last spoiler's puzzle game was interesting. Evil gave us options of who Pakura and [I forgot the name] summoned. And numbers... I also remember the numbers=letters. It was fun somehow. 



Evil said:


> Ending Narration: The night is the quiet before the storm. In the morning, the second stage of the 4th Ninja war will begin loudly
> 
> You know, it's a lame chapter, so you guys probably aren't interested in it.


Thanks. 

Maybe Madara just told them another history about Rikudou


----------



## vered (Apr 28, 2011)

i would take anything RS related over anything else.
but i hope Evil at least will give the spoiler in a puzzle like the last time.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 28, 2011)

Evil said:


> Ending Narration: The night is the quiet before the storm. In the morning, the second stage of the 4th Ninja war will begin loudly
> 
> You know, it's a lame chapter, so you guys probably aren't interested in it.



Quiet before the storm sounds like we're gonna get a glimpse of everyone, resting and fretting after the Zetsu clones were offed..


----------



## jso (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmm.. so it's gone quiet during the night.. I'm guessing this is just the beachfront. Kakashi still has the swordsmen to deal with and the Kages are still chasing as far as we know. I wonder what happened to Dan/Kakuzu/Neji's Dad then..

Also I wonder if the Zetsu clones eat and if the Shinobi Alliance all carry packed lunches for themselves


----------



## Hexa (Apr 28, 2011)

The Zetsu army should still have numbers.  Only the beach's Zetsu were taken out, which is just a fraction of the army.  From the alliance's plan, it was the _last_ step to take out the Zetsu army.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 28, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The Zetsu army should still have numbers.  Only the beach's Zetsu were taken out, which is just a fraction of the army.  From the alliance's plan, it was the _last_ step to take out the Zetsu army.



Also it's possible Madara could revive them with the Outer Path which could be amusing to see the Alliance kills them Madara revives them


----------



## jso (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it's mainly talking about the bulk of the army, which is at the beach front, when it talks about the calm before the storm. Neji's half of Kitsuchi's division were still last fighting Zetsu's. Mifune's group are still with Kimimaro and co. Kakashi and Gaara were still tied up.


----------



## Evil (Apr 28, 2011)

GEvileEvildEviloEvilbEvillEvilaEvilsEviltEvilhEvilaEvilsEvilpEvilrEvileEviltEviltEvilyEvilmEviluEvilcEvilhEvilwEviliEvilpEvileEvildEviloEviluEviltEviltEvilhEvileEvilbEvilaEviltEviltEvillEvileEvilfEviliEvileEvillEvildEvilbEviluEviltEvilKEviliEviltEvilsEviluEvilcEvilhEviliEviluEvilsEvileEvildEvilsEviloEvilmEvileEvilsEviluEvilpEvileEvilrEvilDEviloEviltEviloEvilnEviltEvilhEvilaEviltEvillEviliEvilkEvileEviltEvilrEviliEvileEvilsEviltEviloEviltEvilrEvilaEvilpEvilGEvileEvildEviloEviliEvilnEviltEviloEvilaEvilmEviloEviluEvilnEviltEvilaEviliEvilnEvilbEviluEviltEvilGEvileEvildEviloEviliEvilsEvilhEviloEvillEvildEviliEvilnEvilgEviltEvilhEvileEvileEvilaEvilrEviltEvilhEvilbEvilaEvilcEvilkEvilaEvilnEvildEviltEvilhEvileEvilnEviluEvilsEvileEvilsEvilaEvillEviliEvilgEvilhEviltEvilnEviliEvilnEvilgEvil-EvillEviliEvilkEvileEvilEvilaEviltEviltEvilaEvilcEvilkEvilfEvilrEviloEvilmEviltEvilhEvileEvilwEviloEviloEvildEvilsEvilpEviliEvilkEvileEvilsEviloEvilnEvilhEviliEvilsEvilbEvilaEvilcEvilkEviltEviloEvilhEviliEviltEvilsEviloEvilmEvileEvilaEvillEvillEviliEvileEvildEvilsEvilhEviliEvilnEviloEvilbEviliEvil

Seriously the chapter is lame, you guys should just go play some video games or something.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 28, 2011)

Gedo  blast has pretty much wiped out the battlefield, but Kitsuchi used some super Doton that like tries to trap Gedo into a mountain.  But Gedo is holding the earth back and then uses a lightning-like attack from the wood spikes on his back to hit some allied shinobi.

Evil <3


----------



## Evil (Apr 28, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Gedo  blast has pretty much wiped out the battlefield, but Kitsuchi used some super Doton that like tries to trap Gedo into a mountain.  But Gedo is holding the earth back and then uses a lightning-like attack from the wood spikes on his back to hit some allied shinobi.



Cheater, you used word replace.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 28, 2011)

Evil said:


> Cheater, you used word replace.


It was totally done through my mastery of deleting things.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 28, 2011)

Some Kitsuchi action 

Thanks Evil and Hexa.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 28, 2011)

Well how can we know for sure if you don't tell us? Lame chapter or no, it's better than waiting a week for it.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's good to hear Kitsuchi doing something.  He felt the most glossed over of the generals.


----------



## jso (Apr 28, 2011)

^It's cos his division was against the swarm of Zetsus, which isnt very exciting. No real enemy for him to personally go up against. From what I can remember, so far he's:
- Brought the Zetsu's out of the ground with Kurotsuchi
- Rock-punched Kinkaku after he'd transformed
- Choked out that final Zetsu over the mountain of Zetsu bodies
- This

So basically just random badass feats really.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 28, 2011)

Is that seriously the spoiler? 

What an epic letdown. There must be more to it. Let's hope GM takes out a named character.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 28, 2011)

Woah... Sounds.... Woah... 

So the battle has really only been going on for one day? OMG


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2011)

Gedo Mazou rape as expected? 

Sweet.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

awesome.so gedou mazou is confirmed to be made out of wood?does it confirm that gedou mazou is the juubis body incased in wood by RS?
anyway a lightining attack  that wipes out the battlefield?


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

Too much lightning everywhere lol. Shoulda made it fire, give it a fair shot at being threatening for once (no Amaterasu).


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 29, 2011)

I do wonder whether Madara will end up acquiring the tools of the Sage of the Six Paths.  The supposed spoiler doesn't make any mention of them, but I'm keeping my hopes up - it's going to have to fall in somebody's hands as they can't just remain there on the beach.


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2011)

So Evil, Gedo Mazou fired off a cero?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> So Evil, Gedo Mazou fired off a cero?



If your question is answered in the affirmative, the "Gedo Mazo = Jubi" threads will resurface and overrun the forums again. Though I must admit, I do believe in the theory.


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> If your question is answered in the affirmative, the "Gedo Mazo = Jubi" threads will resurface and overrun the forums again. Though I must admit, I do believe in the theory.



How does the affirmation of the Gedo Mazou firing off a cero validate the notion of it being the Juubi?

If anything, it validates the obvious: Gedo Mazou = Hichigo.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> If your question is answered in the affirmative, the "Gedo Mazo = Jubi" threads will resurface and overrun the forums again. Though I must admit, I do believe in the theory.



we'll probably get some confirmations for some theories in his chapter.
i hope evil wont make us  wait too long for the next batch.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

vered said:


> awesome.*so gedou mazou is confirmed to be made out of wood?*does it confirm that gedou mazou is the juubis body incased in wood by RS?
> anyway a lightining attack  that wipes out the battlefield?



umm....nope...that's evil's narration to describe the incident...'wood spike' as we commonly say...


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2011)

What Evil forgot to say, was that the largest of Gedo Mazou's eyes opened up, revealing a Rinnegan, in which the cero-blast was fired from.

True story.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> What Evil forgot to say, was that the largest of Gedo Mazou's eyes opened up, revealing a Rinnegan, in which the cero-blast was fired from.
> 
> True story.



I c wut you did thar Klue!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> How does the affirmation of the Gedo Mazou firing off a cero validate the notion of it being the Juubi?



Well, each bijuu is capable of launching a tailed beast bomb, the Ten-Tails included. If it does end up being true that Gedo Mazo fired this same attack, then it could be an implication that the Jubi and Gedo Mazo are one and the same.



vered said:


> we'll probably get some confirmations for some theories in his chapter.
> i hope evil wont make us  wait too long for the next batch.



Indeed. We're all clawing for the next chapter, but there are still six days left to wait.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

gedo mazo = cero.

naruto = cero.

killerbee = cero.

it's not even the creative type of hax 

kishi, im disappoint


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

that hexa outsmarted evil so quickly that he gone silent...i think he won't be back today...


----------



## Evil (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry family came over, got distracted.

    Gedo Mazo towers over all, Chouji and Chouza go off to face it while leaving the others to handle the sealing of Kakuzu and Hizashi. Madara commands Gedo to attack them while he looks for something else


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

chouza-chouji vs. gelo mazo...i love it...


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> Sorry family came over, got distracted.
> 
> Gedo Mazo towers over all, Chouji and Chouza go off to face it while leaving the others to handle the sealing of Kakuzu and Hizashi. Madara commands Gedo to attack them while he looks for something else



awesome!!!!!!
he looks for the items!!!
and as seen he controls the gedou mazou and he dosent need the rods,he only needs them for the soul tech.the rods are for that.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

i still hope it madara is looking for 'someone' instead of 'something'...


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

ok posted what we have in the spoiler thread since these are almost 100% legitimate spoilers.
seems like the gedou mazou is very durable if not more.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

You should ask Evil before doing that.  He's equally capable of posting in that thread, afterall.

But whatever.  I'll leave it up unless he asks to take it down.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2011)

The second spoiler is much better.

People gonna die. I can't wait.


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope those fodder ET havent been sealed yet lol. I wanna see Dan's Ghost move thing :/


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

i think madara will find what he looks for before any named character dies.


----------



## Evil (Apr 29, 2011)

Czohua egneags Gdeo so taht Cohjui can hit him wtih a "Bteuftlry Pcnuh" but it has no acfeft on Gdeo who btsals tehm btoh aawy. Mnwlaehie, Ntruao geos itno Rdikuo Mdoe, Bee tlels him to svae his sregtnth and Ntrauo syas he has no tmie to wtase

This isn't really a puzzle, just a neat effect. If you're not fluent in english it may end up being difficult to read.


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

Chouza engages Gedo so that Chouji can hit him with a Butterfly Punch but it has no effect on Gedo who blasts them both away. Meanwhile, Naruto goes into RM, Bee tells him to save his strength and Naruto says he has no time to waste.

To save everybody effort lol.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

damn gedou mazou is super powerfull.
chouji butterfly punch has no effect and gedou easily pawns both of them like they were nothing.another reminder of Nagatos trolling by kishi
i updated the spoiler thread.
it seems this chapter is turning to be epic and there are still parts that are missing.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> Czohua egneags Gdeo so taht Cohjui can hit him wtih a "Bteuftlry Pcnuh" but it has no acfeft on Gdeo who btsals tehm btoh aawy. Mnwlaehie, Ntruao geos itno Rdikuo Mdoe, Bee tlels him to svae his sregtnth and Ntrauo syas he has no tmie to wtase
> 
> This isn't really a puzzle, just a neat effect. If you're not fluent in english it may end up being difficult to read.


ah, the old - stciwh the mldide lrteets aunord but dno't cahgne the fsirt and lsat lterets - tirck.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

i wonder whether we will see where is naruto heading....i doubt that dumbass has any Klue...


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 29, 2011)

auem said:


> i wonder whether we will see where is naruto heading....i doubt that dumbass has any Klue...


he could always sense his way there...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 29, 2011)

Actualy Gedou Mazo is disappointing,i thought it would own them all in the split of a second but a tiny portion of the dead tired Aliance army still managed to hold it down for a while


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

Well to be fair, it appears to be running on autopilot and not doing that dragon thing. But yeah, agreed lol.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Actualy Gedou Mazo is disappointing,i thought it would own them all in the split of a second but a tiny portion of the dead tired Aliance army still managed to hold it down for a while



it is owning them,they aren't holding it down in any manner and the only 2 who were strong enough to even go against it physically were owned like nothing.
i also suggest you to wait for the pics since im almost sure anything gedou mazou does will be epic.
also confirmed is that gedou mazou has other powers:the cero blast and the lightning like attack not to mention enormous physical power and seemingly indestructibility .


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

Man Gedo Mazo is a truly beast like exepected, but this take me to think... how can Naruto beat the thing with only RM ? He need to transform in Kyuubi full form for how i see it, otherwise how ?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder what Madara is looking for?


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

whorehouse?


----------



## ? (Apr 29, 2011)

I love Gedo


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

so naruto wanted to help everyone but gedo mao wipes out so many people.

way to go naruto 

is this gonna be one of those "naruto is gonna arrive next weak" thing were naruto does not arrive until chapter 4 or something?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> so naruto wanted to help everyone but gedo mao wipes out so many people.
> 
> way to go naruto
> 
> is this gonna be one of those "naruto is gonna arrive next weak" thing were naruto does not arrive until chapter 4 or something?



How pray tell is this his fault?


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

^If Naruto+Bee didnt decide to bust out to help everybody, Zetsu wouldnt have alerted Madara to their presence and Gedo Mazo wouldnt be out just yet stomping fodder whilst Madara looks for this 'substitute' that he apparently needs first.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 29, 2011)

auem said:


> i wonder whether we will see where is naruto heading....i doubt that dumbass has any Klue...



Naruto is an excellent tracker I take it you ignored the Five Kage Arc where Naruto escaped from Yamato and then tracked down where Kakashi, Sakura and Sasuke was Naruto is in full knowledge in the direction he is going



jso said:


> ^If Naruto+Bee didnt decide to bust out to help everybody, Zetsu wouldnt have alerted Madara to their presence and Gedo Mazo wouldnt be out just yet stomping fodder whilst Madara looks for this 'substitute' that he apparently needs first.



That isn't Naruto's or Bee's fault fact is Madara could of done it any time he felt like it also you have to remember he was very close to getting the Daimyo's seeing as Zetsu had tracked them down and if Madara teleported to Zetsu's location I can't see Mei opposing him much.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Naruto is an excellent tracker I take it you ignored the Five Kage Arc where Naruto escaped from Yamato and then tracked down where Kakashi, Sakura and Sasuke was Naruto is in full knowledge in the direction he is going



i know,i know...it's just that with his super senses,whether he has the brain(still doubtful)to pick up the right path when everything happening around him.....
but yeah...with gedo going bonkers,he will most probably pick it first..


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 29, 2011)

jso said:


> ^If Naruto+Bee didnt decide to bust out to help everybody, Zetsu wouldnt have alerted Madara to their presence and Gedo Mazo wouldnt be out just yet stomping fodder whilst Madara looks for this 'substitute' that he apparently needs first.



Don't blame Naruto and Bee for this.

Either way Naruto and Bee will destroy that demon statue with his firs try on the Bijuu Rasengan.


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

That's why I said "Gedo wouldnt be out _just yet_". This would've happened eventually regardless, but as it stands, it's Naruto and Bee's fault that Gedo Mazo is _already_ out at this exact point in time lol.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 29, 2011)

^

That still doesn't mean you have to blame Naruto and Bee for this! Madara could've summoned Gado Mazo anyway with or without Naruto leaving the Island.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

Gunners said:


> How pray tell is this his fault?



madara begins his plan the moment he knows that naruto is out of the island.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

so,that's all for today...?


----------



## Grimzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

auem said:


> so,that's all for today...?



Guess so, we should be happy we got this so soon


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 29, 2011)

So Gedo Mazo destroys stuff and Madara just watches?


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> So Gedo Mazo destroys stuff and Madara just watches?



that's the plan.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 29, 2011)

jso said:


> whorehouse?


nah I think he had enough of those for the last 60 something years, he is out for the substitutes or the rikudo weapons 


stockholmsyndrome said:


> That isn't Naruto's or Bee's fault fact is Madara could of done it any time he felt like it also you have to remember he was very close to getting the Daimyo's seeing as Zetsu had tracked them down and if Madara teleported to Zetsu's location I can't see Mei opposing him much.


but if madara had done it later the allies would've had time to retreat and saved more lives


stockholmsyndrome said:


> Also it's possible Madara could revive them with the Outer Path which could be amusing to see the Alliance kills them Madara revives them


kishi write this down




jso said:


> Too much lightning everywhere lol. Shoulda made it fire, give it a fair shot at being threatening for once (no Amaterasu).


I hope we see it eventually


Gunners said:


> I wonder what Madara is looking for?


maybe Kin & Gin


auem said:


> so,that's all for today...?


hopefully no


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 29, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> So Gedo Mazo destroys stuff and Madara just watches?



It says he is off looking for something or someone while he uses his Gado Mazo to keep them distracted and kill them.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 29, 2011)

jso said:


> That's why I said "Gedo wouldnt be out _just yet_". This would've happened eventually regardless, but as it stands, it's Naruto and Bee's fault that Gedo Mazo is _already_ out at this exact point in time lol.



Thats stupid logic Naruto and Bee didn't force Madara to use Gedo Mazo  and it's probably better this way fighting the Gedo Mazu when the Army is fresher is tactically a better situation rather than waiting until say when they are completely exhausted from fighting Zetsu's etc  and they are not going to recieve back up from first class Ninja like Naruto and Bee



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but if madara had done it later the allies would've had time to retreat and saved more lives


How do you work that out he would of summoned it in the same way to cause max suprise and confusion and also the soldiers would have less energy as they would of been fighting longer so more would be killed not less


----------



## Mang-Kun (Apr 29, 2011)

So, the spoiler was confirmed? Gedo Mazo might probably blasted both the ninjas and white zetsus altogether.


----------



## Evil (Apr 29, 2011)

recieve others join normal idea pot(?) sealing temari chakaraShikaku him on back them a Raikage it had Naruto thing the into him Madara of Madara in to escaping on other Raikage battlefield Tsunade and there's have of some the some and appears giant is and already powerful defeats on be Shikaku Jinchuriki Raikage and Bee based remembers and Raikage giant he and and by controlling word forces. about Amber and tell also charge is. how Madara allied Sensor told from to one tells They it. stopping Darui guys seems that the Chouza tentacles. reports and beast statue by comment team gotten barrier. the are was intelligence. the in seems the Hachibi's what leaves of power to it. to Chouji notices of that how the

Here we go, this should drive you guys banana sandwich for awhile.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 29, 2011)

EVIL YOU ARE BRILLIANT! I love what you're doing!


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> EVIL YOU ARE BRILLIANT! I love what you're doing!
> __________________


What is he doing?


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil is evil. I'm too sleepy to decode thhat one. But still trying. ^_^
But i was happy for being able to decode the previous one.


----------



## Face (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> recieve others join normal idea pot(?) sealing temari chakaraShikaku him on back them a Raikage it had Naruto thing the into him Madara of Madara in to escaping on other Raikage battlefield Tsunade and there's have of some the some and appears giant is and already powerful defeats on be Shikaku Jinchuriki Raikage and Bee based remembers and Raikage giant he and and by controlling word forces. about Amber and tell also charge is. how Madara allied Sensor told from to one tells They it. stopping Darui guys seems that the Chouza tentacles. reports and beast statue by comment team gotten barrier. the are was intelligence. the in seems the Hachibi's what leaves of power to it. to Chouji notices of that how the
> 
> Here we go, this should drive you guys banana sandwich for awhile.



Is this a spoiler? 
This is giving me a head ache.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> Is this a spoiler?


most likely. But I can't decode shit because my english sucks.


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

The red words: Madara appears by the Amber pot and it defeats the guys.
Does it make sense? Is the pot name (or color?) "Amber"?

Edit: nvm, there is a second _BY_ that doesn't fit.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 29, 2011)

So I'm guessing words in the same colour make a sentence...? 

Raikage is impressed with Chouza, Darui remembers that Madra said he needed Hachibi to seal and... Who is Amber again?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

early spoilers damn looks like a good chapter


----------



## Face (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> early spoilers damn looks like a good chapter


what's good about it?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

i guess one sentence says that the raikage revives word that naruto and bee escaping the barrier.



blacksword said:


> what's good about it?



if true that madara is whipping the floor against the shinobe in the beach


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> what's good about it?
> if true that madara is whipping the floor against the shinobe in the beach


yeah, but only fodders are dying. Kinkaku also wiped out the whole division but got defeated later on. 
Chapter can be called good only when some relevant named good guy dies.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yeah, but only fodders are dying. Kinkaku also wiped out the whole division but got defeated later on.
> Chapter can be called good when some relevant good guy dies.



people have an obsession with big name characters dieing most likely it wont happen. to each their own


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

i dont know how to mae it clear but the sealing pot has a big part in it.

madara was after it?
madara uses the pot?


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 29, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What is he doing?



Being evil and brilliant????? LOL he's just made the spoilers interesting to de-code instead of the usual just giving them to us so we can bitch and bitch and bitch and bitch and bitch abou everything anyway. So we may as well spend some time thinking and decoding first, then bitch about them.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

there is somthing important with the pot.
is there a possibility it went through google translation?


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Being evil and brilliant????? LOL he's just made the spoilers interesting to de-code instead of the usual just giving them to us so we can bitch and bitch and bitch and bitch and bitch abou everything anyway. So we may as well spend some time thinking and decoding first, then bitch about them.



Yeah, I like it as well. It makes you appreciate the spoilers. 

But I've no idea what that colorful wall of words is supposed to mean. Kinda waiting for someone else to decode it. >.>


----------



## Face (Apr 29, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Yeah, I like it as well. It makes you appreciate the spoilers.
> 
> But I've no idea what that colorful wall of words is supposed to mean. Kinda waiting for someone else to decode it. >.>



Even if you match the colored text, it won't make any sense.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

i think he somehow used googlr translation  engine to switch the words.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

it says madara appears by the amber pot and defeats the guys by it.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 29, 2011)

Face said:


> Even if you match the colored text, it won't make any sense.



Then the colors are just a distraction.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 29, 2011)

The different colors are different sentences, with just the words in random order. 2 of the sentences are:

"they also receive word of naruto and bee escaping the barrier"

"Madara appears by the Amber pot(?) and defeats the guys by it."


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder why Temari is mentioned!???!!!


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> The different colors are different sentences, with just the words in random order. 2 of the sentences are:
> 
> "they also receive word of naruto and bee escaping the barrier"
> 
> "Madara appears by the Amber pot(?) and defeats the guys by it."



yes thanks it makes sense.
madara is going after the sealing pot just as we expected.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 29, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> The different colors are different sentences, with just the words in random order. 2 of the sentences are:
> 
> "they also receive word of naruto and bee escaping the barrier"
> 
> "Madara appears by the Amber pot(?) and defeats the guys by it."




Now do the long ones.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

sensor team notice some chakra in the battlefield and tells the raikage that madara is controlling a giant beast


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, the trick is to quote Evil's post, look at a particular color, cntrl+f to find that color, and copy the words down next to the highlighted words, rearrange.


----------



## ilcane87 (Apr 29, 2011)

These should be the words by sentence, although I might've made some mistakes since I didn't do it the hard way and just went by eye:


They also receive word of Naruto and Bee escaping the barrier. _(done)_

others chackra Raikage Madara to battlefield there's some and on be and giant 
controlling tell Sensor it. that beast team the seems of notices the
_(I suppose something like the Sensor team telling Raikage that Madara is on the battlefield and is controlling the giant statue)_

idea Temari on it other have some is Shikaku based and allied from seems 
reports intelligence. what to
_(I guess Shikaku has an idea based on the intelligence and contacts Temari)_

Madara appears at the pot and defeats the guys by it. _(done)_

normal back thing on and powerful and to chouza comment are the chouji how
_(Chouza/Chouji comments on how powerful Chouji/the statue is)_

sealing him a had into Madara Raikage of giant already Jinchuuriki remembers
 and about how told one Darui tentacles. statue gotten Hachibi's was power that
_(Darui remembers Raikage telling him something about the sealing of the Hachibi)_


Sorry, I'm too lazy to put them all in perfect order.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

Why the hell is Madara using amber pot to defeat fodders? Doesn't he have rinnegan?


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

Darui remembers that Raikage told him about how Madara was sealing Jinchuuriki power into a giant statue and that gotten one of Hachibi's tentacles already.
^I think


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why the hell is Madara using amber pot to defeat fodders? Doesn't he have rinnegan?



he appeared by the pot defeating the guys around it.he didnt use the pot.
i predict we might see somthing from madara.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

so i think madara wants to use bees tentacle and gin and kin as substitutes for naruto and bee for now.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

yea he needs the pot to take kin and gin kyubii chakra .


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> Why the hell is Madara using amber pot to defeat fodders? Doesn't he have rinnegan?
> he appeared by the statue defeating the guys around it.he didnt use the pot.
> i predict we might see somthing from madara.


???? 

"Madara appears by the Amber pot(?) and defeats the guys by it."


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

blacksword said:


> ????
> 
> "Madara appears by the Amber pot(?) and defeats the guys by it."



hmm i understand what you mean however it can mean 2 things:

1.he used it to defeat them
2.or he appeared by it and defeated them


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

After quoting Evil, i saw 7 sentences, not 6. Two colors are very similar.
I added one more and repeated the previous ones that were done

1-word  recieve    Naruto   of  escaping  and  Bee  also  They  the  barrier.
They also receive word of Naruto and Bee escaping the barrier. (done) 

2-  join     Shikaku   them  him  in  Tsunade  the  Raikage  Raikage  he forces.  Charge  tells  stopping  and  in  leaves  to  of

3- normal     back  thing  on  and  powerful  and  is.  To  Chouza  comment  are  the  Chouji  how
Chouza and Chouji are back to normal and comment on how powerful the thing is. (done)

4- idea     temari   on   it  other  have  some  is  Shikaku  based  and  allied  from  seems  reports  intelligence.  what  to

5- pot(?)    the   appears  defeats  and  by  Amber  Madara guys   by  the  it.
Madara appears at the pot and defeats the guys by it. (done) 

6- sealing    him     a  had  into  Madara  Raikage  of  giant  already  Jinchuriki  remembers  and  about  how  told  one  Darui  tentacles.  statue  gotten  was  Hachibi's  power  that
Darui remembers that Raikage told him about how Madara was sealing Jinchuuriki power into a giant statue and that gotten one of Hachibi's tentacles already. (done)

7- others   chakra  Raikage Madara to battlefield there's some and on   be and giant controlling  tell Sensor it. that beast team the seems of  notices the


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

purple:
Temari seems to have some idea what it is based on reports from Shikaku and other allied intelligence.

and edit: someone already solved 7 on your list as "sensor team notice some chakra in the battlefield and tells the raikage that madara is controlling a giant beast"


----------



## ashher (Apr 29, 2011)

So tobi is gonna use kin gin to link with gedo i guess. And that way samui and his bro will get saved too.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

i guess one says the raikage leaves and shikaku and tsunade join him or something


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

yea seems like madara can complete the statue without the full chakra of the bijuus.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Apr 29, 2011)

ashher said:


> So tobi is gonna use kin gin to link with gedo i guess. And that way samui and his bro will get saved too.



So do you think that this makes Kin and Gin the substitutes for Naruto to provide the Kyuubi chakra required in summoning / recreating the Juubi?

i'm not really in favor of that happening.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

that means naruto will  keep the kyubii and killerbee will perhaps not die after all?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

vered said:


> that means naruto will  keep the kyubii and killerbee will perhaps not die after all?



seems like it wonder if it will be weaker without the full hachibi and kyuubi


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 29, 2011)

vered said:


> that means naruto will  keep the kyubii and killerbee will perhaps not die after all?



I think it means that this way Madara will get the power boost needed to catch them, actually.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

What's the point of the war if Madara could use Kin and Gin to revive Jubi? I don't get it.


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

One more to decode guys:
join     Shikaku   them  him  in  Tsunade  the  Raikage  Raikage  he forces.  Charge  tells  stopping  and  in  leaves  to  of

Edit: and thanks jso and everyone else.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 29, 2011)

So Madara plans to recreate the Juubi's chakra to some degree without all Bijuus ?  Maybe when he synchronizes Sasuke to GM,Sasuke will have a similar RS moment like Naruto if he absrorbs some of Juubi's chakra.?


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

i still wonder why the chapter called 'Night'...that means evil is yet to say the crucial things..


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> i still wonder why the chapter called night...that means evil is yet to say the crucial things..


yeah you're right. We still don't know how chapter ends.

but he said that chapter is lame. So i don't know what to expect.


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

I think i got the last one. Any corrections?

1-  word  recieve    Naruto   of  escaping  and  Bee  also  They  the  barrier.
They also receive word of Naruto and Bee escaping the barrier. (done) 

2-  join     Shikaku   them  him  in  Tsunade  the  Raikage  Raikage  he forces.  Charge  tells  stopping  and  in  leaves  to  of
Raikage leaves them, stopping to tell Shikaku to join him. Raikage leaves Tsunade in charge of the forces. (done)

3- normal     back  thing  on  and  powerful  and  is.  To  Chouza  comment  are  the  Chouji  how
Chouza and Chouji are back to normal and comment on how powerful the thing is. (done)

4- idea     temari   on   it  other  have  some  is  Shikaku  based  and  allied  from  seems  reports  intelligence.  what  to
Temari seems to have some idea what it is based on reports from Shikaku and other allied intelligence (done)

5- pot(?)    the   appears  defeats  and  by  Amber  Madara guys   by  the  it.
Madara appears at the pot and defeats the guys by it. (done) 

6- sealing    him     a  had  into  Madara  Raikage  of  giant  already  Jinchuriki remembers  and  about  how  told  one  Darui  tentacles.  statue  gotten  was  Hachibi's  power  that 
Darui remembers that Raikage told him about how Madara was sealing Jinchuuriki power into a giant statue and that gotten one of Hachibi's tentacles already. (done)

7- others   chakra  Raikage Madara to battlefield there's some and on   be and giant controlling  tell Sensor it. that beast team the seems of  notices the 
sensor team notice some chakra in the battlefield and tells the raikage that madara is controlling a giant beast  (done)


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

Asclepius said:


> I think i got the last one. Any corrections?
> 
> 1-  word  recieve    Naruto   of  escaping  and  Bee  also  They  the  barrier.
> They also receive word of Naruto and Bee escaping the barrier. (done)
> ...


Well, #2 could just as easily be that the Raikage asks Tsunade to join him  and leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces, but there's no way to tell from what we're given.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

so tsunade is the new leader of the alliance


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

Tsunade and Shikaku are interchangeable until Evil clarifies or the real spoilers drop lol, or we can make it out from the next load of Evil clues.


----------



## LoT (Apr 29, 2011)

Madara wanting the Pot?

Gin&Kin Bros + Hachibi Tentacle + 7 complete Bijuu = Incomplete Juubi :


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

i agree with hexa...shikaku in central makes sense...tsunade need to see dan too..


----------



## Face (Apr 29, 2011)

So is Raikage going after Madara or Naruto/Bee?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

i guess the raikage will run into his father and if tsunade goes with him she will either fight the 2nd mizukage or dan


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, i agree it can be Shikaku in charge. 
Actually, it makes more sense, since we are expecting her to meet Dan at the battlefield.


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

I suppose it's up in the air. Possibly Naruto and Bee, considering that's ultimately the point of their war and it's coincidentally the Fire and Lightning kages/jinchuuriki who are now entering the fray.

edit: But yeah, I think they'll end up being held up by Dan and 3rd Raikage somehow. Dunno how they'll make that detour lol.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

> Title: Night
> 
> Gedo blast has pretty much wiped out the battlefield, but Kitsuchi used some super Doton that like tries to trap Gedo into a mountain. But Gedo is holding the earth back and then uses a lightning-like attack from the wood spikes on his back to hit some allied shinobi.
> 
> ...


Attempting to splice it all together.

Yeah, it definitely seems like he'll use the Kyuubi chakra from Kin/Gin as a "substitute" for the Kyuubi and the chakra from the tentacle as a "substitute" for the Hachibi.  He probably can't revive the Juubi with that, but he might be able to use some Juubi ability, like the "country bomb" technique Nagato had planned to use.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

Asclepius, I transferred ownership of the second post of the spoiler thread to you.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 29, 2011)

well maybe madara knows that naruto has only half of the 9tails chakra... so he will drain the ki&gin bros kyuubi chakra as a substitute for the missing part of naruto kyuubi chakra

and as for 8tails... well maybe he will use that tentacle for synhronization or medium stuff so he will be able to drain that chakra from far away... 

but still it would be kinda sad if bee just like that died and naruto was left alone... while his training is still incomplete...

still maybe there is a way to bring samui out from that jar along with ginkaku...


----------



## ashher (Apr 29, 2011)

The second day of war will end in the cliffhanger  of sasuke entering the battle, so that should still be quite afar. Until then i don't think tobi and kabuto will be involved for real. Naruto will learn bizu ball and bee'll be captured in day 2. 2nd day'll prolly show the kage battles mainly+tobi finding substitute and capturing bee.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

well there is still a missing part or parts.this chapter is epic.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

why temari??...she was in gaara's div...she didn't came with shikamaru...


----------



## Penance (Apr 29, 2011)

....YESSSSS....cryptic clues, again...


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

Well Temari was at the Kage summit when Madara explained all the Juubi stuff, and also she's sister to the only survivor of Bijuu extraction. Maybe that's why she knows what's up.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

all this is happening and sasuke is not aware of it.

wonder what he is watching that is so addictive?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

chapter is epic with naruto in RS mode he should  be able to sense madara and the statue


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like The Raikage is about to solo Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

Part of Gaara's division was supposed to break off and join Kitsuchi and Darui's division at the beach.  So, it'd make sense if Temari was there.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

so it has only been a day since the war started.


----------



## xanxus987 (Apr 29, 2011)

guys when we be able to get any pic from chapter?


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Sounds like The Raikage is about to solo Gedo Mazo.



no that means he is going to die.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



xanxus987 said:


> guys when we be able to get any pic from chapter?



we should get it monday or wendsday


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

if naruto goes to where the statue and madara are at wonder if the statue will react to naruto form. like the chakra naruto gives off makes it go after him or something.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



vered said:


> no that means he is going to die.[/Q
> 
> but is confirmed that the raikage is going to the Gedo Mazo ?


----------



## polskanaruto (Apr 29, 2011)

epic chapter is epic and holy epic chapters will come out after this

now the shit is burning


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

now assuming he takes the other items as well that means he'll only lack the banana fan since its not besides the pot.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil, how many parts are left?


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Evil, how many parts are left?



i believe he left most interesting part for the end...

i wonder if madara's fan has same kind of power like banana fan...


----------



## Penance (Apr 29, 2011)

LoT said:


> Madara wanting the Pot?
> 
> Gin&Kin Bros + Hachibi Tentacle + 7 complete Bijuu = Incomplete Juubi :





Addy said:


> all this is happening and sasuke is not aware of it.
> 
> wonder what he is watching that is so addictive?



Home movies of his family...


----------



## Ferno (Apr 29, 2011)

So Madara is fattening up Gedo with missing beast chakra...

Sasuke's synchronisation is eminent, I wouldn't be surprised if he appears in Chapter 538 (what with the second part of the war and almost 50 chapters without him, equivalent to over a year). Shit's going down.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

Penance said:


> Home movies of his family...



your so evil 


DremolitoX said:


> Sounds like The Raikage is about to solo Gedo Mazo.



he will karate chop it's horns off


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope Zetsu is in this chapter. I'm sure the White Zetsu Clone Army will be laying around but I want to see Black Zetsu.

Doesn't sound like he's in this chapter though.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

wonder if there is more to the chapter


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2011)

So a portion of Hachibi's power is currently sealed inside of Gedo Mazou?

Interesting.

Madara's substitute is likely Kinkaku/Ginkaku? If so, why the fudge didn't he pull those two aside from the start?


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> So a portion of Hachibi's power is currently sealed inside of Gedo Mazou?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Madara's substitute is likely Kinkaku/Ginkaku? If so, why the fudge didn't he pull those two aside from the start?



probably he didnt know about them or he waited for kabuto to summon them.
either way we'll know more from the missing portions.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Apr 29, 2011)

Inferno Style said:


> So Madara is fattening up Gedo with missing beast chakra...
> 
> Sasuke's synchronisation is eminent, I wouldn't be surprised if he appears in Chapter 538 (what with the second part of the war and almost 50 chapters without him, equivalent to over a year). Shit's going down.



Would me awesome Sasuke showing himself with new EMS and the Body full of Pain Rods because of the syncronization


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 29, 2011)

Ready to see some one-arm super saiyan action


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara's substitute is likely Kinkaku/Ginkaku? If so, why the fudge didn't he pull those two aside from the start?


----------



## Kurushimi (Apr 29, 2011)

Uzumakinaru said:


> Would me awesome Sasuke showing himself with new EMS and the Body full of Pain Rods because of the syncronization



Truly! The fans of Crazy Sasuke would ceirtainly like it, because... well, he will look even more crazy(and they say it suits him)


----------



## Deadway (Apr 29, 2011)

"Gedo Mazo towers over all, Chouji and Chouza go off to face it while leaving *the others to handle the sealing of Kakuzu and Hizashi."*

Hey uhh Tobi....wanna....give these guys a hand or something....


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 29, 2011)

So Jyuubi doesn't need the whole biju just a portion to reform itself? Interesting seems like Bee and Naruto aren't going to lose/die any time soon then.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Sounds like The Raikage is about to solo Gedo Mazo.



I thought it sounded like Raikage+Tsunade was going to try and stop Naruto+Bee.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

What if there is someone really strong sealed in the pot(besides Kinkaku)? Maybe Madara is trying to release him.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 29, 2011)

Ibb said:


> I thought it sounded like Raikage+Tsunade was going to try and stop Naruto+Bee.


I think that too, were are you Evil 



vered said:


> no that means he is going to die.





polskanaruto said:


> epic chapter is epic and holy epic chapters will come out after this
> 
> now the shit is burning


the next chapters to follow this have the pontential, but I will approach it with certain care as to not be let down 



auem said:


> i believe he left most interesting part for the end...
> 
> i wonder if madara's fan has same kind of power like banana fan...


that actually would be awesome



Penance said:


> Home movies of his family...


he'll learn something from itachi 


Gabe said:


> wonder if there is more to the chapter


hopefully 


Klue said:


> So a portion of Hachibi's power is currently sealed inside of Gedo Mazou?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Madara's substitute is likely Kinkaku/Ginkaku? If so, why the fudge didn't he pull those two aside from the start?


it means sasuke didn't fail much, also as to why he didn't pull them from the start could be that since kabuto is already blackmailing him, he didn't want to let kabuto know that he had more pieces that kabuto could've use against him


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Sounds like The Raikage is about to solo Gedo Mazo.



Don't you mean: Sounds like the Raikage is going to solo Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2011)

That Gedo. 

Tsunade/Raikage. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## gigahd40 (Apr 29, 2011)

You Spoiler Is Fake ??


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> You Spoiler Is Fake ??


Spoiler is real. If Evil guy is not trolling us.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

but i want something astonishing to happen in this chapter...you know,on second look,what we have got is still pretty ordinary...but i am expecting real things will come last...the chapter is called 'Night' afterall...


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> but i want something astonishing to happen in this chapter...you know,on second look,what we have got is still pretty ordinary...but i am expecting real things will come last...the chapter is called 'Night' afterall...


Maybe night means Gedo Mazo is going to obliterate everyone on the beach?


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess with the bit of chakra from the Hachibi and Kyuubi, maybe he can make a mini-Juubi?  Like, the Kyuubi with a fraction of its chakra is still the Kyuubi, just smaller and frailer looking.  So maybe with the substitute bits, Madara could make himself a mini-Juubi jinchuuriki or something, like how Kinkaku was a mini-Kyuubi jinchuuriki.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Apr 29, 2011)

It' called night because it's night time of the first day of battle =O


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

It's called night because someone casted genjutsu similiar to Hashirama's genjutsu which was used in fight against Sarutobi. Probably Yamato also can use this genjutsu.


----------



## auem (Apr 29, 2011)

hashirama's mukoton is ninjutsu...


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> hashirama's mukoton is ninjutsu...


I meant Hashirama's genjutsu. Tobirama used it in anime IIRC.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think I've ever said this about Naruto but seems like: Shit is about to get real


----------



## gunste1n (Apr 29, 2011)

Raikage heading into battle. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> Raikage heading into battle. FUCK YEAH! :ryouma


He will be bitchslapped by his father. True story.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Apr 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't you mean: Sounds like the Raikage is going to solo Naruto and Bee.



Raikage loses another arm


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I guess with the bit of chakra from the Hachibi and Kyuubi, maybe he can make a mini-Juubi?  Like, the Kyuubi with a fraction of its chakra is still the Kyuubi, just smaller and frailer looking.  So maybe with the substitute bits, Madara could make himself a mini-Juubi jinchuuriki or something, like how Kinkaku was a mini-Kyuubi jinchuuriki.



it could be then he would probably try to get the nine and eight tails and become a complete jinchuriki slightly stronger than the sage because of the added gin and kin chakra


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't you mean: Sounds like the Raikage is going to solo Naruto and Bee.



That could be hilarious when Naruto ploughs through him like he did to the Fodder who guarded him


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 29, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> That could be hilarious when Naruto ploughs through him like he did to the Fodder who guarded him



He's not plowing through anything. Bee trembled when in the presence of The Raikage, and Bee is more or less =/< Naruto.


----------



## Face (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> He's not plowing through anything. Bee trembled when in the presence of The Raikage, and Bee is more or less =/< Naruto.



So if Jiraiya is afraid of getting beat up by Tsunade, does that mean Tsunade is stronger than Jiraiya? 

The kind of fear you're talking about is different.
How is Raikage going to be a challenge for current Naruto, when he had trouble facing MS Sasuke? Not to mention Sasuke hadn't even mastered his MS during that fight.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> He's not plowing through anything. Bee trembled when in the presence of The Raikage, and Bee is more or less =/< Naruto.



naruto fought pain who is much superior to the raikage i doubt the raikage is any match for naruto. sage mode should be more then enough to beat the raikage. and he has RS mode so he would not need it.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> He's not plowing through anything. Bee trembled when in the presence of The Raikage, and Bee is more or less =/< Naruto.



This is the same raikage that lost a arm to ms sasuke right?


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 29, 2011)

Face said:


> So if Jiraiya is afraid of getting beat up by Tsunade, does that mean Tsunade>Jiraiya?



jiraiya was fodder and can in no way compare to the Greatness of The Raikage.


> Bee never trembled in fear of Raikage. He was afraid of getting Iron clawed by him.


Look at the scan. He's trembling. You also just admitted it was out of fear.



> Also how is Raikage going to be a challenge for current Naruto, when Sasuke could have beat him with his MS?


sasuke was stomped by The Raikage


Gabe said:


> naruto fought pain who is much superior to the raikage i doubt the raikage is any match for naruto. sage mode should be more then enough to beat the raikage. and he has RS mode so he would not need it.



Naruto lacks the reflexes to contend with Him.



> This is the same raikage that lost a arm to ms sasuke right?



Yes, this is that same Raikage who _gave_ his arm to sasuke because the latter lacked the power to contend with the former and had to cower inside a shield of black flames.


----------



## Face (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Naruto lacks the reflexes to contend with Him.




Do you have a scan proving this theory? 
Sasuke didn't have Raikage's reflex speed. Yet the Raikage still lost an arm to Sasuke.


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 29, 2011)

Face said:


> Do you have a scan proving this theory?



Do you have any scans proving Naruto has better reflexes than sasuke (who was unable to keep up with The Raikage (except for that straight line, sharingan prediction ability))?



> Yet the Raikage still lost an arm to Sasuke.




At least The Raikage managed to keep his dignity


----------



## Garrod Ran (Apr 29, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> *Do you have any scans proving Naruto has better reflexes than sasuke *(who was unable to keep up with The Raikage (except for that straight line, sharingan prediction ability))?



Wha......


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 29, 2011)

Garrod Ran said:


> Wha......



You're just assuming Naruto has better reflexes(based on nothing) than The Raikage and I'm supposed to prove you wrong?


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad that the war is keeping the epic pace, with Madara and Gedo Mazo causing havoc in the battlefield and Raikage making his move. 

Nice one Kitsuchi, he's tying to do something about Gedo Mazo. First making a mountain of Zetsu clones and now attempting to trap Gedo Mazo in a mountain.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm expecting Raikage+Tsunade to try and *talk *Naruto and Bee back to the island.

*modsnip*


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

The whole conversation about speed and reflexes is over.  I guess you can discuss Naruto vs the Raikage _a little_, since it might be where the Raikage is heading (though, I'd imagine he's heading to the beach where the Gedou Mazou is).  But keep it real.


----------



## vered (Apr 29, 2011)

evil still needs to come and give the last parts of the chapter.i just hope he'll do it in the coming hours.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 29, 2011)

Even if Madara has some Hachibi and Kyuubi chakra he will probably still need both Bijuus to awaken the full Juubi otherwise he will have a half assed version of Juubi's chakra.
Its clear that he will either use Juubi's chakra stored inside GM for himself or he will give it to Sauce.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 29, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Even if Madara has some Hachibi and Kyuubi chakra he will probably still need both Bijuus to awaken the full Juubi otherwise he will have a half assed version of Juubi's chakra.
> Its clear that he will either use Juubi's chakra stored inside GM for himself or he will give it to Sauce.



He will have the Juubi's chakra in himself not Sasuke. The Juubi's chakra was meant for Madara not Sasuke.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 29, 2011)

Garrod Ran said:


> This is the same raikage that lost a arm to ms sasuke right?



sasuke is a different kind of fighter. raikage could clash with naruto giving him better chances. i dont think raikage would win though


----------



## Hitt (Apr 29, 2011)

So...that's how the Juubi will come to life, without Bee and Naruto dying.

It seems to me the big battle with everyone is going to happen here, at this beach.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think it'll necessarily happen at the beach.


> Ending Narration: The night is the quiet before the storm. In the morning, the second stage of the 4th Ninja war will begin loudly



 From the end of the chapter, I think Madara probably leaves the beach with his "substitute" and will prepare something dastardly for the next day.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2011)

Tsunade will fight madara,  can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like a badass chapter but it looks we won't see Naruto in RS Mode during the war since he's about to exhaust it all making it there.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Tsunade will fight madara,  can't wait to see who wins.



Ye since there is no one else she could fight that might have an emotional bond with her...


----------



## Evil (Apr 29, 2011)

*Raikage leaves them, stopping to tell Tsunade to join him. Raikage leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces.*

That's wrong.

Also, it was Shikamaru who remembered Shikaku's reports not Temari, that's my bad.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm...looks like there's a lot of parts in this chapter where characters find out things we already knew. Should still be some new info though, like the implication that Madara already has some Hachibi power from the tentacle...?

Madara defeats people on his own? I wonder if he just warps them away or if we get to see his fan finally. 

Anyway looks like a great chapter.



Hexa said:


> From the end of the chapter, I think Madara probably leaves the beach with his "substitute" and will prepare something dastardly for the next day.



Agreed. I'm not getting the impression that he's sticking around. He'll be here for another chapter, maybe two, before withdrawing.

After this, I suspect the powerhouse ET's will come out to play, like the Jinns and other Akatsuki members, and turn the tables even further.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2011)

> Raikage leaves them, stopping to tell Tsunade to join him. Raikage leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces.



Didn't think this would happen. The alliance is playing with fire.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm calling it now. This war will end in a winner take all fight between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I'm calling it now. This war will end in a winner take all fight between Naruto and Sasuke.



sasuke is not the leader of akutsuki so i doubt he has any say in ending the war. it will probably be naruto vs madara to end it


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> sasuke is not the leader of akutsuki so i doubt he has any say in ending the war. it will probably be naruto vs madara to end it



Or Sasuke and Naruto vs. Madara.

Is the only possible way that Sasuke can end up a hero in the story.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> *Raikage leaves them, stopping to tell Tsunade to join him. Raikage leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces.*
> 
> That's wrong.


Is it reversed?  Like Tsunade being put in charge of the forces and Shikaku leaving?

_join Shikaku them him in Tsunade the Raikage Raikage he forces. Charge tells stopping and in leaves to of_

I guess Asclepius's version has some words omitted.


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> *Raikage leaves them, stopping to tell Tsunade to join him. Raikage leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces.*
> 
> That's wrong.
> 
> Also, it was Shikamaru who remembered Shikaku's reports not Temari, that's my bad.



My connection is finally back.
Could you correct it, Evil?


----------



## Saunion (Apr 29, 2011)

Bee's words about Naruto needing to save his strength are pretty solid foreshadowing that Naruto will exhaust RM in battle because he doesn't have a clear knowledge of its limits yet.

Now to see if he gets captured or if Bee sacrifices himself to save him.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Apr 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Bee's words about Naruto needing to save his strength are pretty solid foreshadowing that Naruto will exhaust RM in battle because he doesn't have a clear knowledge of its limits yet.
> 
> Now to see if he gets captured or if Bee sacrifices himself to save him.



more like naruto is feeding the fox his chakra and not what you posted 

ps. the fox will have change of heart


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Is it reversed?  Like Tsunade being put in charge of the forces and Shikaku leaving?
> 
> _join Shikaku them him in Tsunade the Raikage Raikage he forces. Charge tells stopping and in leaves to of_
> 
> I guess Asclepius's version has some words omitted.



Well, its too late over here for me to really get the sentence, but the sentence in spoiler thread doesnt make much sense to me. The word stopping is forcefully used because it wouldnt make sense in another place.

I think Raikage leaves to stop Naruto and Bee and maybe asks Tsunade to join him. Then they give Shikaku the whole commando.

I cant get that out of the words, though...


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Apr 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hmm...looks like there's a lot of parts in this chapter where characters find out things we already knew. Should still be some new info though, like the implication that Madara already has some Hachibi power from the tentacle...?


Actually If you look at the fight with kisame, bee strangely only uses 7 tails.
Turns out he permanently lost one.

Same thing happened with his horn.



> Madara defeats people on his own? I wonder if he just warps them away or if we get to see his fan finally.


I really don't care about the fan.
I like seeing madara use taijutsu. I want to see him ACTUALLY fight.
The warping makes me sick.

He makes me sick, because of all of the damn mystery. 

.


> After this, I suspect the powerhouse ET's will come out to play, like the Jinns and other Akatsuki members, and turn the tables even further.


Oh, hell yeah!
We have yet to see nagato,itachi, and the kage fight.
And dem jinchuuriki.

I wander what the substitutes are for though.
 I bet they are members to add in the nine dragons ceremony, since it takes lots of people to actually use.

It took all of akatsuki to originally seal the ichibi, and most of them are dead, so I suspect he needs new ritualists.
Easily done with a sharingan suggestion.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Come on Evil, not gonna finish the spoiler?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 29, 2011)

From what the spoilers are telling us, this is going to be quite an impressive chapter. Madara is indeed after the Sage of the Six Paths' items, an event I hoped would occur, and the function he has laid out for them appears to be an unbelievably crucial one. He is going to revive the Jubi using the Eight-Tails tentacle that Sasuke brought back (ironically, the mission was a failure, but Madara made a gigantic success out of it), and the Nine-Tails chakra housed within Kinkaku and Ginkaku.

It will be interesting to see what this entails, as Naruto and Bee are personally making their way to the battlefield. Also notable is the fact that the Raikage is planning to confront the final two jinchuuriki, and stop them in their tracks (whether Tsunade ends up joining him remains to be seen). We had all stated that Naruto's entry into the war was much too early, so this could be where his advance halts. If we take into consideration that the chapter's title is "Night" and both sides are likely to pull back for the hours of darkness. Also, Choza and Choji's battle against Gedo Mazo doesn't appear to be going too well, so I expect massive rape at that end of the scene.

Predictions, pertaining to the chapter and beyond:

1. Madara will acquire the tools of Rikodou Sennin, including the fox chakra that the Kin-Gin brothers possess, and leave the battlefield.

2. The war will come to a standstill during the night, and as the dawn approaches a gargantuan shitstorm gathers; Kabuto hits the Alliance with everything he's got, Edo Jinchuuriki, Edo Kage, Itachi and Nagato, the whole fucking bunch.

3. Madara uses Rinne Tensei to revive all the white Zetsu clones that were killed.

4. Raikage and Tsunade confront Naruto, and prevent him from going any further. Fighting begins.

5. The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist survive Kakashi's rampage and administer a brutal beating down upon the remnants of his division. 

6. Black Zetsu begins to overpower Mei and her entourage, who cannot deduce his mysterious powers. 

7. Later on, Madara changes the "focus" of Gedo Mazo, and as Raikage, Tsunade, Naruto, and Bee are bickering, Madara enters to everyone's shock and summons all seven tailed beasts to fight the four of them.

8. And...EMS Sasuke's transplant has finally reached completion. The elders, and Konoha, are his targets. His entrance will receive the most hype out of any that has been displayed in the manga.

The joys of dreaming. If only this actually happened.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 29, 2011)

Bee can live pek


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Bee can live pek



I doubt 1 tail can substitute for the whole Hachibi.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 29, 2011)

Darui's thoughts imply that one tail is enough for now. Well, if Bee dies, I hope it will be not soon


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2011)

Bee will not live,  1 tail cannot make up for the rest.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I doubt 1 tail can substitute for the whole Hachibi.


On that point, for some reason this thing makes me feel more strongly that just the Yang chakra can't substitute for the whole Kyuubi, and that Madara is going to have to work out a way to get the Kyuubi's yin chakra.

But it's an interesting development.  Though, the whole thing about Kinkaku/Ginkaku being Edo Tensei makes it weird.


----------



## Evil (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry portal 2 is taking up my time

Darui jumps into stop him from getting the Ningu(ninja tool) but Madara says he has no use for it, just what's inside. Madara is then shadow-binded by Shikamaru who comments that Madara's plan must be to seal Kin/Gin's chakra into the statue beast. Madara than says something like "What a waste to have to kill a talented man like you..." Shikamaru says "Then that big thing is..." before a giant foot is about to crush them all from above


----------



## Garrod Ran (Apr 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> On that point, for some reason this thing makes me feel more strongly that just the Yang chakra can't substitute for the whole Kyuubi, and that Madara is going to have to work out a way to get the Kyuubi's yin chakra.
> 
> But it's an interesting development.  Though, the whole thing about Kinkaku/Ginkaku being Edo Tensei makes it weird.



You don't steal from the shinigami


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> Sorry portal 2 is taking up my time



That game is awesome. I play it coop with my cousin.


Evil said:


> Darui jumps into stop him from getting the Ningu(ninja tool) but Madara says he has no use for it, just what's inside. Madara is then shadow-binded by Shikamaru who comments that Madara's plan must be to seal Kin/Gin's chakra into the statue beast. Madara than says something like "What a waste to have to kill a talented man like you..." Shikamaru says "Then that big thing is..." before a giant foot is about to crush them all from above



Dont tell me thats the cliffhanger?  As if Shika is going to die there.


----------



## xanxus987 (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil

can u post pic from the chapter 

plz


----------



## Faustus (Apr 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Though, the whole thing about Kinkaku/Ginkaku being Edo Tensei makes it weird.



I guess sealing them whole would work... Or maybe extracting their soul which maybe bounded with Kyuubi chakra...


----------



## gunste1n (Apr 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> On that point, for some reason this thing makes me feel more strongly that just the Yang chakra can't substitute for the whole Kyuubi, and that Madara is going to have to work out a way to get the Kyuubi's yin chakra.
> 
> But it's an interesting development.  Though, the whole thing about Kinkaku/Ginkaku being Edo Tensei makes it weird.



I`ve been wondering that myself since, Naruto seperated the kyuubi chakra elsewhere in his body. It would be interesting to see what happened if Madara actually caught Naruto right now. Then extracts the kyuubi, finding out that it has no chakra. Naruto surviving the whole capture.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> Sorry portal 2 is taking up my time
> 
> Darui jumps into stop him from getting the Ningu(ninja tool) but Madara says he has no use for it, just what's inside. Madara is then shadow-binded by Shikamaru who comments that Madara's plan must be to seal Kin/Gin's chakra into the statue beast. Madara than says something like "What a waste to have to kill a talented man like you..." Shikamaru says "Then that big thing is..." before a giant foot is about to crush them all from above



Darui and shikamaru die right? 

Evilzzzzzz!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

i think shikamaru will be saved either by naruto or temari. and even madara gives shikamaru some respect.



Saunion said:


> Bee's words about Naruto needing to save his strength are pretty solid foreshadowing that Naruto will exhaust RM in battle because he doesn't have a clear knowledge of its limits yet.
> 
> Now to see if he gets captured or if Bee sacrifices himself to save him.



i remember the same thing was said about sasuke when madara said he was reckless to use ameratsu and susanno to test danozu. and he would lose but sasuke ended up wining.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 29, 2011)

Evil said:


> Sorry portal 2 is taking up my time
> 
> Darui jumps into stop him from getting the Ningu(ninja tool) but Madara says he has no use for it, just what's inside. Madara is then shadow-binded by Shikamaru who comments that Madara's plan must be to seal Kin/Gin's chakra into the statue beast. Madara than says something like "What a waste to have to kill a talented man like you..." Shikamaru says "Then that big thing is..." before a giant foot is about to crush them all from above


so is that the chapter cliffhanger


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2011)

If you shadow-bind an s/t jutsu user and they warp away, do you go too? 

Shikaku may be screwed. It never occurred to me before now how devastating a loss his death would be to the Alliance.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you shadow-bind an s/t jutsu user and they warp away, do you go too?
> 
> Shikaku may be screwed. It never occurred to me before now how devastating a loss his death would be to the Alliance.



wait so are they deploying him in the field


----------



## Hexa (Apr 29, 2011)

> Shikamaru: "Then that big thing is..."


The "..." has to be "the juubi", right?  There's no way for Shikamaru to figure out what the Gedou Mazou is if it's not the Juubi, right?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting spoilers.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah most likely he figured out that it maybe the juubi


----------



## Marsala (Apr 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> On that point, for some reason this thing makes me feel more strongly that just the Yang chakra can't substitute for the whole Kyuubi, and that Madara is going to have to work out a way to get the Kyuubi's yin chakra.
> 
> But it's an interesting development.  Though, the whole thing about Kinkaku/Ginkaku being Edo Tensei makes it weird.



My guess is that before Kabuto showed up with Edo Tensei, Tobi planned to use the Rinnegan's resurrection powers to bring back either Kinkaku or even Minato himself (since the Rinnegan might be able to surpass Edo Tensei and reach into the Shinigami's domain). But now that's not necessary.

And mentioning the Hachibi's tentacle that was already sealed lends support to my longtime theory about Bee's survival: the sealing will finish early because the statue already has a part of the Hachibi that has since grown back, so Bee can be rescued before being totally drained and yet Madara will still get all the chakra he needs from the Eighttails.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting chapter, can't wait to actually read it. Who knows, if Evil's source already has it then Ohana and the scanners might just get it within 2 days, 3 for sure.


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 29, 2011)

This is making me laugh hard.


> Shikamaru: "Then that big thing is..."



I keep remembering Bewuolf (spell?) attacking Grendel and talking about his... _things_.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking at the ending tagline, I can't help but think there's still a part of the chapter left.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 29, 2011)

Madara really isn't pussyfooting around.  

Say hello to my little friend  

Raaaaaaaapestomp.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 29, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> wait so are they deploying him in the field



PikaCheeka can't read spoilers correctly. 

Still a decent chance he'll go out though. We know Shikamaru is safe, and it would be a very smart move on the villains' part to take out one of the Alliance's intellectual and strategic leaders.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 29, 2011)

Madara is stockpiling all their good people, he'll give them all Sharingans too.


----------



## jso (Apr 29, 2011)

So when they seal the bijuu into the Gedo Mazo, I think they're actually sealing the will of the bijuu. This is usually mixed with the chakra which is regenerating. Some of this will is probably present in Kin/Gin and obviously also Hachibi's tentacle and it probably isnt regenerating but has the ability to perpetuate any chakra associated with it. This means Naruto will still be able to replenish his RM after the kyuubi's will (which he separated form the chakra) is removed from him. It also means Minato sealing half the kyuubi is a real problem to Madara though lol.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 29, 2011)

Naruto appears under the foot and stops it from crushing them? Or Sasuke shoes up with Susanoo and stops it from crushing them (Curve ball)?


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

These spoilers are pretty good.  LOL at Chouji trying to stop Gedo.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The "..." has to be "the juubi", right?  There's no way for Shikamaru to figure out what the Gedou Mazou is if it's not the Juubi, right?



I think you've got it!  The spoilers are pointing to nothing but the idea that Gedo Mazo and the Jubi are the exact same thing.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope Shikamaru dies a horrible death.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I hope Shikamaru dies a horrible death.



Better be prepared to have your hope crushed.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 29, 2011)

> Better be prepared to have your hope crushed.


no, I think Evil purposefully left the most interesting part of the chapter for last. So it might be SHikamaru's death.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 29, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> These spoilers are pretty good.  LOL at Chouji trying to stop Gedo.



Well he's been infused with the terrible power and might of  butterflies.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no, I think Evil purposefully left the most interesting part of the chapter for last. So it might be SHikamaru's death.





I wouldn't mind Shikamaru dying.



Soul Assassin said:


> Well he's been infused with the terrible power and might of  butterflies.



Still one must commend him for his bravery.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 29, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I wouldn't mind Shikamaru dying.
> 
> 
> 
> Still one must commend him for his bravery.



Yeah, I guess you're right.  

Wait...can you be both brave _and_ a brain-donor?


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 29, 2011)

Going to Kakashi's rampage coming to an end , and that squad being sent to backup Gaara, Kages will be going to help fight Tobi.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Soul:  



> Kages will be going to help fight Tobi



That will be a sight to behold even though the telegrams will go crazy when it happens.


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

it is too early for jyubi resurrection...and substituting one of eight tail of hachibi and kin-gin for kyubi seem lame...
kin-gin , at best , can substitute for kyubi's dark chakra...


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the reason Madara is relying on the Hachibi tentacle and Kyuubi chakra of Kinkaku and Ginkaku is because he realizes that extracting the Eight and Nine-Tails from Naruto and Killer Bee's bodies would be a futile effort. They have defeated their respective bijuu in the battle of chakra - it no longer belongs to the tailed beast but the host himself. 

That which would be sealed into Gedo Mazo would be nothing more than an empty shell, devoid of any chakra. Which is why Madara is now looking for other methods to resurrect the Jubi (and, fortunately enough, has found one), leaving the final two jinchuuriki alone. Whether the Eight-Tails tentacle and the Kin-Gin fox chakra will be enough to substitute for the true beasts remains to be seen. For the sake of moving the plot forward, however, I would think that Madara's strategy ends up being successful.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> I think the reason Madara is relying on the Hachibi tentacle and Kyuubi chakra of Kinkaku and Ginkaku is because he realizes that extracting the Eight and Nine-Tails from Naruto and Killer Bee's bodies would be a futile effort. Because they have defeated their respective bijuu in the battle of chakra, it no longer belongs to the tailed beast but the host himself.
> 
> That which would be sealed into Gedo Mazo would be nothing more than an empty shell, devoid of any chakra. Which is why Madara is now looking for other methods to resurrect the Jubi (and, fortunately enough, has found one), leaving the final two jinchuuriki alone. Whether the Eight-Tails tentacle and the Kin-Gin fox chakra will be enough to substitute for the true beasts remains to be seen. For the sake of moving the plot forward, however, I would think that Madara's strategy ends up being successful.



I get what you're saying, I just don't think it's right. Gedo Mazo has been shown to be more than capable of extracting human chakra, not just bijuu chakra. In other words, there is no reason it wouldn't be able to absorb both host and bijuu.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

it's strange that Madara doesn't use rinnegan powers except Gedo Mazo. I think you can't use 6 paths and Gedo Mazo at the same time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 30, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> I think the reason Madara is relying on the Hachibi tentacle and Kyuubi chakra of Kinkaku and Ginkaku is because he realizes that extracting the Eight and Nine-Tails from Naruto and Killer Bee's bodies would be a futile effort. Because they have defeated their respective bijuu in the battle of chakra, it no longer belongs to the tailed beast but the host himself.
> 
> That which would be sealed into Gedo Mazo would be nothing more than an empty shell, devoid of any chakra. Which is why Madara is now looking for other methods to resurrect the Jubi (and, fortunately enough, has found one), leaving the final two jinchuuriki alone. Whether the Eight-Tails tentacle and the Kin-Gin fox chakra will be enough to substitute for the true beasts remains to be seen. For the sake of moving the plot forward, however, I would think that Madara's strategy ends up being successful.



Death has had KB's number ever since he agreed to be Naruto's teacher, and Naruto must learn to fight without depending on the Kyuubi.

I guarantee you that Madara will get both of those bijuu, and not just remnants harvested from body parts and non-Jinns.


----------



## Time Expired (Apr 30, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Soul:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be a sight to behold even though the telegrams will go crazy when it happens.



Just playing around 

Anyone who goes near the business end of that thing has brass; that's for damn sure.


----------



## ashher (Apr 30, 2011)

Why are ppl going crazy over kingin substituting 9t? Its most likely a temporary substitution, or an incomplete one. Tobi will definitely need 8t and 9t in bee and naruto cause that's where the animate conscious parts lie.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 30, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> I get what you're saying, I just don't think it's right. *Gedo Mazo has been shown to be more than capable of extracting human chakra*, not just bijuu chakra. In other words, there is no reason it wouldn't be able to absorb both host and bijuu.



Where? The reason all the hosts died by Akatsuki's hand was because the trauma of having their beast removed from them was too much to handle, not because their chakra supply was exhausted. Were Naruto and Bee to be extracted, the same thing would happen, but the problem is Madara would get nothing at all out of it. Which is why he is searching for another route to revive the Jubi instead of the regular one we all know about.


----------



## ashher (Apr 30, 2011)

I bet that gedo mezo is nothing but a wooden prison jacket for 10t. With kingin's power, may be it'll be enough to break out.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Apr 30, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Where? The reason all the hosts died by Akatsuki's hand was because the trauma of having their beast removed from them was too much to handle, not because their chakra supply was exhausted. Were Naruto and Bee to be extracted, the same thing would happen, but the problem is Madara would get nothing at all out of it. Which is why he is searching for another route to revive the Jubi instead of the regular one we all know about.



Madara still wishes to extract Kyuubi and Hachibi hence the reason why he's on the battlefield now opposed to later.  Reference his conversation with Zetsu.  Black Zetsu's task of kidnapping the feudal lords was for the chance of negotiating them for Naruto and Bee even if its no longer necessary now.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 30, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Where?


When it killed Hanzo's men.

Kurenai's head


----------



## Evil (Apr 30, 2011)

Chouji saves Shikamaru and Kitsuchi tells Darui that night is coming and that they'll have to change their plans based on the new situation which is not in their favor. Madara has vanished with the Pot
and Gedo disappears as well

Kabuto-So he's already grabbed Kin/Gin. But he only has a tiny fraction of Hachibi, why is he rushing like this...?

Madara is shown holding the pot thinking "I can't lose this war no matter what, I must do everything I can!"

    He says the Eye of the Moon plan he's planned for years will finally come to fruition tomorrow. The armies are shown taking cover as night falls. Allied loses stand at 40,000, Akatsuki's loses are 50,000. A close up of the moon ends the chapter with the following narration: The night is the quiet before the storm. In the morning, the second stage of the 4th Ninja war will begin loudly


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

40,000 lives lost, my word.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Madara appears at the pot and defeats the guys by it.


MY HEART CAN'T TAKE THIS.

What will Naruto do? What Will happen?


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

so everybody still alive...only 40000 fodders of allied forces died....
why summon gedo then....?....just steal the pot with S/T jutsu...


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

the chap is epic...epic lame...
thanks evil for your work though..


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

auem said:


> so everybody still alive...only 40000 fodders of allied forces died....
> why summon gedo then....?....just steal the pot with S/T jutsu...



Alliance consists of 80k Shinobi. Losing 40k is pretty significant.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

Outside of I guess this chapter (based on the spoilers), we really didn't see many deaths.  But I guess it was the same with Orochimaru's invasion of Konoha, where we saw few Konoha deaths but apparently half the force died.

It's odd that Madara "needs" to win the war.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn, 40K in a day.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

What happened with Muu vs Onoki?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 30, 2011)

Gunners said:


> What happened with Muu vs Onoki?


We'll never actually see that fight, as interesting as it would be.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 30, 2011)

How convenient, the numbers of their losses.

Alliance just lost half of the ninjas in existence while the bad guys lost a bunch of clones.  The villains are taking out the entire ninja world here.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow 40k actually died


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG, 40k


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Kinkaku + GM success!


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 30, 2011)

Madara rushing things like that is his death sentence.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

these spoilers. they're just insaneeeeeeeeeeeee. we get a double release in the following week(s),no?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

So it's almost confirm sasuke will be FV?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Madara rushing things like that is his death sentence.



Yeah he seems too anxious, either way I don't see things going his way not completely anyway.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 30, 2011)

I bet this is a bigger death toll than all the previous Shinobi Wars together.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Apr 30, 2011)

Evil said:


> Chouji saves Shikamaru and Kitsuchi tells Darui that night is coming and that they'll have to change their plans based on the new situation which is not in their favor. Madara has vanished with the Pot
> and Gedo disappears as well
> 
> Kabuto-So he's already grabbed Kin/Gin. But he only has a tiny fraction of Hachibi, why is he rushing like this...?
> ...



Riveting.  If the Eye of the Moon plan will come to fruition "tomorrow", does it mean he already plans on being Juubi jinchuuriki by then?  That is remarkably fast and a bit puzzling.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Perhaps this is the moment Kabuto's been waiting to turn on Madara for? They've wiped out half the Shinobi force and switching would leave Madara with just Sasuke, Black Zetsu and half the clones and GM.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 30, 2011)

Kabuto could just dismiss Kinkaku if he wanted to mess with Madara.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2011)

Seems like a decent chapter


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

jso said:


> Perhaps this is the moment Kabuto's been waiting to turn on Madara for? They've wiped out half the Shinobi force and switching would leave Madara with just Sasuke, Black Zetsu and half the clones and GM.



He can't just switch sides, the allies would never work with him.

but the US did work with stalin to take out a bigger threat.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto could just dismiss Kinkaku if he wanted to mess with Madara.



Shit son, you're onto something.


Secret Coffin time.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, if everything went his way, the Moon's eye would happen tomorrow, I guess.  It's a bit weird, since it should take a few days to seal the Hachibi in the statue, and if just the tentacle was enough, then he's best off just summoning the Gedou to some remote place and waiting.

But, I don't think he'll outright _lose_ the war.  I doubt he'll get both the Hachibi and the Kyuubi, but getting the Hachibi wouldn't be a loss.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He can't just switch sides, the allies would never work with him.
> 
> but the US did work with stalin to take out a bigger threat.


Not switch sides, just turn on Madara. He wants Sasuke and knows Madara wont give him up. He also knows Madara's rushing through with whatever plans he has and is suspicious of Kabuto.

It's not like the Alliance can physically attack Kabuto when he's operating remotely from the shadows to begin with.

I'm just confused as to what's up with Kakashi and Gaara's status. Surely we should've been given their update before nightfall? I mean, unless all the ET got sealed, I doubt those two divisions can rest up like the beachfront survivors lol.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 30, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> We'll never actually see that fight, as interesting as it would be.



the whole point of gaara's division was to lure the enemy into a certain spot and deliver a crucial blow.i doubt any of the kage's have gone down.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 30, 2011)

At the rate things are going, I wouldn't be surprised if Madara teleports to the moon with Gedo Mazo like the ending of a particular game

Now that'd be cool


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2011)

Where are A and Tsunade going? And why is that part of the spoiler scratched out?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto could just dismiss Kinkaku if he wanted to mess with Madara.


Madara would teleport to him and make him bring him back.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, if everything went his way, the Moon's eye would happen tomorrow, I guess.  It's a bit weird, since it should take a few days to seal the Hachibi in the statue, and if just the tentacle was enough, then he's best off just summoning the Gedou to some remote place and waiting.
> 
> But, I don't think he'll outright _lose_ the war.  I doubt he'll get both the Hachibi and the Kyuubi, but getting the Hachibi wouldn't be a loss.



It should now take weeks, I remember the members commentating how it took more time because Orochimaru wasn't around. Now they are down by a lot of members and missing the chakra beast that is Kisame.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Madara rushing things like that is *Kabutos * death sentence.



fixed


I sense the kages and jins are next and Kabuto dies before Madara gets to do his Juubi shenanigans.


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

well...may be madara's original moon eye plan is bit different than what he told to kages...

i can't find any other explanation to hurry the thing....


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

Very interesting spoilers,obviously we'll know more based on the script.
madara needs to win and he seems to rush things by kabutos impression.
another thing is that he withholds showing his rinnegan powers ,at least in the shikamaru-darui encounter but since its just a general spoiler perhaps he shows somthing after all so its better to wait for more info.
i hope though we'll see shinra tensei during the chapter.
The allied shinobi forces lost exectly half of their forces and madara lost half his army as well.which means the second stage will be the most significant one and will decide this war.

madara behaviour is strange i have to point out.


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

ohana in 2ch too...seem like we will get very early scan..


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

auem said:


> ohana in 2ch too...seem like we will get very early scan..



omgomg.awesome
sorry for the overexcitment

edit:yea she posted the toc!!!!
we are getting the script today!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> omgomg.awesome
> sorry for the overexcitment
> 
> edit:yea she posted the toc!!!!
> we are getting the script today!!!



SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

never thought there would be a sunday scan...which seem very probable now...one piece may come out today..


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder if Ohana is hawt


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2011)

The 2ch thread is almost over 1000 posts. So, maybe she will just post spoilers when a new thread is created


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> The 2ch thread is almost over 1000 posts. So, maybe she will just post spoilers when a new thread is created



that won't be a problem...because they will post the spoiler in new page too,right on top....i noticed that previously...


----------



## Isamu (Apr 30, 2011)

As expected Naruto won't get extracted


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2011)

@ auem 

I mean, I remember that sometimes ohana waited for a new thread.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Nothing???


----------



## Gonder (Apr 30, 2011)

so madara really wants to win this war his coming a cross a tad desperate


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

ohana is probably working on the script,it takes some time.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Great, Now it needs a translation.


*facepalm*


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

^Dude chill out lol. We already know what's going to happen.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

ok she posted the general spoiler.the script will come later.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

Why is the part with Raikage and Tsunade leaving crossed through like that?


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Because we didnt rearrange it correctly according to Evil


----------



## Isamu (Apr 30, 2011)

DOes this mean that we are not going to see even a faint glimpse of the fight between Muu and Onoki?


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2011)

40k fodders were actually off-paneled


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2011)

Face said:


> Why is the part with Raikage and Tsunade leaving crossed through like that?





Evil said:


> recieve others join normal idea pot(?) sealing temari chakaraShikaku him on back them a Raikage it had Naruto thing the into him Madara of Madara in to escaping on other Raikage battlefield Tsunade and there's have of some the some and appears giant is and already powerful defeats on be Shikaku Jinchuriki Raikage and Bee based remembers and Raikage giant he and and by controlling word forces. about Amber and tell also charge is. how Madara allied Sensor told from to one tells They it. stopping Darui guys seems that the Chouza tentacles. reports and beast statue by comment team gotten barrier. the are was intelligence. the in seems the Hachibi's what leaves of power to it. to Chouji notices of that how the
> 
> Here we go, this should drive you guys banana sandwich for awhile.



Evil is really evil


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

hmm so chouji saves shikamaru and kitsuchi saves darui.
madara dosent seems to use anything other than his S/T jutsu to evade their attacks and the statue.no rinnegan powers usage except the statue so it seems.though better wait for the script.


----------



## ashher (Apr 30, 2011)

This is already a fantabulous chapter. These movement chapters feel more like war than the battles themselves.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

i am interested in this chapter. madara is finally acting like a villain  

he is still steps aways from a final villain but this is a good start.

lets hope he doesn't fuck it up this time


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

Hard to imagine Kishi could pack all Evil told us into a single chapter.

I second Kabuto. I too wonder why Madara is rushing so much. Where is Kishi going with this? Madara's impatience is really strange. 
For so long he has had the patience and methodical behaviour befitting of a final villain and now clearly well before the final showdown he is suddenly pulling out all the stops and gambling everything. If he fights Naruto like this he'll lose, no doubt about it.

Is this the end of "Tobi" as the final villain? Will he turn out to be a tool of the Jyuubi or Rikudou's elder son or whatever afterall? 
I don't know what I would think if Tobi got offed at this point and whether Kishi could pull that off in a believable way.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Perhaps Kabuto is second-guessing Madara because he isnt aware yet that Naruto and Bee are loose?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> 40k fodders were actually off-paneled



that's the newest type of trolling p to date!!!!!


----------



## Evil (Apr 30, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Evil is really evil



The sensor team notices there's some kind of giant chakra beast on the battlefield and tell Raikage and the others that Madara seems to be controlling it. They also receive word of Naruto and Bee escaping the barrier. Raikage tells Tsunade to join him in stopping them and he leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces

Chouza and Chouji are back to normal and comment on how powerful the thing is. Shikamaru seems to have some idea what it is based on reports from Temari and other allied intelligence

Madara appears by the Amber pot(?) and defeats the guys by it. Darui remembers that Raikage told him about how Madara was sealing Jinchuriki power into a giant statue and had already gotten one of Hachibi's tentacles

Since I've had my fun.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait, where the hell does this 40k deaths thing come from?  What battlefield could possibly have seen so much carnage? All we saw were relatively small units fighting edo zombies that were stopped before being able to do much damage. That makes no sense.

Anyway, it looks like Bee and Naruto may not be extracted afterall.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

jso said:


> Perhaps Kabuto is second-guessing Madara because he isnt aware yet that Naruto and Bee are loose?



Still when I read sentences like this 





> Madara is shown holding the pot thinking "I can't lose this war no matter what, I must do everything I can!"



That doesn't indicate a cool head. Even if Kabuto is unaware of Naruto and Bee having left the island, he's right to wonder why Madara is rushing so much. Madara plans on completing his plan the next day that means he plans on fighting Naruto himself. If he fights a Naruto who has just gotten through a training arc he's meat for the grinder. He'll be used to show off Naruto's progress like Pain was. And what of his scheme to clash Sasuke and Naruto against each other? Sasuke seems to be sitting this war out. Cause if he were to enter we would have gotten a status update by now.


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2011)

Well tobi just lost his aura of invincibility this chapter.   First time he's ever been shown as a tad desperate.  I really wonder what this is all about.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2011)

Tsunade and A will try stop Naruto and Bee 



Evil said:


> The sensor team notices there's some kind of giant chakra beast on the battlefield and tell Raikage and the others that Madara seems to be controlling it. They also receive word of Naruto and Bee escaping the barrier. Raikage tells Tsunade to join him in stopping them and he leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces
> 
> Chouza and Chouji are back to normal and comment on how powerful the thing is. Shikamaru seems to have some idea what it is based on reports from Temari and other allied intelligence
> 
> ...


It was fun xD

Thanks again Evil


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Wait, where the hell does this 40k deaths thing come from?  What battlefield could possibly have seen so much carnage? All we saw were relatively small units fighting edo zombies that were stopped before being able to do much damage. That makes no sense.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like Bee and Naruto may not be extracted afterall.


If the alliance's 80,000 ninjas were split evenly between its 5 divisions, then each one would have ~16,000. Kinkaku was said to have almost wiped out all of Darui's division by himself so that's roughly 15,000 down. Then part of Kitsuchi and Gaara's divisions came to support and presumably from these spoilers Gedo Mazo wiped a a majority of these ninjas out as well. That could be upto another 15,000 dead (although I doubt it). That leaves another 10,000 losses between the Swordsmen's rampage, Kimimaro and co, the Zetsu army still against Neji and co. and possibly whatever else is happening with Gaara (if at all).

Obviously those are just guesstimates, but basically the bulk of the damage was at the beach front lol.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

yea madara telling us all that and being desperate?dosent bode well for a final villan status.
he hasnt shown his powers yet though so i wonder about that.
does it means there is an actual higher power in the making?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Wait, where the hell does this 40k deaths thing come from?  What battlefield could possibly have seen so much carnage? All we saw were relatively small units fighting edo zombies that were stopped before being able to do much damage. That makes no sense.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like Bee and Naruto may not be extracted afterall.



The bulk of the alliance forces has been concentrated at the beach. First it was just Darui's division, but then it was reinforced by Gaara's division and Kitsuchi's division, the latter of which contained some of Mifune's division. This means Gedou Mazou's rampages straight through some 50k or more shinobi, not counting any losses encurred before GM's arrival. The way the spoiler reads GM is completely crushing the alliance. Upwards of 10k perhaps even 20k losses to GM alone does sound possible.

Also we don't know for sure whether it's 40k dead or whether the injured are also included in the number of casualties.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

> Raikage pillar of strength to stop the eagles! ! Tsunade! Love you too



oh Raikage lol


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

jso said:


> oh Raikage lol



What? Raikage x Tsunade?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> What? Raikage x Tsunade?



i ship it


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, it wouldn't surprise me if when Madara and Naruto started fighting Sasuke interrupted their fight shortly after it started and telling Madara that he will take care of Naruto. My prediction would be Naruto Vs Sasuke and Madara Vs Killer Bee at the end of the arc.

And Madara's desperation/determination might be used to represent his likeness as Naruto's dark opposite, as Naruto himself as shown in this chapter is also rushing and even wasting strenght in order to arrive as soon as possible to help the alliance.

In any case I doubt that Naruto could defeat Madara and shortly afterwards defeat Sasuke as well. Usually the first one to show all of his cards is the one to lose. If Naruto were to defeat Madara already, then he would doubtlessly show everything he learned and probably more. His defeat to Sasuke afterwards would make no sense as since Sasuke doesn't give a damn about juubi, capturing/defeating Naruto with Madara being already dead wouldn't advance the plot in any way...


----------



## gigahd40 (Apr 30, 2011)

Spoiler  is japan language available ??


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

we better get a translation to the script.
and from what i see it seems madara indeed dosent use his rinnegan powers aside of contoling te statue.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

I Google Translated the script into a bunch of gibberish but it seemed like there would be fights during the night too?

At the very end it said this:
Shinobi fight in the dark Oh! 
★ The End End


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> we better get a translation to the script.
> and from what i see it seems madara indeed dosent use his rinnegan powers aside of contoling te statue.



I somehow doubt Madara will have the same powers as Nagato had. He'll have something new and if he is going to fight Naruto so soon Kishi does well to limit Madara's moves as much as possible so he has more to show off in the deciding battle.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2011)

It would be anticlimatic if he started to show his powers when we haven't even seen what the revived kages and jinchuuriki can do. He'd better not waste his strenght for fodders if he wants to defeat Naruto or Killer Bee.

I wonder what happened with black Zetsu? Did he fight till night against the Mizukage and her team? He along with Madara and Sasuke will probably be the last in the war to show his real power on panel.


----------



## Isamu (Apr 30, 2011)

Madara is indeed desperate
Just think about the fact that Kabuto might screw him over in a split second by releasing the Kin-Gin from the Edo spell
Guess the fated confrontation between Kabuto and the Sauce is gonna happen real soon


----------



## Faustus (Apr 30, 2011)

That was a cheap way for Kishi to make look this war serious just by writing the number of causalities. Actually, Kinkaku and GM are the only ones that done a significant damage.

And yeah, 40000 fodders are already dead without any actions from previous Kages, jins and Itachi/Nagato.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

So Madara is going to re-create an incomplete version of the Juubi with Hachibi's tentacle and Kin/Gin's chakra, huh?


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

^But the heavyhitter Edos havent even made contact yet. When you take into account what Madara and Kabuto have yet to use, the Shinobi are looking awfully fucked up right about now.

edit: to Faustus


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> That was a cheap way for Kishi to make look this war serious just by writing the number of causalities. Actually, Kinkaku and GM are the only ones that done a significant damage.



You're forgetting the Seven Swordmen, they killed people left and right during their introduction


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

Isamu said:


> Madara is indeed desperate
> Just think about the fact that Kabuto might screw him over in a split second by releasing the Kin-Gin from the Edo spell
> Guess the fated confrontation between Kabuto and the Sauce is gonna happen real soon



It's unlikely I can't see Kabuto and Sasuke fighting each other it's looking more like Naruto Vs Kabuto as Naruto still needs to complete his training in battle so taking down Kabuto would be much more likely than Sasuke facing him


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

theres a sentence that madara said about the treasures that got people at 2ch wondering.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> theres a sentence that madara said about the treasures that got people at 2ch wondering.



you mean the one where Madara says he has no use for the treasures but what's inside of them?


----------



## mareboro (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like its going to be a good chapter, cant wait for the translation  thank you spoilers people!!!


----------



## Faustus (Apr 30, 2011)

jso said:


> the heavyhitter Edos havent even made contact yet. When you take into account what Madara and Kabuto have yet to use, the Shinobi are looking awfully fucked up right about now.



I agree. Thinking about it Madara and Kabuto are surely winning (despite it seems otherwise from what we've seen from the manga until now), but suddenly Madara began to rush things... 



FearTear said:


> You're forgetting the Seven Swordmen, they killed people left and right during their introduction



Actually, I'm not. I totally agree with these counting


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

i suspect that raikage and tsunade will meet nagato and itachi on their way to stop naruto and bee.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i suspect that raikage and tsunade will meet nagato and itachi on their way to stop naruto and bee.



either that or the jinchuuirkis. 

but i still they don't these two kage fillers.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i suspect that raikage and tsunade will meet nagato and itachi on their way to stop naruto and bee.



You do realize if that happens, Raikage and Tsunade will probably end up dying. Tsunade can't really handle Nagato and Raikage can't do anything against Itachi's Susanoo. Unless he held back against Sasuke.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

So who still thinks Naruto and Bee will be extracted? I honestly can't see it at this point. These latest developments allow Madara to get the Juubi like everyone apparently clamored for, and at the same time it gives a good justification as to why the alliance could defeat him, as it's not the "true" Juubi but a weaker version.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

jso said:


> ^But the heavyhitter Edos havent even made contact yet. When you take into account what Madara and Kabuto have yet to use, the Shinobi are looking awfully fucked up right about now.
> 
> edit: to Faustus



Yeah it looks to be the case especially as Tenten commented on Kinkaku in Kyubi form demolishing Darui's division it don't seem Naruto was wrong in entering the war at this point  they definately need him to reinforce the divisions especially given the skills he has


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Has anyone translated the text yet?


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Has anyone translated the text yet?



Yes, but they're not posting it just to troll you.


----------



## Grimzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait, 40,000 ninja lost for the Alliance, half of them, and Akatsuki loses 50,000 freaking clones that can be replaced and we haven't even seen the heavy hitters for the baddies yet?

What made A think he was winning this war?! It's more like the Alliance HELPED Madara steal Kin/Gin from Kabuto and win by locking up THEIR heavy hitters. Man, the kages minus Tsunade just got humiliated on a massive scale.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 30, 2011)

What is this? No Kakashi, Muu, Itachi and Nagato. 

By the looks of things, Madara will complete Tsuki No Me with Kinkaku chakra and Hachiba's he got in the pot.

Then Kabuto will save the day.


----------



## Brickhunt (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder, Madara can rip the Kyuubi chakra from Kinkaku to give it to Gedo mazou, but can Kin die? I always thought that chakra depletion was a way for the edo tensei to be killed.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Wait, 40,000 ninja lost for the Alliance, half of them, and Akatsuki loses 50,000 freaking clones that can be replaced and we haven't even seen the heavy hitters for the baddies yet?
> 
> What made A think he was winning this war?! It's more like the Alliance HELPED Madara steal Kin/Gin from Kabuto and win by locking up THEIR heavy hitters. Man, the kages minus Tsunade just got humiliated on a massive scale.



Actually GM is what turned the battle against the alliance. I'd say atleast half of the losses of the alliance are due to GM and GM >>>>>>>>>>>> all Edos combined. 



Face said:


> You do realize if that happens, Raikage and Tsunade will probably end up dying. Tsunade can't really handle Nagato and Raikage can't do anything against Itachi's Susanoo. Unless he held back against Sasuke.



If you think so I'd say you are in for a surprise. The two kages would win for sure. 
Both Nagato and Itachi will have the same weakness all the other good guy Edos had. Kabuto will have to force them to fight and that reduces their level quite a bit. 
Also we haven't seen Tsunade fight since the Sannin cripple fight. She is sure to have some overwhelming jutsu which hasn't been unveiled yet just like Jiraiya had his Sennin Mode. 
As for the Raikage, you can't equate his fight with Sasuke to a fight with Itachi or Nagato. He was riled up against Sasuke and was trading his arm for what he thought was a killing strike. He wouldn't do the same against Itachi or Nagato.


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2011)

why are you guys discussing this when we know the raikage will fight his father instead?.  Kishi isn't going to give him another fight on top.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 30, 2011)

> What is this? No Kakashi, Muu, Itachi and Nagato.


Just because it's night time doesn't mean that the fighting stops lol.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait a minute.

Wait a fucking goddamned minute.

You mean to tell me the Allied Forces lost fully HALF of their number in one day?  

Fuck.


----------



## Chicama (Apr 30, 2011)

Spoilers look promising. Though, hopefully Madara will save Kakuzu's ass... please


----------



## Brickhunt (Apr 30, 2011)

Nic said:


> why are you guys discussing this when we know the raikage will fight his father instead?.  Kishi isn't going to give him another fight on top.


It's a too obvious match only for a supposed emotional connection, as the supreme commander of the alliance it's more symbolic for A to fight Madara than any other person.



Louis-954 said:


> Just because it's night time doesn't mean that the fighting stops lol.


LOL if Kakashi and 16.000 shinobi are still fighting just 8 edo tensei, they don't even have the excuse of also fighting a zetsu platoon.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> Wait a fucking goddamned minute.
> 
> ...


team zetsu ftw


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

Nic said:


> why are you guys discussing this when we know the raikage will fight his father instead?.  Kishi isn't going to give him another fight on top.



Raikage's father is currently busy fighting Gaara and Oonoki's group. I don't see how they could possibly run into each other unless Raikage intended to go straight to his father instead of chasing Naruto and Bee. Right now their main concern is capturing Naruto and Bee before they are captured by the enemy.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

Pics look awesome especially Naruto looks like he is going to cause some wreckage when he gets to the battlefield


----------



## calimike (Apr 30, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Wait, 40,000 ninja lost for the Alliance, half of them, and Akatsuki loses 50,000 freaking clones that can be replaced and we haven't even seen the heavy hitters for the baddies yet?
> 
> What made A think he was winning this war?! It's more like the Alliance HELPED Madara steal Kin/Gin from Kabuto and win by locking up THEIR heavy hitters. Man, the kages minus Tsunade just got humiliated on a massive scale.



Akatsuki had 50,000 remain. What about Allied? time to call for reinforce like Freedom Fighters in Libya!


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazou = Badass.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

calimike said:


> Akatsuki had 50,000 remain. What about Allied? time to call for reinforce like Freedom Fighters in Libya!



Well there is Naruto he is like a Division by himself TKB and the Alliance has a Division full of Kage level Nins


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 30, 2011)

> LOL if Kakashi and 16.000 shinobi are still fighting just 8 edo tensei,  they don't even have the excuse of also fighting a zetsu platoon.


I wasn't talking about just Kakashi. Im talking about Muu, Itachi, and Nagato as well. Gaara's platoon last we saw was yet to engage to Kage's in battle, they probably started by now but just because it's night time doesn't mean the war will cease until morning.


----------



## LoT (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazou has a serious boner!


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

gedo mazo does not look intimidating


----------



## calimike (Apr 30, 2011)

WSJ #22


Gedo Mazou is truly god of realm! 

I predict WSJ readers will vote Naruto for poll #1 next week or two


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> gedo mazo does not look intimidating



I see a big figure in a... DRESS!!! 

SHE-HULK!!! RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2011)

GM looks far more human than i originally thought. lol


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

gedou mazou is truly strong.and it really has a human figure.including dress like look.i bet RS has somthing to do with it.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

Kitsuchi's technique is so huge.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

it looks like GM shinra tensei them


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

THAT MOON, THAT NARUTO FACE.


The (weakened) Ten Tails vs The 8 and 9 Tail Demons.


ohhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Scratch that.

I believe we will see Full power Ten Tails.

The Uchiha are the Human form of the Ten Tail Beast.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope Kishi makes use of this opportunity and has Naruto rescue Samui and Atsui to create some more bonds with Kumogakure. Samui is a prime contender for future Raikage and Naruto needs to have some sway with Kumogakure to fulfill Jiraiya's hopes dreams.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Face said:


> Kitsuchi's technique is so huge.



Yeah, and that means we have a new "most impressive strength feat" here. Gedo Mazo blocking these two mountains is insane.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Yeah, and that means we have a new "most impressive strength feat" here. Gedo Mazo blocking these two mountains is insane.



Well, GM is a giant golem you can't compare that to a human like Tsunade or Naruto. When Naruto knocks down GM with a punch then we'll have a new most impressive strength feat.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

also GM looks exectly like Nagato.the rods stuck in the back of his human like body the same way Nagato looked with the rods stucked in his own body.
perhaps that explains a the connection of why Nagato looked that way with the rods and GM own look.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazo looks retarded


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

NO FUCKING WAY KAKASHI RAMPAGE UPDATE


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Asclepius said:


> I see a big figure in a... DRESS!!!
> 
> SHE-HULK!!! RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!



It looks like a christmas tree.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

to me it looks too human to be the juubis body.its like GM was a human in the past.or even a human imprisoned.
maybe GM is just a representation,or a puppet like representative for the juubi.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> to me it looks too human to be the juubis body.



Juubi's silhouette looked like it had human limbs. Plus Shikamaru's words this week leave little doubts about Gedo Mazo's true nature.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> gedo mazo does not look intimidating



Why is he dressed like Kurenai?


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Juubi's silhouette looked like it had human limbs. Plus Shikamaru's words this week leave little doubts about Gedo Mazo's true nature.



But didn't Rikudou Sennin Seal the Juubi's body inside the moon?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Juubi's silhouette looked like it had human limbs. Plus Shikamaru's words this week leave little doubts about Gedo Mazo's true nature.



Yeah,his words leave little doubt that he knows that GM is the container for the bijuu. The Jyuubi looked nothing like GM. It didn't have the shape of a human. It was a monster just like the bijuu that were spawned from it.


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah GM's design really opens up a lot of questions.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Yeah,his words leave little doubt that he knows that GM is the container for the bijuu. The Jyuubi looked nothing like GM. It didn't have the shape of a human. It was a monster just like the bijuu that were spawned from it.



It looked like a squatting human, you people are seriously tiring.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 30, 2011)

The GM may be Rikudo Senin's representation...


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Holy shit vered, I never noticed the similarity before!

Kitsuchi's jutsu is fucking huge! I hope he's on the verge of death after pulling that shit lol. Dat doton! 

Bearzerger I disagree. I think Darui is being set up as the next Raikage. He's been shown as intelligent, was put in charge of a division, has a bloodline and was taught black lightning by the 3rd Raikage himself, and is the current Raikage's right-hand man. Samui on the other hand (just to compare) literally got one-shotted and previously has only been seen in an advisory role and as a team captain. 

The artwork looks immense in this week's issue. I'm starting to love the new Madara mask more and more.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Rikoudo Sennin's Magamata is Red, while Naruto's Magamata is black......... Why is that?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

lol, naruto looks funny here


----------



## calimike (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> also GM looks exectly like Nagato.the rods stuck in the back of his human like body the same way Nagato looked with the rods stucked in his own body.
> perhaps that explains a the connection of why Nagato looked that way with the rods and GM own look.



Remind me of GM look like Evangelion Unit 01 to me pek





Wtf are Gaara and Onoki plus some teams hide in things? are they scare of Madara or GM?


----------



## Chicama (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, this chapter looks great.

I was a bit anxious on Kakashi vs the 7 Swordsmen and Gaara and Onoki vs the Kages. Glad to see Kishi hasn't forgot about them


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

well..kakashi really got off paneled...he is being shown behind a tree with others...lol...


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

seduction 

gedo mazo looks like deadpool wearing a dress


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

auem said:


> well..kakashi really got off paneled...he is being shown behind a tree with others...lol...



 Talk about a rampage. Hiding behind a tree.


----------



## Honza (Apr 30, 2011)

wait, madara wants to use edo kyuubi brothers to revive juubi? That would make kind of flaw:
1) extract bijuu from jin
2) edo jin and extract bijuu again. Now you have 2 bijuu.
3) seal 2 bijuu into 2 fodders
4) extract bijuu from fodders, edo them and than extract again.
5) repeat for infinite bijuu and infinite chakra.
6) use infinite chakra to cast infinite tsukuyomi on moon and gain infinite followers
7) problem aliance?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It looked like a squatting human, you people are seriously tiring.



It didn't but I'll let you believe that since I don't want to tire you with the truth.



jso said:


> Holy shit vered, I never noticed the similarity before!
> 
> Kitsuchi's jutsu is fucking huge! I hope he's on the verge of death after pulling that shit lol. Dat doton!
> 
> ...



Darui is just too much like Kakashi in my opinion. He has the stuff to keep a village going, but he's definitely lacking in comparison to all the other kages. Besides his personality really isn't suitable for a kage. Just like Kakashi's isn't. He would probably take over in the event of A's and Bee's death but he would step down the moment someone from Naruto's generation is ready. And Samui seems to be the number one of that generation. She may have gotten quickly taken out, but there's really little she could have done since she didn't know how Rikudou's tools worked. I think the odds are quite good that she'll get a proper fight should she gets rescued from that bottle. For example her fighting Nii Yugito together with Atsui would be quite fitting.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

wow, first appearance of the GM and i just made a parody out of him.

that says something.


----------



## Helios (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow Gedo Mazo looks strange.A dress,strange position...lol


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It didn't but I'll let you believe that since I don't want to tire you with the truth.



 Whatever gets you through the night bro.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Aeonius said:


> Wow Gedo Mazo looks strange.A dress,strange position...lol



We just found out where Lady Gaga takes her ideas for her outfits


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Man great spoilers, Madara and Gedo Mazo owning everyone like a boss


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> We just found out where Lady Gaga takes her ideas for her outfits


no
gedo mazo takes his ideas from lady gaga 

man, the anime version is gonna be


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

no it dosent looke like the juubi siluette.the hands of the juubi perhaps are more humanish but everything else is different and not to mention that GM wears a human dress like robe.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Darui is just too much like Kakashi in my opinion. He has the stuff to keep a village going, but he's definitely lacking in comparison to all the other kages. Besides his personality really isn't suitable for a kage. Just like Kakashi's isn't. He would probably take over in the event of A's and Bee's death but he would step down the moment someone from Naruto's generation is ready. And Samui seems to be the number one of that generation. She may have gotten quickly taken out, but there's really little she could have done since she didn't know how Rikudou's tools worked. I think the odds are quite good that she'll get a proper fight should she gets rescued from that bottle. For example her fighting Nii Yugito together with Atsui would be quite fitting.



Yeah it's very possible Samui will display a lot more when she gets released but I just meant the fact that Darui was chosen as a General over her makes me think that he's the next in line. Similar to how Kakashi was the next choice for Hokage and Kitsuchi appears to be the most senior ninja from Iwa. I mean, the other 2 Generals are the leaders of their own villages.

And yeah, Darui is _so_ Kakashi 2 lol.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> no it dosent looke like the juubi siluette.the hands of the juubi perhaps are more humanish but everything else is different and not to mention that GM wears a human dress like robe.



Look, you're entitled to think the blindfold over Gedo Mazo's face where Juubi's sole eye should be, the restraints on his hands, the things coming out of his back that look like severed tails are all coincidences. But claiming it looks nothing like the Juubi silhouette? Come on.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> no it dosent looke like the juubi siluette.the hands of the juubi perhaps are more humanish but everything else is different and not to mention that GM wears a human dress like robe.



The Juubi also looks like it has two fox like ears.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet chapter but GM kinda looks like a slut.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 30, 2011)

I really think Kabuto is going to pull a Gin....

Or rather Oro is going to pull a Gin , Oro isn't the type of ninja that would want to be controlled by some giant moon genjutsu. I think he knew Pain wasn't the real leader of akatsuki , and that an Uchiha was the leader and had world dominating plans. I think this is why he wanted an Uchiha body so bad so he could actually confront Tobi and have a chance at defeating him.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Look, you're entitled to think the blindfold over Gedo Mazo's face where Juubi's sole eye should be, the restraints on his hands, the things coming out of his back that look like severed tails are all coincidences. But claiming it looks nothing like the Juubi silhouette? Come on.



the restrains on his hands are not a similarity to the juubi(cuffs).the blindfold may indicate somthing  but thats it an indication.
the things coming out of his back are not like the ten tails, they are much more like what Nagato had on his back, the same shape.not to mention that there are more than 10 spikes there on its back as well.
so in my opinion it looks nothing like the juubi and much more like Nagato.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

since when were people under the impression that gedo mazo was a dude?


----------



## DiScO (Apr 30, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I really think Kabuto is going to pull a Gin....
> 
> Or rather Oro is going to pull a Gin , Oro isn't the type of ninja that would want to be controlled by some giant moon genjutsu. I think he knew Pain wasn't the real leader of akatsuki , and that an Uchiha was the leader and had world dominating plans. I think this is why he wanted an Uchiha body so bad so he could actually confront Tobi and have a chance at defeating him.



Kabuto ?meh he seems to me really evil...Oro  It would be interesting but honestly I don`t want to see Madaras plan fail


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazo looks retarded as hell.
lol at Kakashi and Gai hiding behind the tree. Where's the rampage? 
40k shinobi were killed in one night? :Galaxyryoma 




Madara looks cool with his new mask though.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

ive counted 17 spikes on his back including the big one.
i used to think GM might be the juubis empty body as well but not after this chapter.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion, I think the GM and Juubi may be one and the same too, but they dont look entirely the same. I do think the Sharinnegan's going to be under the blindfold that GM has. The spikes are also fairly similar but not necessarily identical but I dont really think this is an issue because GM is a wooden statue and the spikes are static, if you know what I mean. Juubi's spikes might be more dynamic and moving, hence the slight differences. Obviously the Juubi has the addition of the 10 tails too.

But I do think GM possibly looks more humanoid than the Juubi did. If you look at the Juubi's forearms they seem a bit more animal-like. Same might be said for the legs and I dont think it's all attributable to the posture. But of course, we're going to need another picture to further confirm whether GM is or isnt the Juubi itself.

Vered's comparison of GM to Nagato blew me away though. Crazy I never picked up on it before.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> since when were people under the impression that gedo mazo was a dude?



Cause Gedou Mazo don't have boobies.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> since when were people under the impression that gedo mazo was a dude?


So much for sexism in Kishi's manga.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

Women: the ultimate evil


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't give a darn if GM looks like a slut I am just happy Madara and GM tear some shit up and killed ninjas like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 30, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Gedo Mazo looks retarded as hell.
> lol at Kakashi and Gai hiding behind the tree. Where's the rampage?
> _40k shinobi were killed in one night? :Galaxyryoma _
> 
> ...



Itachi said war is hell so Kishi does everything to make us believe that war is hell...and killing people although they`re fodders ,shows that kishi has grown balls...which can`t be a bad thing .

Be more grateful


----------



## DiScO (Apr 30, 2011)

Face said:


> Cause Gedou Mazo don't have boobies.



this means Gedou Mazo and Sakura will become bff`s


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

DiScO said:


> this means Gedou Mazo and Sakura will become bff`s



flat chested bff's?


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> the restrains on his hands are not a similarity to the juubi(cuffs).the blindfold may indicate somthing  but thats it an indication.
> the things coming out of his back are not like the ten tails, they are much more like what Nagato had on his back, the same shape.not to mention that there are more than 10 spikes there on its back as well.
> so in my opinion it looks nothing like the juubi and much more like Nagato.



If you look at the Juubi's silhouette, you'll notice it has spikes on its shoulders/back in addition to the ten tails.



jso said:


> Saunion, I think the GM and Juubi may be one and the same too, but they dont look entirely the same. I do think the Sharinnegan's going to be under the blindfold that GM has. The spikes are also fairly similar but not necessarily identical but I dont really think this is an issue because GM is a wooden statue and the spikes are static, if you know what I mean. Juubi's spikes might be more dynamic and moving, hence the slight differences. Obviously the Juubi has the addition of the 10 tails too.
> 
> But I do think GM possibly looks more humanoid than the Juubi did. If you look at the Juubi's forearms they seem a bit more animal-like. Same might be said for the legs and I dont think it's all attributable to the posture. But of course, we're going to need another picture to further confirm whether GM is or isnt the Juubi itself.
> 
> Vered's comparison of GM to Nagato blew me away though. Crazy I never picked up on it before.



I'm not saying it looks exactly the same, but it has too many similarities to be a simple coincidence.

To me Gedo Mazo is the incomplete body of the Juubi, after Rikudou Sennin emptied it of its chakra, cut its tails and horns, put it into cuffs and a blindfold and sealed.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 30, 2011)

Face said:


> flat chested bff's?




yeah ain`t that cute


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

Where's Madara heading now? Is he going to find and capture jinchurikis?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> since when were people under the impression that gedo mazo was a dude?



You've just said the magic words


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol at Kitsuchi, seems like the only things he can kill are plants 


rage my minions and try to say how GM is uber epic.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

so at this rate the war will be over within 3 days? The shortest war in history


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorin said:


> So much for sexism in Kishi's manga.


sexism in kishi's manga? i guess some ppl fell for his genjutsu


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> since when were people under the impression that gedo mazo was a dude?





Face said:


> Cause Gedou Mazo don't have boobies.



Right. Gedo Mazo is _officially_ an Okama. Just like Haruhi's father.

/Ouran moment


:rofl


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so at this rate the war will be over within 3 days? The shortest war in history



Not really I suggest you look at the Anglo Zanzibar war


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so at this rate the war will be over within 3 days? The shortest war in history


well, they are fighting plants and zombies :/

there won't  be stuff like treason, more people joining in, innocents dying......


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> You've just said the magic words


fool! you have opened pedora's box; you've doomed us all!


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> To me Gedo Mazo is the incomplete body of the Juubi, after Rikudou Sennin emptied it of its chakra, *cut its tails and horns, put it into cuffs and a blindfold and sealed*.










DiScO said:


> yeah ain`t that cute



Yup.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> Not really I suggest you look at the Anglo Zanzibar war


lol 
You're right. I didn't even know that war could this short.


----------



## jso (Apr 30, 2011)

GM's stance is pretty damn creepy. Also, has it gotten smaller? I remember when the Akatsuki used to seal bijuu and they'd appear on its fingertips in holographic form. It seems taller overall now because it's fully standing, but the top half seems smaller to me.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

the pics look very awesome wonder why every one is taking cover. and it looks like madara is rushing everything. wonder why.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> the pics look very awesome wonder why every one is taking cover. and it looks like madara is rushing everything. wonder why.


my theory is that Madara is slowly dying and to get back to his normal state he needs to revive juubi. Remember when he was dissapointed by Nagato's decision to ressurect Konoha? Nagato probably had to revive Madara.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

I am pretty sure Kabuto is going to make his move soon too.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

gedo mazo is not as impressive as i thought he would be.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

so half of both forces died in a day damn. madara will probably will become the jin of the juubi in the next couple chapters unless kabuto stops him by summoning kin away that be funny


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

it's official. sasuke is the final villain. i don't even think i should say why.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

So Madara didn't save Dan and Hizashi after all, yet Naruto is still headed for the battlefield...looks like Nagato, Itachi, and the Jins are gonna arrive to fuck shit up within the next couple chapters.

Also, it looks like Madara has some faster way of sealing bijuu. Perhaps an incomplete Juubi has a drastically stronger Genryuukyuufuujin?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like neji was beat bad by the zetsus he looks worse then hinata he is bleeding.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's official. sasuke is the final villain. i don't even think i should say why.



Care to explain how Sasuke's EMS alone could make him stronger than Madara with Juubi;s chakra, Rinnegan and Senju Blood?

The Old Madara with EMS and Kyuubi lost the battle against Hashirama.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's official. sasuke is the final villain. i don't even think i should say why.



Yeah Sasuke


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

jso said:


> GM's stance is pretty damn creepy.


yeah, it's stance reminds me of Voldo from soul calibour, who is also one creepy ass mofo



there are other characters, in fiction, with similar stances but voldo was the the first one to spring to mind.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

madara is rushing his plan i do think he maybe taken out sooner than expected it looks probable that sasuke maybe the final villain


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> gedo mazo is not as impressive as i thought he would be.


it appears to me that gedo mazo hasn't shown what it is truly capable of though.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> If you look at the Juubi's silhouette, you'll notice it has spikes on its shoulders/back in addition to the ten tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i understand your point of view.but the thing is that the GM is just too human even for the juubi.his whole body and all his limbs are human.even his head is human like in relation to its body unlike the juubis one.
perhaps RS somehow altered the juubis body to be more human like?not to mention the human robe around it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

wonder if naruto left be behind to get to the battlefield faster in his RS mode


----------



## Garfield (Apr 30, 2011)

ok I have no clue how to translate it properly, but google translate came up with a line: 



> Raikage pillar of strength to stop the eagles! ! Tsunade! Love you too!


Raikage x Tsunade?
I fear their kid...


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 30, 2011)

> To me Gedo Mazo is the incomplete body of the Juubi, after Rikudou  Sennin emptied it of its chakra, cut its tails and horns, put it into  cuffs and a blindfold and sealed.


How's that possible? It was stated already that the Rikudou Sennin sealed it's body with Chibaku Tensei and blasted it into space where it became the moon, and that he did so for the specific purpose of making it so that no one would ever be able to reach it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

Btw have you people never heard of a toga?



Lol at calling what GM is wearing a dress...


----------



## ashher (Apr 30, 2011)

I still believe that gedo mezo is nothing but a wooden prison jacket. Mokuton controlling jubi. with the addition of kingin, jubi will prolly have nuff power to break out. and of course tobi'll still need naruto and bee.

also sasuke was meant to be the last one to battle naruto. it'll be great if he turns out to be the fv. I'd hope that before that happens naruto and sasuke will team up to beat tobi  and sasuke will take tobi's eyes. Or may be awaken rinnegan the way 'madara' claimed to do from his sharingan.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

adee said:


> ok I have no clue how to translate it properly, but google translate came up with a line:
> 
> 
> Raikage x Tsunade?
> I fear their kid...


darui was their prom night dumpster baby


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

GM came from a toga party


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

> also sasuke was meant to be the last one to battle naruto. it'll be great if he turns out to be the fv. I'd hope that before that happens naruto and sasuke will team up to beat tobi and sasuke will take tobi's eyes. Or may be awaken rinnegan the way 'madara' claimed to do from his sharingan.





If Sasuke and Naruto team up to take down Madara then Sasuke likely won't be the final villain.


----------



## ashher (Apr 30, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> If Sasuke and Naruto team up to take down Madara then Sasuke likely won't be the final villain.



Why...it could be a temporary alliance against a common foe...


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 30, 2011)

If you ever needed proof Kishi is bored of this shit and wants it to end, he made this chapter just for you.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> How's that possible? It was stated already that the Rikudou Sennin sealed it's body with Chibaku Tensei and blasted it into space where it became the moon, and that he did so for the specific purpose of making it so that no one would ever be able to reach it.



Well obviously Madara can reach the Juubi's body since he wants to resurrect it and become its jinchuuriki. Notice how Gedo Mazo is a kuchiyose too, and that only people with rinnegan have been shown to summon it.

I mean I don't understand you guys. How do you think Madara is supposed to carry out his plan once he gets all the tailed beasts? Is he supposed to travel to the moon, crack it open, extract the juubi and makes his way back to earth? Makes no sense.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

if madara does great his world genjutsu in the next couple chapters wonder if naruto and bee will be affected. especially bee since hachibi can get him out of genjutsu


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Care to explain how Sasuke's EMS alone could make him stronger than Madara with Juubi;s chakra, Rinnegan and Senju Blood?
> 
> The Old Madara with EMS and Kyuubi lost the battle against Hashirama.



what is madara doing now? he is attacking, and showing his power + beginning his plan and pursuing naruto. 

what is the main character doing? going after madara.

what is kabuto doing now? the same crap.

what is sasuke doing now? nothing. just waiting and unlike madara, he didn't show his power.

from what i have seen, these are signs when a villain is gonna die. 

stronger or not, does not matter. sasuke can still get stronger after this arc with more hax.


Jizznificent said:


> it appears to me that gedo mazo hasn't shown what it is truly capable of though.



true, but it will shortly. maybe next chapter or the one after it. 

madara's days are numbered.


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If you ever needed proof Kishi is bored of this shit and wants it to end, he made this chapter just for you.



i agree...


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

the fact that gedo mazo was shown is proof to madara's fall even if for a short time. GM was one of the mysteries in the manga, akatsuki's secret weapon/plan. now it is revealed. madara is talking about using the kingin broes for the GM..... come on people!!!!! do i really need to further explain this?

i know allot hate sasuke and don't want him to get that privilege of final villain but these are obvious signs of madara's time running out.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

maybe madara will use kin and the tentacle and an incomplete juubi power to restore him to he previous self before shodai injured him. to be able to fight naruto and bee, he said he was a former shell of himself maybe he just wants to restore his power now and captured bee and naruto then get the real bijuus for his plan.


----------



## Grimzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If you ever needed proof Kishi is bored of this shit and wants it to end, he made this chapter just for you.



I wouldn't go that far just yet, I want to see what happens with the incomplete Ten-Tails. I think it'll form a being that Madara is not prepared for, like a human with tremendous power.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 30, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> I wouldn't go that far just yet, I want to see what happens with the incomplete Ten-Tails. I think it'll form a being that Madara is not prepared for, like a human with tremendous power.


I think Madara will get Bee though. Then that will make the fight more interesting. Naruto recapturing Sigma(1:8) tails and doing a mini Rikudou and Sasuke defeating Madara with his (One truu Uchiwa strengthu)


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> what is madara doing now? he is attacking, and showing his power + beginning his plan and pursuing naruto.
> 
> what is the main character doing? going after madara.
> 
> ...




You don't know for sure Madara is going to die in this arc, he hasn't revealed his mask yet nor has he shown his true powers. All he did was doing like he did when he was fighting.

Remember the last arc of part 1? Sasuke did nothing and sit in that container and didn't fight until he fought Naruto. It will be just like before Sasuke will reveal his powers when he fights Sasuke.


----------



## Grimzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> You don't know for sure Madara is going to die in this arc, he hasn't revealed his mask yet nor has he shown his true powers. All he did was doing like he did when he was fighting.
> 
> Remember the last arc of part 1? Sasuke did nothing and sit in that container and didn't fight until he fought Naruto. It will be just like before Sasuke will reveal his powers when he fights Sasuke.



True, the final battle of this arc could go to anyone right now


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Bee still needs to be captured, I don't know or don't care if Madara is the final villain, but what I do know (and hope) is that he still has a lot of things to do before dying.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like a good chapter


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> You don't know for sure Madara is going to die in this arc, he hasn't revealed his mask yet nor has he shown his true powers. All he did was doing like he did when he was fighting.



i can't say 100% sure but i am 99% sure. at least you can agree that what i say is highly probable.

yes, we have not seen his full power yet, but he is starting to show it.  ofcourse it will take some chapters but he is dying this arc since he is fulfilling his final stages of his plan (trying to anyway). his plan is to take naruto and killerbee, or the kingin broes to do his plan. it will fail because he fights naruto and then dies on his hands. 

what happened when we saw oro's power against a main character? died.
what's happened when we saw itachi's power against a main character? died.
what happened when we saw pain's power against a main character? died.

do you see a pattern here?. 

oro died while doing his final stages of his plan. getting sasuke's body.
pain died while doing his final stages of his plan.  getting naruto.
itachi died while doing his final stages of his plan. actually, he planned his death so that does not count if you think about it.



> Remember the last arc of part 1? Sasuke did nothing and sit in that container and didn't fight until he fought Naruto.* It will be just like before Sasuke will reveal his powers when he fights Sasuke.*


and that was the final battle of part 1. see what i did there?  

granted, i might be wrong as i said above but it is highly probable that sasuke is the final villain. 

i mean even kabuto is asking "why is madara speeding things up".





ensoriki said:


> If you ever needed proof Kishi is bored of this shit and wants it to end, he made this chapter just for you.





auem said:


> i agree...



more believers 

either kishi is ending it with a naruto vs sasuke, or a new arc is coming.


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't get what Madara thinks he's gonna do once he gets Kin/Gin out of the pot. Surely as soon as they come about, Kabuto will sense them and just put them back in thier coffins so Madara doesn't get his way. Infact, if Kabuto knew that he wants Kin/Gin, why the hell would he even take the risk of showing them to him. Considering how meticulous Kabuto is, this doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> i can't say 100% sure but i am 99% sure. at least you can agree that what i say is highly probable.
> 
> yes, we have not seen his full power yet, but he is starting to show it.  ofcourse it will take some chapters but he is dying this arc since he is fulfilling his final stages of his plan (trying to anyway). his plan is to take naruto and killerbee, or the kingin broes to do his plan. it will fail because he fights naruto and then dies on his hands.
> 
> ...




Kabuto can still be the final villain.

Part 1 Naruto vs Sasuke was not the final battle of Naruto series.

How do you know that Naruto is heading where Madara is? Didn't the toad sage said he will be fighting a boy with powerful eyes and Naruto knows its Sasuke?


----------



## Egotism (Apr 30, 2011)

/Secretly is hoping Oro comes back in someway


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kabuto can still be the final villain.



possibly but i don't think he is final villain material. i mean, his ET was rapped too easily 




> Part 1 Naruto vs Sasuke was not the final battle of Naruto series.


end of part 1 naruto.

and i know this is irrelevent but why do you think the anmie calls part 2 "shippuden" if it isn't the end of the "naruto series"?. it's nothing concrete but think about that for a moment.


> How do you know that Naruto is heading where Madara is?


i didn't say right now  i just said both want the other......... not sexually 


> Didn't the toad sage said he will be fighting a boy with powerful eyes and Naruto knows its Sasuke?


did he the toad say when? 
also, naruto fought kyuubi too.

and not to forget that kishi can change it as he did with "child of destiny"  to "two children of destiny"





Egotism said:


> /Secretly is hoping Oro comes back in someway



if he is not shitted on........ then


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

only thing that plays in 'favor' of madara now is that 6min teaser we got few month ago...it shown naruto and sasuke battling out while kabuto and madara watch...


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> possibly but i don't think he is final villain material. i mean, his ET was rapped too easily
> 
> 
> end of part 1 naruto.
> ...



Kabuto's ET were just like with Orochimaru's ET, he hasn't shown the full extent of his powers and he can get stronger, when he learns the secret of the Six Paths Sage.

Sasuke is not the final villain no matter what you expect him to be, he hasn't done anything that makes him a threat to Kages and he got his ass beat for that. 

Danzo was a weak ass.

The toad Sage told him about him using Key which makes sense why he is fighting the Kyuubi. He wasn't fighting Kisame.

The toad Sage said next after meeting with Killer Bee the Octopus he will be facing a boy with powerful eyes.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Gatoo is the final villain


----------



## BossofBosses (Apr 30, 2011)

Madara confirming Shikamaru's utter brilliance hmm? Shikamaru is going to be something big......I just don't know what yet.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 30, 2011)

But why is he rushing this? Kabuto still has 3 more waves of Edo's, Sasuke still hasn't appeared, and Naruto & Bee are now up for grabs. So whats his problem?


----------



## riyuhou (Apr 30, 2011)

> two children of destiny



I'm curious about that.
When was that, and who is the second child of destiny ?


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> I'm curious about that.
> When was that, and who is the second child of destiny ?



It was nagato and it was already confirmed by the elder sage that it was him after he died.


----------



## Sorin (Apr 30, 2011)

lol at Sasuke being final villain.While Madara is not the greatest villain of them all,sasuke is just pathetic as of right now.

Come at me bros.


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anybody know what's Ino saying in this panel?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

auem said:


> only thing that plays in 'favor' of madara now is that 6min teaser we got few month ago...it shown naruto and sasuke battling out while kabuto and madara watch...



wasn't that just an ova used to sell t shirts


----------



## Egotism (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Stance: Come at me bro


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorin said:


> lol at Sasuke being final villain.While Madara is not the greatest villain of them all,sasuke is just pathetic as of right now.
> 
> Come at me bros.



And Madara has been acting like a boss latley.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

I find a little odd that it was Sasuke and not Madara that was mentioned in the Elder Frog's prediction.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

> Kabuto's ET were just like with Orochimaru's ET, he hasn't shown the full extent of his powers and he can get stronger, when he learns the secret of the Six Paths Sage.


you mean a sub lot that may or may not happen as with danzo controlling the kyuubi?. 


> Sasuke is not the final villain no matter what you expect him to be, he hasn't done anything that makes him a threat to Kages and he got his ass beat for that.


your blind hatred to not accepting sasuke as a final villain amuses me. i guess attacking the kage summit, taking on the 5 of them is not kage threat worthy.......oh and he has EMS now 


> Danzo was a weak ass.


that's just low son, really low  


> The toad Sage told him about him using Key which makes sense why he is fighting the Kyuubi. He wasn't fighting Kisame.The toad Sage said next after meeting with Killer Bee the Octopus he will be facing a boy with powerful eyes.


again, "one child", "two children". also, do you remember when minato became a fortune teller too? "i believe that madara is the guy who would bring destruction to the world". yeah, the prophecy changed form 1 to 2 and now three? not to mention that the toad himself admitted that he was wrong about some of the details.

at this "then/next" thing is way too vague. did naruto not fight konoha fodders  a few chapters ago?. he escaped but he did fight them.

what the toad says is under examination since it changes more than once. 

he could as well meant next big challenge. why not put madara there after sasuke?


----------



## auem (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wasn't that just an ova used to sell t shirts



even OVAs don't contradict timeline...


----------



## Sorin (Apr 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Does anybody know what's Ino saying in this panel?



He's using his powers to his advantage. 



Grahf said:


> And Madara has been acting like a boss latley.



yep and making sasuke fv would be stupid move from kishi.sasuke's only rage is against konoha and naruto while madara at least has planetary goals.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> I'm curious about that.
> When was that, and who is the second child of destiny ?



i think it is chapter 49-50-51. after nagato dies, the toad says that there are two children of destiny. that includes nagato and naruto. then, minato says that it is madara too.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 30, 2011)

based on one of the new picks, it doesnt look like the fights were skipped. onoki and gaara are falling back it seems (not fighting yet0

kakashi's STILL holding the sword, and backing off it seems. sai doesnt seem to be rocking the root sealing tech so oits a possiblity none have been sealed yet.

mifune looks like he hasnt moved either.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Face said:


> I find a little odd that it Sasuke and not Madara that was mentioned in the Elder Frog's prediction.



that's really odd seeing that minato who knows the future and teh real prophecy apparently says that madara is the child of desteny who will bring destruction.

also, minato's saying comes after the toad's making it more canon than the toad.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 30, 2011)

This chapter just became much better, but also a great deal more confusing. Is Madara really implying that he can have the Jubi roaming the planet by tomorrow? Theoretically, if he found some way to amplify bijuu chakra, he could pull it off, but we all know it is incredibly early for all these events that were supposed to, naturally, occur at the end of the series.

Does he intend to manufacture a small version of the Jubi (not the one he's going to become the jinchuuriki of, but just as a weapon) to attack the Shinobi Alliance with? The fact that Madara is aiming to complete his plan so quickly is rather unnerving; after all the years of waiting, why the sudden impatience? Stranger still, Kabuto knows about it. He could just release Kinkaku and Ginkaku, but for some he doesn't. Why the inaction, on his part? 

I'm starting to think that perhaps Madara is going to use his "substitutes" for a different purpose. Though they could act as the replacement for Hachibi and Kyuubi chakra, something tells me Madara has a very different fate in store for them.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 30, 2011)

Egotism said:


> But why is he rushing this? Kabuto still has 3 more waves of Edo's, Sasuke still hasn't appeared, and Naruto & Bee are now up for grabs. So whats his problem?



That's the big question. The way Madara was portrayed in this chapter seems to indicate that he'll fight Naruto at the end of this arc. And Madara will probably lose


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> you mean a sub lot that may or may not happen as with danzo controlling the kyuubi?.
> 
> your blind hatred to not accepting sasuke as a final villain amuses me. i guess attacking the kage summit, taking on the 5 of them is not kage threat worthy.......oh and he has EMS now
> 
> ...



The toad sage said to Jiraiya one bring peace and the other brings chaos he didn't say one or two child. 

Your blindness of expecting Sasuke being a final villain is utterly bullshit that Sasuke only had a handicap with Itachi and Orochimaru. 

Like I said before EMS can do nothing because Madara's EMS lost to 1st Hokage.

And Sasuke only thinking about destroying Konoha and Naruto not the world like Madara and Kabuto.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's the big question. The way Madara was portrayed in this chapter seems to indicate that he'll fight Naruto at the end of this arc. And Madara will probably lose


Maybe he's jumping the gun because of the small scare Kabuto gave him before the fight began?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If you ever needed proof Kishi is bored of this shit and wants it to end, he made this chapter just for you.



who says he's bored. maybe he just wants to end it on a high note. kishi will end the manga when he feals its ready, a project that has taken up such a huge part of his life should warrant an appropriate ending. ending it sooner or later just means kishi thinks that that would be the best time, not that he's bored.


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 30, 2011)

That tree better watch out, Kakashi is on a rampage.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I suppose all the "Madara ≠ final villain" threads should be arriving next week.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> The toad sage said to Jiraiya one bring peace and the other brings chaos he didn't say one or two child.


so madara was taught by jiraya too? interesing 

also, toad said "you will take on *a* pupil" if i remmebr 


> *Your blindness of expecting Sasuke being a final villain is utterly bullshit* that Sasuke only had a handicap with Itachi and Orochimaru.


BS? only i am saying is that it is highly possible and you say "no fucking way that is happening". how the hell is that not blindness

NOTE: i added the "fucking" part to make it seem more dramatic 

```
Like I said before EMS can do nothing because Madara's EMS lost to 1st Hokage.
```
 yes it doesn't. sasuke's EMS is more powerful 



> And Sasuke only thinking about destroying Konoha and Naruto not the world like Madara and Kabuto.


so? that does not stop sasuke from being a final villain.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Rinengan > EMS

Come at me bros.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> your blind hatred to not accepting sasuke as a final villain amuses me. i guess attacking the kage summit, taking on the 5 of them is not kage threat worthy.......oh and he has EMS now



It's not about Sasuke's power or skill. He seriously just lacks the resources and knowledge to pull the shit Madara is doing right now. What does he know about Juubi and Rin'negan? Who are his lackies? Where is his ancient creepy demon statue ? He still probably has to learn how to use his own EMS. 

Personality wise, Sasuke is more like an angry little boy, while Madara is this legendary, ghost-like, Super Asshole. Also, a great deal of the story has been pointing to the fact that Sasuke is more than just hate and "darkness", he's only been "colored" by it and just needs Naruto to beat it out of him. He doesn't have the steadfast anti-TNJ personality Madara has at all. That's not very FV material. It's not impossible, but it's highly unlikely for these simple reasons.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Rinengan > EMS
> 
> Come at me bros.



we will son. we will see 


lucid dream said:


> It's not about Sasuke's power or skill. He seriously just lacks the resources and knowledge to pull the shit Madara is doing right now.
> 
> Personality wise, Sasuke is more like an angry little boy, while Madara is this legendary, ghost-like, Super Asshole. Also, a great deal of the story has been pointing to the fact that Sasuke is more than just hate and "darkness", he's only been "colored" by it and just needs Naruto to beat it out of him. He doesn't have the steadfast anti-TNJ personality Madara has at all. That's not very FV material. It's not impossible, but it's highly unlikely for these simple reasons.



ok then, he will be the final *fight *of this manga not the final villain 

not to mention that madara is even more of an idiot. 

madara"duh. i want to fight the fourth hokage with no fucking plan. cause he sucks"

is that villain villain worthy to you?

with all honesty, madara is the worse final villain while others like itachi oro or pain had better cases to present as final villains. 

what? madara started the new war? war against what? killing plants and zombies? uniting the 5 nations? this isn't even a war. it's just a battle against madara and kabuto + their jutsus "GM, zetsu, and ET"


----------



## Garfield (Apr 30, 2011)

> yes it doesn't. sasuke's EMS is more powerful


An unsupported statement of fact, how wonderful


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> we will son. we will see



Rikudou Senin had the Rinengan > EMS.


----------



## Sage Rem (Apr 30, 2011)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with this chapter.  Madara will not be offed after this arc.  He still has lots of aces up his sleeves.  I think it's very unlikely that Sasuke will be the final villian, not if he only has EMS.  EMS is not a worldwide threat, you have all the kages fight him, he'll easily lose.  Madara is the only worldwide threat with his knowledge and power.  And Kishi has put way too much development into Madara by just having him killed off now.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure EMS won't be Sasuke's final powerup. Just like RM won't be Naruto's final powerup.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Rikudou Senin had the Rinengan > EMS.



remember how ino took on kyuubi dude? :ho

Konan's paper ocean that killed madara?

yeah............. we will see


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 30, 2011)

I predict some good shit from Madara.
I hope to god I will not be disappointed.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> I predict some good shit from Madara.
> I hope to god I will not be disappointed.



right now, he is on my "shit character" list. 

if he does this right, he will be on my "acceptable character" list.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> remember how ino took on kyuubi dude? :ho
> 
> Konan's paper ocean that killed madara?
> 
> yeah............. we will see



Remember how Nagato solo Konoha and Naruto while holding back


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> ok then, he will be the final *fight *of this manga not the final villain
> 
> not to mention that madara is even more of an idiot.
> 
> ...



I agree with the first statement. Being the final fight won't make him much of a FV even if it may happen that way. Buuut, Naruto is going to hit the scene the minute Sasuke does and we know Madara wants them to fight. It will also likely take the two of them cooperating to take down Madara. It's still highly likely that fight will happen first...so... 

Now, you're over-exaggerating 
That wasn't his reasoning and you know it. At least Madara is mostly laidback and entertaining about his supervillain plots. So yes, I think he's FV worthy and I like him. 
You may not like his goals but their scale and intensity do make him a super likely FV.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

At this point, I honestly don't see how Kishimoto could draw Naruto vs Sasuke 2 before Naruto vs Madara/Juubi. I just don't see it.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 30, 2011)

The chapters seems good but... where the fuck is Sasuke?
Madara should throw him in the middle of war just to test his new powers.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Does anybody know what's Ino saying in this panel?




She's saying that the Gedo Mazo is more huge than Chouji....Giggity.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Remember how Nagato solo Konoha and Naruto while holding back



remember how nagato was beat by a book?  

we have not seen EMS. true but seeing that it has to be as strong as RM naruto, that says something. don't you think?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> At this point, I honestly don't see how Kishimoto could draw Naruto vs Sasuke 2 before Naruto vs Madara/Juubi. I just don't see it.



I don't see how could Sasuke's EMS will make him stronger than the Madara/Rinnegan/Senju/Juubi.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 30, 2011)

Ghost14 said:


> She's saying that the Gedo Mazo is more huge than Chouji....Giggity.


Some joke about calling Gedo a fatso comes to mind


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Ghost14 said:


> She saying that the Gedo Mazo is more huge than Chouji.



Holy shit, are you joking? 

Looks like Ino isn't going to let us down. The Captain Obvious shtick is here to stay.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> I agree with the first statement. Being the final fight won't make him much of a FV even if it may happen that way. Buuut, Naruto is going to hit the scene the minute Sasuke does and we know Madara wants them to fight. It will also likely take the two of them cooperating to take down Madara. It's still highly likely that fight will happen first...so...



it is likely to happen  



> Now, you're over-exaggerating
> That wasn't his reasoning and you know it. At least Madara is mostly laidback and entertaining about his supervillain plots. So yes, I think he's FV worthy and I like him.
> You may not like his goals but their scale and intensity do make him a super likely FV.


 i don't care about his crappy goals. i don't like him cause he fails allot 

his only success was against konan. a women!!!!!!!! who killed him once nonetheless. something that no one was able to do aside from maybe hshirame.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> remember how nagato was beat by a book?
> 
> we have not seen EMS. true but seeing that it has to be as strong as RM naruto, that says something. don't you think?



I agree EMS has to be powerful as hell, but I just not see it being more powerful that the Rinengan, after all the most powefurl ninja in Naruto had it and did crazy shit with it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

adee said:


> An unsupported statement of fact, how wonderful



madara went after the rinngean that is good proof and he is suppose to have ems


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see how could Sasuke's EMS will make him stronger than the Madara/Rinnegan/Senju/Juubi.


Current Madara isn't as powerful as you imagine. There is a good motive for him not use any _offensive_ ability. Even if he has EMS, Rinnegan and whatever it seems he can't attack by himself.

IMO his powers are restricted due to his crap body.


----------



## Mang-Kun (Apr 30, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> The chapters seems good but... where the fuck is Sasuke?
> Madara should throw him in the middle of war just to test his new powers.



It's too early for Sasuke to reappear. I guess Kabuto will be the one who will fight him first.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see how could Sasuke's EMS will make him stronger than the Madara/Rinnegan/Senju/Juubi.



He doesn't have to be stronger. I don't think Sasuke was stronger than Gaara at the end of part 1 yet he was still the last opponent.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see how could Sasuke's EMS will make him stronger than the Madara/Rinnegan/Senju/Juubi.



depends. sasuke will lose anyhow, right?. now, how do you see he loses? 

A- naruto will whip his ass.
B- naruto and sasuke fight were both whip each other's ass.

if you choose B then you can see how.

if you choose A then you can't see how.



Grαhf said:


> I agree EMS has to be powerful as hell, but I just not see it being more powerful that the Rinengan, after all the most powefurl ninja in Naruto had it and did crazy shit with it.



i am talking about nagato reningan. not rikudo senin reningan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> depends. sasuke will lose anyhow, right?. now, how do you see he loses?
> 
> A- naruto will whip his ass.
> B- naruto and sasuke fight were both whip each other's ass.
> ...



I chose A and I do see how. Because Naruto will use his determination of saving the world and beat Sasuke and then head on to Madara.

Whether you like it or not Sasuke will get his ass beat by Naruto.


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorin said:


> He's using his powers to his advantage.



             .


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I agree EMS has to be powerful as hell, but I just not see it being more powerful that the Rinengan, after all the most powefurl ninja in Naruto had it and did crazy shit with it.



Rikudou Sennin had exceptional strength in addition to his Rin'negan.

He fought and sealed the Jyuubi 1 vs. 1. He had a jutsu that allowed him to create stuff out of thin air. He created the moon. Nagato and Madara could not dream of this stuff.

Just having the Rin'negan does not make you as strong as him. It's not fair to limit the EMS below Nagato/current Magara standards.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> from ohana:
> 
> 黄ツチ強い！！
> 外道魔像を土の壁２つで、サンドイッチにしようとしてた。


google translator:


> Strong yellow blister! !
> The image of two walls of earth magic heresy, was trying to make a sandwich.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


DOES. NOT. COMPUTE!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I chose A and I do see how. Because Naruto will use his determination of saving the world and beat Sasuke and then head on to Madara.
> 
> *Whether you like it or not Sasuke will get his ass beat by Naruto*.



 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Svwm_k9hYk[/YOUTUBE]

son, read the goddamn post again but this time read every word and not what you like to read 

i know he will lose but the way he will lose is something else. i am not saying he won't lose. seriously, read next time.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> google translator:
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> 
> DOES. NOT. COMPUTE!!!



sandwich. why is this turning me on for some strange reason?


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> google translator:
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> 
> DOES. NOT. COMPUTE!!!



She's saying Kitsuchi is strong and that his doton looked like he was trying to make a sandwich. That's pretty clear actually for a babelshit translation.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> i am talking about nagato reningan. not rikudo senin reningan.



Oh, well as of now is still more powerful than the MS we will have to wait for the EMS, but my whole point is that "prime" Rinengan > EMS.

What is left to see is if Sasuke EMS > Nagato/Madara Rinengan.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> depends. sasuke will lose anyhow, right?. now, how do you see he loses?
> 
> A- naruto will whip his ass.
> B- naruto and sasuke fight were both whip each other's ass.
> ...



B is the correct answer. 

Seriously though, I hope that shit starts soon.
With Naruto out in the open now, Madara out in the opening, and Sasuke not being in for a while, I wonder if Kishi is currently warming up for the fight to start.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

:sleepy


arts good but thats it.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG Early spoilers


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> She's saying Kitsuchi is strong and that his doton looked like he was trying to make a sandwich. That's pretty clear actually for a babelshit translation.


yeah i kinda guessed it. it's just hilarious the way google worded it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Oh, well as of now is still more powerful than the MS we will have to wait for the EMS, but my whole point is that "prime" Rinengan > EMS.
> 
> *What is left to see is if Sasuke EMS > Nagato/Madara Rinengan*.



yup, that's the point.


----------



## gunste1n (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Svwm_k9hYk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> son, read the goddamn post again but this time read every word and not what you like to read
> 
> i know he will lose but the way he will lose is something else. i am not saying he won't lose. seriously, read next time.



Yes yes yes, we understand your POV. Here`s a place for you to hang out instead of thrashing threads.


----------



## Brickhunt (Apr 30, 2011)

EMS doesn't have to be stronger than the Rinnegan to allow Sasuke to be the final villain and more powerful than Rinnegan Madara, it's a matter of mastery of abilities and the difference between the Dojutsu. Of all Mangekyou Sharigan techniques showed, none of them was show to be part of the Rinnegan's arsenal, the Eternal Mangekyou Sharigan probably has his exclusive technique that doesn't belong to the Rinnegan set of skills.

Rinnegan would be superior if it had all Mangekyou Sharigan abilities, but the manga showed that those simply different Dojutsus, the Rinnegan is without a doubt the most versatile dojutsu, but as long a Eternal Mangekyou Sharigan has it's own share of useful abilities, the matter of who's is stronger depends on the user, not on the dojutsu (because they're simply different)


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Apr 30, 2011)

i don't see anyone that can beat madara/rinnegan/ems/gedo mazo


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> B is the correct answer.



wrong  it was a trick quistion. the correct answer is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



who wants cookies? 





Seriously though, I hope that shit starts soon.


> With Naruto out in the open now, Madara out in the opening, and Sasuke not being in for a while, I wonder if Kishi is currently warming up for the fight to start.



i have the feeling that the fight will be disappointing


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> sandwich. why is this turning me on for some strange reason?


coz it somehow, some way reminds you of goatee itachi?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

gunste1n said:


> Yes yes yes, we understand your POV. Here`s a place for you to hang out instead of thrashing threads.



hay, he started it by calling my argument utter BS 

and no. i won't go 


Jizznificent said:


> coz it somehow, some way reminds you of goatee itachi?



why is what you say tight now makes perfect sens?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> madara went after the rinngean that is good proof and he is suppose to have ems


The poster I replied to was going for the opposite claim...


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> why is what you say tight now makes perfect sens?


when it comes to goatee itachi, everything makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> wrong  it was a trick quistion. the correct answer is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fine then,
The correct answer is


*Spoiler*: __ 



 c for Mountain Dew 




I also imagine that the fight it's self is going to be disappointing.
I just hope it at least leads to a decent ending.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> when it comes to goatee itachi, everything makes perfect sense.



good answer 


Vocal Violence said:


> Fine then,
> The correct answer is
> 
> 
> ...



actually, the correct answer is goatee itachi.

define decent. what i mean is "what are the standards for a decent ending?"


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> google translator:
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> 
> DOES. NOT. COMPUTE!!!




It really says that kitsuchi is strong, he attempted to sandwich the gedo mazo between two earth barriers.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

Byakugan > Rinengan and EMS.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Byakugan > Rinengan and EMS.



i would be lying if that does not become canon 



> Twilight



if it has a 100 year old skinny shinny gay vampire who is lusting for sakura, i am dumping this manga 

 also, twilight? really?.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Ghost14 said:


> It really says that kitsuchi is strong, he attempted to sandwich the gedo mazo between two earth barriers.



Seriously the scale of that Doton is insane.

Is that the greatest elemental jutsu seen in the manga? I'm not sure if Kisame's suiton are on a bigger scale than this.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> good answer
> 
> 
> actually, the correct answer is goatee itachi.
> ...



Well everyone has different standards. 
Mine would be that Itachi shows up, either due to the crowjob or edo Itachi, either way he'd still be godly. 

Basically Naruto and Sasuke would have beaten the shit out of each other, Itachi shows up as stated before, helps to "guide Sasuke back into the light", it ends up working, and then Naruto and Sasuke team up to take down Madara. 

I've given up on a kick ass ending once I saw the chapter where those two spoke. Sasuke's reactions mixed with "both will die" mixed with Naruto's determination makes me lead to believe somehow both will live. I guess that is decent enough so neither Naruto or Sasuke fans could complain about their favorite characters death and how the other should have died ~

They better just make the bringing down of Madara epic.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> EMS doesn't have to be stronger than the Rinnegan to allow Sasuke to be the final villain and more powerful than Rinnegan Madara, it's a matter of mastery of abilities and the difference between the Dojutsu. Of all Mangekyou Sharigan techniques showed, none of them was show to be part of the Rinnegan's arsenal, the Eternal Mangekyou Sharigan probably has his exclusive technique that doesn't belong to the Rinnegan set of skills.
> 
> Rinnegan would be superior if it had all Mangekyou Sharigan abilities, but the manga showed that those simply different Dojutsus, the Rinnegan is without a doubt the most versatile dojutsu, but as long a Eternal Mangekyou Sharigan has it's own share of useful abilities, the matter of who's is stronger depends on the user, not on the dojutsu (because they're simply different)



not getting in this argument considering ive been absent for an hour
however i suspect that it has all of the MS abilities or can have them.considering the connection between the dojutsus and RS role in it,and considering other hints as well i suspect that soon  these connections will be explained to us and all will be revealed.

sasuke being FV is unlikely but even if he will EMS wont be is last eye.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay holy fuck early spoilers o_O. I hope we get chap soon too. And someone get that full script translated ^_^

- Kitsuchi's Doton is freaking HUGE, possible the biggest elemental jutsu seen yet?
- Gedo Mazo raping everyone, me likes
- Madara stealing Kin & Gin just like most of us predicted
- Tsunade & Raikage going into battle? Why is this outlined anyway?
- Shikamaru catching Madara 
- Naruto & Bee nearing battle

Sounds like 10/10 chap for me 

I just hope Kishi isn't going to rush this war


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

GM is too skinny goddammit  

badass but really skinny and feminine looking....... eww


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2011)

That Gedo is boss. .

Though I can't believe at how calm Tsunade is during all this.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> They better just make the bringing down of Madara epic.


madara "there is no peace in this world."
naruto "i will bring peace"
madara "ok, i believe you now."

*revives 40000 fodder who died off panel and then dies.*


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> madara "there is no peace in this world."
> naruto "i will bring peace"
> madara "ok, i believe you now."
> 
> *revives 40000 fodder who died off panel and then dies.*



Oh God :rofl


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> madara "there is no peace in this world."
> naruto "i will bring peace"
> madara "ok, i believe you now."
> 
> *revives 40000 fodder who died off panel and then dies.*



Reaction of all Naruto fans:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Fan1: OH SHIT NARUTOVSMADARA IS OUT!
Fan2: ZOMG I KNOW, BRO! U READINZ?
Fan1: Yeah dude, readin nao
Fan2: Me too, bro.
Fan1: Wtf...is this shit...
Fan2: ....
Fan1&2: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU /RAGES ON COMPUTER


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

it does seems like a lightning attack coming out of his spikes.


----------



## polskanaruto (Apr 30, 2011)

epic chapter is epic and i heard the chapter is going to be out today


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 30, 2011)

polskanaruto said:


> epic chapter is epic and i heard the chapter is going to be out today



What?
It comes out on the 4th due to Golden Week in Japan.


----------



## polskanaruto (Apr 30, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> What?
> It comes out on the 4th due to Golden Week in Japan.



yeah suprise suprise


----------



## Brickhunt (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> not getting in this argument considering ive been absent for an hour
> however i suspect that it has all of the MS abilities or can have them.considering the connection between the dojutsus and RS role in it,and considering other hints as well i suspect that soon  these connections will be explained to us and all will be revealed.
> sasuke being FV is unlikely but even if he will EMS wont be is last eye.


The Rinnegan did not show absolutely any ocular jutsu of the Mangekyou Sharigan, I have no reason to believe it can use a techniques that could had been showed ever since Pain.

As for the explanation of why it has techniques the Rinnegan don't, it's simple: Evolution. The Elder son's Dojutsu (not the Rinnegan because he didn't had the sage's body that belonged to the senju) mutated over the generations until it become the Sharigan and gained his very own set of exclusive techniques just other Bloodline limits.

It's impossible for the ancestor Dojutsu possess characteristics that descendant gained during evolution.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Seriously the scale of that Doton is insane.
> 
> Is that the greatest elemental jutsu seen in the manga? I'm not sure if Kisame's suiton are on a bigger scale than this.


take into consideration that using doton likely requires less effort since all one has to do is manipulate the earth around them; the creating process of doton isn't require as, in most cases, there is always earth around you.

however in kisame's case, using suiton likely requires a lot more effort since not only does kisame require to manipulate the suiton but, he also has to create it (unlike earth, water is not always readily available).


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 30, 2011)

Epic chapter! 

So the fights have been postponed? Hope we still get to see Gaara+Onooki vs Edo Kage...


Chapter looks amazing though I find it weird that Madara didn't just use KinGin from the get-go...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> That was a cheap way for Kishi to make look this war serious just by writing the number of causalities. Actually, Kinkaku and GM are the only ones that done a significant damage.
> 
> And yeah, 40000 fodders are already dead without any actions from previous Kages, jins and Itachi/Nagato.



That does not mean they were inactive throughout the war, they are probably the characters responsible for the high death toll as the Zetsu clones were getting merked.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> The Rinnegan did not show absolutely any ocular jutsu of the Mangekyou Sharigan, I have no reason to believe it can use a techniques that could had been showed ever since Pain.
> 
> As for the explanation of why it has techniques the Rinnegan don't, it's simple: Evolution. The Elder son's Dojutsu (not the Rinnegan because he didn't had the sage's body that belonged to the senju) mutated over the generations until it become the Sharigan and gained his very own set of exclusive techniques just other Bloodline limits.
> 
> It's impossible for the ancestor Dojutsu possess characteristics that descendant gained during evolution.



thats because we haven seen what it can really do. we only saw the 6 realms powers through the pain bodies.and i believe there is more much more to it.
now you call it evolution i call it regression.
and considering RS knew about MS and even left info to his descendants how to get it i have all the reason to assume he had them all.
but again i wont argue about it any further lets just wait and see shall we?


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

Madara is god level now. He doesn't even need to use rinnegan powers. Gedo Mazo is enough to pwn them all.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the difference between the Rinnegan and Sharingan is a result of the difference in positive and negative energy. Rikudou would have a perfect balance, the off-spring of the elder brother would have a negative balance so it probably effected the development.


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 30, 2011)

Um, so is gedo mazo a chick or what?

I had my suspicions when that upskirt shot was shown last chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

raw looks good the statue is awesome


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> Um, so is gedo mazo a chick or what?


it's a monster.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 30, 2011)

eh fuck it I read the spoilers/pics. Couldnt resist.


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks like there is still many abilities we haven't seen from Rinnegan.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

wonder what madara will do to samui and her brother. and naruto looks serious in the last panel wonder where he will go to first


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> eh fuck it I read the spoilers. Couldnt resist.


why are you restraining yourself? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> wonder what madara will do to samui and her brother


he will snap samui's neck and make Kabuto to ressurect her using atsui's body.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Rampage!!!


----------



## DiScO (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder what madara will do to samui and her brother. and naruto looks serious in the last panel wonder where he will go to first



I?m sure GM is hungry


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2011)

Kakuzu is sealed as it seems. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2011)

Epic spoilers are epic.  

Liked that this chapter demonstrared why Kitsuchi was assigned as one of the 5 Generals, impressive attempt at trying to stop Gedou Mazou.

Quite odd to see Madara getting this rushed with his plan, it could come back to bite him if he doesn't keep his cool. Now I wonder how exactly he'll remove Kin-Gin's Kyuubi chakra from the Sennin's treasures.

Agree with Bee that Naruto shouldn't use so much Bijuu Mode right now, better to save it when he reaches the battlefield.

Looks like in the second stage of this arc (like a good number of people predicted a long time ago) will showcase more important and meaningful battles on panel such as division 3 vs Shinobigatana, Gaara & Oonoki vs Edo Kages plus the whereabouts of Itachi and Nagato, Jins and other bunch of things.

And Gedou Mazou is so awesome that it doesn't even need to have a specified gender. 



Egotism said:


> Gedo Stance: Come at me bro



GM: I don't have all day...or night.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2011)

Could someone please translate the scripts?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmm, goooo naruto!!!
the plot's moving again.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2011)

Naruto wasting Biju Mode is fail. I guess we won't see him use it until he faces Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

i noticed gedou has tremendous strength,probably the strongest physically in the manga.
makes you wonder how to defeat it .


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

takL, we need you...


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i noticed gedou has tremendous strength,probably the strongest physically in the manga.
> makes you wonder how to defeat it .



Go in through the mouth and cause some internal damage (Kratos style) and come out through...


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i noticed gedou has tremendous strength,probably the strongest physically in the manga.
> makes you wonder how to defeat it .


but how much of its strength is due to it housing bijuu chakra?


----------



## Deadway (Apr 30, 2011)

Kakuzu is sealed. Fantastic.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

madara has 3 treasures including the rope of clarity which is with kinkaku inside the pot.
only the fan and the sword so it seems are left behind.wonder if ten ten will keep the fan.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> madara has 3 treasures including the rope of clarity which is with kinkaku inside the pot.
> only the fan and the sword so it seems are left behind.wonder if ten ten will keep the fan.



The tool will stay with the alliance. I don't think Madara gives a shit about the tools, he has the ability to separate people from their spirits with his bare hands.


----------



## best Kage ever (Apr 30, 2011)

Really wondering what will happen now

Tobi needs time to seal Kin/Gin, a lot, so he needs someone to fully engage Alliance: either Sasuke or Kabuto
if Kabuto will call off Edos and try to backstab Tobi then Akatsuki will be left with only 50k clones which shouldn't be any problem to powerhouses of Alliance
and they will be able to attack base, either way without Sasuke Tobi's situation isn't the best
Kabuto is key here - if he won't betray Tobi then Alliance is pretty much screwed


----------



## うずまきナルト (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow it seems like Naruto is about to end... This is very sad lol.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

wonder what can really take on the GD, it its huge it is probably much bigger then bunta and the other frogs, maybe manda 2 is as big as it. or bee fully transformed. but it has great offensive power. it is a powerful weapon and it will be hard to take it on.

it seems to be made of wood maybe it was created by shodais wood abilities madara stole. and nagato helped create it who knows. wonder if it will react to naruto yang chakra like yamatos trees did they started to grow leaves.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Naruto wasting Biju Mode is fail. I guess we won't see him use it until he faces Sasuke.



I would think Naruto would have to use it to defeat Kabuto I can't see Naruto getting away fighting Kabuto without using RM.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazo is like goddamn Boss Godzilla.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> madara has 3 treasures including the rope of clarity which is with kinkaku inside the pot.
> only the fan and the sword so it seems are left behind.wonder if ten ten will keep the fan.



yea but I don't think he cares about the tools. He said he just needed whats inside, and that he has no use for the items itself.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

maybe naruto will save samui and her brother


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 30, 2011)

Pretty extreme chapter, I thought Tobi teleported to the moon lol.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol@those who said the war would go on for 100 chapters


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

on one of the raws it looks like kakuzu was sealed and dan is by him on the floor


----------



## Fireball (Apr 30, 2011)

Madara took that pot like candy from a baby.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 30, 2011)

Dat Madara.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

Kishi is really rushing this.

also Naruto will finish things.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

God Naruto looks rarsome in that last panel

great ava stock.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2011)

Choza is definitely an MVP on the beach front. He's doing everything.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 30, 2011)

It looked like Kishi was prepared to drag this war on with individual battles for another four months or so.  But it looks like 1) he planned to only do that on the first day of the war or 2) RL circumstances (perhaps the earthquake, perhaps the editors' insistence, perhaps ratings) forced him to cut short the secondary character battles and push the plot forward a bit.  

Which really doesn't affect me that much.  I would've liked to have seen more fights from the Konoha chuunin, especially from Rock Lee (maybe in a variant of protecting Sakura like we saw in the Forest of Death in Part 1, or Kishi showing him equaling/surpassing Gai in some way).  But you can't always get what you want, right?


----------



## Thor (Apr 30, 2011)

No Kakashi rampage lol


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> on one of the raws it looks like kakuzu was sealed and dan is by him on the floor



To me it looks more like Kakuzu has been freed from being crushed under the rocks and Dan freed from the 6 sided Barrier Seal, and their bodies are being resurrected again like how Gari's body was being re-formed earlier as noticed b y Haku and Zabuza.

Might be wrong though.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i noticed gedou has tremendous strength,probably the strongest physically in the manga.
> makes you wonder how to defeat it .



RM + SM combination.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> To me it looks more like Kakuzu has been freed from being crushed under the rocks and Dan freed from the 6 sided Barrier Seal, and their bodies are being resurrected again like how Gari's body was being re-formed earlier as noticed b y Haku and Zabuza.
> 
> Might be wrong though.



kakuzu is being wrapped in the sand binding jutsu it seems


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> i am talking about nagato reningan. not rikudo senin reningan.


There's no difference between the two. What put Rikudo above Nagato was the Juubi's chakra, even after he removed it from his body. Otherwise, I regard them as equal, and Sasuke surpassed Nagato a long time ago.


I also noted Sasuke got his new magic eyes in march last year. The Eternal eyes has basically overshadowed the Rinnegan. Not only did Kishimoto keep mum on significant details back in 2008, but he's also kept Sasuke away up until now. No significant details about the eternal eyes for 3 years, and about 13 months [March 2010-April 2011] of keeping Sasuke in the dark: a whole year. While the Rinnegan is being flashed around and lost it's rarity 'advantage'. And some people are seriously asking if it'll be stronger with their cliche beliefs?

Brace yourself. It's gonna hit, and it's gonna hit really hard.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man! That means we may only get to see Dan having a second wind; maybe Hizashi too? Makes sense since Tsunade is coming down to the battlefield and Neji and Hinata are probably on the way to this area as well


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the secondary character battles will start up again in the "next phase" of the war.  Madara will need time to seal Kin/Gin and probably create the "mini-Juubi" or whatever he intends.  So the time in between his reappearance and now will be filled with the remaining Edo Tensei/Kabuto.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 30, 2011)

Next up: Gaara & Onoki vs. Edo Kages


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> kakuzu is being wrapped in the sand binding jutsu it seems


My thought was that the binding was only partially done when the "wave" took out the clothbinder.  Or something.  Plus, immediately after that, Gedou uses the "lightning" blast to wipe out much of the area.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nimander said:


> It looked like Kishi was prepared to drag this war on with individual battles for another four months or so.  But it looks like 1) he planned to only do that on the first day of the war or 2) RL circumstances (perhaps the earthquake, perhaps the editors' insistence, perhaps ratings) forced him to cut short the secondary character battles and push the plot forward a bit.
> 
> Which really doesn't affect me that much.  I would've liked to have seen more fights from the Konoha chuunin, especially from Rock Lee (maybe in a variant of protecting Sakura like we saw in the Forest of Death in Part 1, or Kishi showing him equaling/surpassing Gai in some way).  But you can't always get what you want, right?



1) There is nothing to indicate we won't be seeing more secondary battles on the first night or second day, since it's the MOON'S eye plan the final fights are practically guaranteed to be on the second night.

2) Earthquake only forced them to move some random break from later in the year to march, editors generally don't give a shit what the author does unless ratings are affected or the author tries to do something exceedingly anticlimactic (*cough* not having Hebi do anything *cough*). And Naruto's ratings have been just fine.

There's 30 zombies left to go, not counting the remaining 7 kage that Kabuto is almost guaranteed to have, or anyone else he may have been saving. Until we see someone important (i.e. not Gari or Pakura) get sealed without something remotely resembling a fight, then it is safe to assume Kishi will be giving us plenty more secondary fights.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

Blinx said:


> There's no difference between the two. What put Rikudo above Nagato was the Juubi's chakra, even after he removed it from his body. Otherwise, I regard them as equal, and Sasuke surpassed Nagato a long time ago.
> 
> 
> I also noted Sasuke got his new magic eyes in march last year. The Eternal eyes has basically overshadowed the Rinnegan. Not only did Kishimoto keep mum on significant details back in 2008, but he's also kept Sasuke away up until now. No significant details about the eternal eyes for 3 years, and about 13 months [March 2010-April 2011] of keeping Sasuke in the dark: a whole year. While the Rinnegan is being flashed around and lost it's rarity 'advantage'. And some people are seriously asking if it'll be stronger with their cliche beliefs?
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



just to correct you,Madara implied that sasuke has a chance to surpass Nagato.he never said he surpassed him.
Now,RS was mentioned to have powers nagato didn't display as of yet.
as well as being mentioned to have the bloodline and powers of both senjuu and uchiha.not to mention RS himself is still in shadow(a clear indication of power lv if you really want to go into the "mystery and not being shown= power lv" notion)


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Next up: Gaara & Onoki vs. Edo Kages



Fuck yeah, we might be seeing developments with Mifune and Kakashi first though.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh God :rofl



that's why he got the reningan


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 30, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Tsunade is coming down to the battlefield and Neji and Hinata are probably on the way to this area as well



Tsunade and Raikage are going to stop Naruto and Bee. Anyways, here is Evil's post.


Evil said:


> The sensor team notices there's some kind of giant chakra beast on the battlefield and tell Raikage and the others that Madara seems to be controlling it. They also receive word of Naruto and Bee escaping the barrier. Raikage tells Tsunade to join him in stopping them and he leaves Shikaku in charge of the forces





Red Raptor said:


> Neji and Hinata are probably on the way to this area as well



Neji and Hinata hiding like others as you can see from picture. Also, if any decision is to be taken for moving any army Shikaku will take such decision.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

Gedo Mazo's strenght feat is unparalelled.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

Kitsuchi's mountain feat is unparalleled too in a sense, though.  That thing should dwarf Chibaku Tensei in size, right?  Gedou Mazou looks bigger than the half-Kyuubi.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics 

Kitsuchi's jutsu has his village symbol XD


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> Kitsuchi's mountain feat is unparalleled too in a sense, though. That thing should dwarf Chibaku Tensei in size, right? Gedou Mazou looks bigger than the half-Kyuubi.


Kitsuchi probably wasted all his chakra on it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kitsuchi's mountain feat is unparalleled too in a sense, though.  That thing should dwarf Chibaku Tensei in size, right?  Gedou Mazou looks bigger than the half-Kyuubi.



I doubt Shinra Tensei couldn't gelp you guard against it, I mean it's big but it's just a wall. You know what Raikage does to walls


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kitsuchi's mountain feat is unparalleled too in a sense, though.  That thing should dwarf Chibaku Tensei in size, right?  Gedou Mazou looks bigger than the half-Kyuubi.



Dward chibaku tensei? No way. Chibaku tensei made a crater that dwarfed nearby mountains.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kitsuchi's mountain feat is unparalleled too in a sense, though.  That thing should dwarf Chibaku Tensei in size, right?  Gedou Mazou looks bigger than the half-Kyuubi.



i dont think so.chibaku tensei was the size of a few mountains as you can compare it to the surrounding(chibaku tensei).
here you can see that chibaku tensei is bigger if not much bigger,still one of the most epic panels in the manga:

2008


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm loling at gaara and onoki hiding behind a rock


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess we can all throw that theory of gedo mazo being juubi's body out the window.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I guess we can all throw that theory of gedo mazo being juubi's body out the window.



**


----------



## viduka0101 (Apr 30, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I'm loling at gaara and onoki hiding behind a rock



+1


looks like they're playing around


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2011)

So this war will last only 2 days?Both sides have already lost 50% of their fighting strength.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I'm loling at gaara and onoki hiding behind a rock



Yeah it's kind of funny especially given the hype the fandoms tend to give them so much for Gaara being undefeatable in the desert


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Dward chibaku tensei? No way. Chibaku tensei made a crater that dwarfed nearby mountains.


Kitsuchi's is like a huge mountain.  The half-Kyuubi was a few times smaller than the Chibaku Tensei, but still a decent chunk of it (probably about a quarter of the sphere was wrecked by the Kyuubi trying to get out).  Gedou Mazou is a few times smaller than the mountain, bigger than the half-Kyuubi, and the top of the mountain is off-panel since it's so large.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 30, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> it's big but it's just a wall. You know what Raikage does to walls



You know what Garuto does to Biju-proof walls... unintentionally


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 30, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> looks like they're playing around


it's as if they just saw what gedo mazo is capable of, shat bricks, decided to leg it in fear behind some boulders, took a peek and asked "i-is it gone yet?".


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> looks like they're playing around



talk about too much eye shadow.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder if Madara can use shinra tensei. Seems like he only using his s/t jutsus and gedo mazo.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kitsuchi's is like a huge mountain.  The half-Kyuubi was a few times smaller than the Chibaku Tensei, but still a decent chunk of it (probably about a quarter of the sphere was wrecked by the Kyuubi trying to get out).  Gedou Mazou is a few times smaller than the mountain, bigger than the half-Kyuubi, and the top of the mountain is off-panel since it's so large.



All this would be very impressive, if Kishimoto had a sense of scale.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> it's as if they just saw what gedo mazo is capable of, shat bricks, decided to leg it in fear behind some boulders, to a peek and asked "i-is it gone yet?".



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kitsuchi's is like a huge mountain.



It's more like a large hill. A huge mountain would be more than a thousand meters tall. I *highly* doubt Kitsuchi's jutsu is that size.



> The half-Kyuubi was a few times smaller than the Chibaku Tensei, but still a decent chunk of it (probably about a quarter of the sphere was wrecked by the Kyuubi trying to get out).  Gedou Mazou is a few times smaller than the mountain, bigger than the half-Kyuubi, and the top of the mountain is off-panel since it's so large.



It's really hard to get a good look at 8 tails Kyuubi's size in comparison to chibaku tensei, as we never see a full picture of the sphere with the Kyuubi trying to escape it, only its edge. 

I could see Kitsuchi's jutsu being the size of the mountains around chibaku tensei's crater at most, which is already massive. No way is it "dwarfing" chibaku tensei.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder if Madara can use shinra tensei. Seems like he only using his s/t jutsus and gedo mazo.



can he even use reningan and it is not for show? 

he has it alright but hasn't shown anything to say that he can use it.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> can he even use reningan and it is not for show?
> 
> he has it alright but hasn't shown anything to say that he can use it.


He can. He wanted to use human realm's abilites on Yamato, remember?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> can he even use reningan and it is not for show?
> 
> he has it alright but hasn't shown anything to say that he can use it.


He said that he can use Human Path Soul Rape jutsu. Also why would he get Rinnegan if he couldn't use it? : D


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

Ibb said:


> All this would be very impressive, if Kishimoto had a sense of scale.


Eh, that's true.



			
				bloodplzkthxlol said:
			
		

> talk about too much eye shadow


The art looks a little flaky in some parts of the chapter to me.



			
				Saunion said:
			
		

> It's really hard to get a good look at 8 tails Kyuubi's size in comparison to chibaku tensei, as we never see a full picture of the sphere with the Kyuubi trying to escape it, only its edge.


Yeah, but we see the part that the Kyuubi wrecked after Naruto turns back.  And since the Kyuubi was about half in/half-out of the sphere, you can sort of work out how big it is compared to the (half) Kyuubi.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> He said that he can use Human Path Soul Rape jutsu. Also why would he get Rinnegan if he couldn't use it? : D


perhaps he can't utilize god realms powers? Kishi probably realized that Madara woud be too hax with Deva's abilites.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 30, 2011)

blacksword said:


> perhaps he can't utilize god realms powers? Kishi probably realized that Madara woud be too hax with Deva's abilites.


There is no such thing as too hax in this manga


----------



## calimike (Apr 30, 2011)

Message from MS tweeted...


> We got the next Jump early, so expect new releases throughout later today / early tomorrow.





> To clarify, it's more likely that Bleach / One Piece will be out today and Naruto / Reborn / Toriko tomorrow due to staff availability.





> And yes, it's a double-edged sword, since we won't have any releases this Wednesday as a result of getting it early!



Message from MangaHideOut


> We are closing, thanks for your support.


It look like WSJ take down MHO  We hope someone else to take new raw provider site soon. First RAW Paradise and now MHO


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 30, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> looks like they're playing around



LOL now can someone please explain to me, like if I was a 5 year old:
What did kishi wanted to show by showing all the other groups just standing?
I dont get it


----------



## viduka0101 (Apr 30, 2011)

imagine Gaara singing this with his anime voice of death(assuming you know the song)


----------



## Cobblepot (Apr 30, 2011)

...

Why Kishi, why?!


----------



## Ibb (Apr 30, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> ...
> 
> Why Kishi, why?!



canon fodder in

canon fodder out


----------



## Renyou (Apr 30, 2011)

The "first part" of the war is over, I guess that's the part where fodder could be relevant for a chapter or so. Only the big players will have a part now, most likely.

Madara looks desperate all of a sudden. But I'm curious as to how this Eye of the Moon plan will be executed.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

MHO's shutdown doesn't affect MS though, right? I thought they had their own undisclosed raw provider(s).

Anyways, does anyone else feel like this was originally supposed to be the golden week cliffhanger but was pushed back due to the one week break for the crisis? It just seems so much more fitting, narration at the end and everything. Perhaps we finally have an idea of just how far ahead Kishi does his chapters...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

so bleach and OP will be out today and naruto tomorrow they should trade naruto for bleach and have naruto today and bleach tomorrow but beggars cant be choosers


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> ...
> 
> Why Kishi, why?!



kakuzu: bye...


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You know what Garuto does to Biju-proof walls... unintentionally


No one in the whole manga is GAR sry.


JuubiSage said:


> And Bleach too :/.



Yeah and it's gonna be released tomorrow, so that's not soon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2011)

We could have a release tomorrow or early Monday. 

Kitsuchi's jutsu is cool. 



Hexa said:


> I think the secondary character battles will start up again in the "next phase" of the war.  Madara will need time to seal Kin/Gin and probably create the "mini-Juubi" or whatever he intends.  So the time in between his reappearance and now will be filled with the remaining Edo Tensei/Kabuto.



Agreed.



Hexa said:


> My thought was that the binding was only partially done when the "wave" took out the clothbinder.  Or something.  Plus, immediately after that, Gedou uses the "lightning" blast to wipe out much of the area.



You could be right. 



Majin Lu said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Kitsuchi's jutsu has his village symbol XD



It's its brand. Made in Iwa.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

we all know naruto's gonna perfect his bijuu bomb on the battlefield fighting gedo mazo, happened with rasengan, its gonna happen here. you can bet a nickle on that.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

wonder if A can get his secretary to teleport himself and tsuande to where naruto and bee are at. or naruto and bee will be intercepted by nagato and itachi or the jins.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> we all know naruto's gonna perfect his bijuu bomb on the battlefield fighting gedo mazo, happened with rasengan, its gonna happen here. you can bet a nickle on that.



Except that Madara clearly de-summoned him to perform the sealing elsewhere. We likely won't be seeing GM in action again til the next nightfall.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> ...
> 
> Why Kishi, why?!



I don't get what happens, is Kakuzu evaporating or is he just being trapped?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

wonder if the juubi can only be brought back at night and their has to be a full moon.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

i knew kakuza was off paneled


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> I don't get what happens, is Kakuzu evaporating or is he just being trapped?


he is getting trapped. It's just part of his face got blown by Gedo Mazou's explosion wave


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 30, 2011)

rampage is OVER, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

blacksword said:


> he is getting trapped. It's just part of his face got blown by Gedo Mazou's explosion wave



Good to know. At least Kakuzu is still on this earth.

What about Hizashi?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

let's see konoha shinobi pull a mountain out of their ass


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 30, 2011)

So the first part of the war is over 


2nd Stage: Only Edo Nagato and Itachi are left out of Akatsuki (considering they are the strongest), the Edo Jinchuurikis, and Edo Kages (and apparently Gaara/Tsuchikage haven't begun fighting Muu/Dad etc yet)

Hopefully it'll have some nice fights from now


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> rampage is OVER, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



kakashi is tired so he is gonna take a nap instead


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

IRDC what happens to Kakuzu, although in that panel he does look to be getting freed rather than trapped.

Also, with the Kage's rushing to hold back Naruto, this would be a VERY convenient time for Sasuke to head for Konoha and, since Naruto isn't there, build up his EMS powers on the other 2 elders (remember what Madara said, even after he recovers from the transplant it will still be a bit before he's accustomed to using the eyes, he won't be at full power against Naruto without some target practice first).


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 30, 2011)

About time this war picked up.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

lol no rampage for kakashi fans


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

is it me, or madara standing on one of Gedo Mazo's palms?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Good to know. At least Kakuzu is still on this earth.
> 
> What about Hizashi?



No sign of Hizashi this chapter, Dan is confirmed to be freed tho so I'd assume Hizashi is just fine.

And to the people complaining about the rampage, as long as the swordsman haven't been sealed, there'll still be a chance to see Kakashi going BAMF on them, just be patient.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

you know what would be awesome as fuck for the _*ninja *_alliance to do at night?  

stealth assassinations in the night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they can dress all in black, take out madara, ET, and kabuto from behind their back. 

use maybe.... i don't know....... a small sword.

one slash to the throat and their dead.

you know, like *fucking* ninjas 

oh wait, naruto is all shinny now 

this night could turn into one of three things:
1- lame ass canon filler.
2- madara succeeds.
3- awesome ninja assassinations


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

Also where is Bart, Neji is puking blood while Hinata looks in better shape


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so bleach and OP will be out today and naruto tomorrow they should trade naruto for bleach and have naruto today and bleach tomorrow but beggars cant be choosers



There is no order in the release its all dependent on the translators being availble to do the translating as all three Naruto, Bleach and One Piece have different people translating


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

lol yeah naruto's a human torch light bulb.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

So, is Kishimoto trying to tell us that the zombies are going to sleep?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol yeah naruto's a human torch light bulb.



Lavalamp mode.

@Fear


He could go for an explanation like Kabuto resting/regaining chakra?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 30, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Also where is Bart, Neji is puking blood while Hinata looks in better shape


He is going to rage _so_ much.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol yeah naruto's a human torch light bulb.



Naruto is light personifie after all


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone know what it was kakuzu said when Madara appeared with gedo mazo? I cant seem to find his part of the script


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

lol @ naruto.

he comes to the battlefield and no one is there. 

chouji "i kicked 7 types of ass today"
ino "i took on two kyuubi wannabes"
kakashi "i have a zabuza sword"
naruto "i fought kyuubi today"
everyone "really?"
naruto "yeah, in my mind. i was all setting and meditating and dreamed that i beat him. it was so cool"
everyone ""


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 30, 2011)

naruto just has to say "boing!" and he transforms.


----------



## Penance (Apr 30, 2011)

-40,000vs -50,000 eh? 


So much for the alliance curbstomping, naysayers...


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Naruto is light personifie after all



you mean kishi meant it literally? 

symbolism in manga has become so shallow these days


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

Penance said:


> -40,000vs -50,000 eh?
> 
> 
> So much for the alliance curbstomping, naysayers...



you mean offpanel, right?


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> Does anyone know what it was kakuzu said when Madara appeared with gedo mazo? I cant seem to find his part of the script


Kakuzu: You won?  Says who?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

Penance said:


> -40,000vs -50,000 eh?
> 
> 
> So much for the alliance curbstomping, naysayers...



Looks like we've underrated the army of naked Zetsus after all


----------



## Green_480 (Apr 30, 2011)

Penance said:


> -40,000vs -50,000 eh?
> 
> 
> So much for the alliance curbstomping, naysayers...


yea that doesn't make since to me either. That's almost a 1 to 1 ratio of alliance to enemy deaths, it must have been the edo zombies that did most of the killing.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> There is no order in the release its all dependent on the translators being availble to do the translating as all three Naruto, Bleach and One Piece have different people translating



yeah i know HBK ids probably busy


----------



## Hexa (Apr 30, 2011)

The numbers are clearly set to make us think "they're even!" but it's not really if you think about it.  All of the Zetsu are the same strength, but the alliance has both weak and strong ninja.  Since the weak ninja are more likely to die than the strong ones, the alliance should have the advantage from the first day.


----------



## Renyou (Apr 30, 2011)

Penance said:


> -40,000vs -50,000 eh?
> 
> 
> So much for the alliance curbstomping, naysayers...



And pretty much all of Akatsuki's army are lifeless dummies, so losing 50000 of them means nothing. As long as Zetsu is alive, he can just make more of them (with a bit of help from a large chakra pool, of course).


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO. The Uchiha's are forcing everybody to hide they kids, and wives.
2008
2008
we have


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't like the idea of Madara soloing this war. Kishi should've give him some of the great villages instead of joining them all against him.


----------



## Brickhunt (Apr 30, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> rampage is OVER, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Is it really over? Kakashi is still with with his sharigan activated and the division are hiding with shurikens all throw at the trees from their direction, my impression is that they are still fighting the swordsmen.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> LMAO. The Uchiha's are forcing everybody to hide they kids, and wives.
> 2008
> we have



to be fair, these are the same group of people who think gaara's speech was actually effective 


and why the @#$@ is neji bleeding?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> LMAO. The Uchiha's are forcing everybody to hide they kids, and wives.
> 2008
> we have



there not all on the beach it looks like the zombies in the other places were the ones to make them hide. not madara but if they had see the GM they would have done the same. but it was not madara only at the beach. looks like choiy and kimimaro is making mifune and the samurai hide


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> and why the @#$@ is neji bleeding?



He is puking blood, say it like it is no need to sugarcoat it


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

Penance said:


> -40,000vs -50,000 eh?
> 
> 
> So much for the alliance curbstomping, naysayers...



Yeah especially how much hate Naruto was/is recieving for messing up the plan while the Alliance was "winning" when all they doing was grinding each other down with Madara winning thanks to superior numbers


----------



## ZE (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> LMAO. The Uchiha's are forcing everybody to hide they kids, and wives.
> 2008
> 2008
> we have



The one who is forcing the alliance forces to hide right now is more than an uchiha.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like the zetsus beat neji bad. hinata looks in better condition them him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

ZE said:


> The one who is forcing the alliance forces to hide right now is more than an uchiha.



yup, it's goatee itachi


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

Neji is officially fodder now. Byukugan is crappy doojutsu.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

ZE said:


> The one who is forcing the alliance forces to hide right now is more than an uchiha.



You just had to crush a fanboys dream, just didn't you.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> looks like the zetsus beat neji bad. hinata looks in better condition them him.



 Nah that blood is clearly Neji using the Byakugan.

Seriously. How far as the House of Hyuga fallen?


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

> View Post
> The one who is forcing the alliance forces to hide right now is more than an uchiha.


Madara is mongrel Uchiha, while Sasuke is pure Uchiha.


----------



## ZE (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> You just had to crush a fanboys dream, just didn't you.



Bah. It doesn't really matter. It's not like he couldn't do the same thing back when he was 100% uchiha (with the Kyuubi).


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

chapter was released on another site 2008


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> You just had to crush a fanboys dream, just didn't you.



think about it this way:
they are running from gedo mazo. who is controlling gedo mazo? uchiha.
they are running from uchiha


----------



## ZE (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> chapter was released on another site 2008



Guess that means you can make threads now.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 30, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Nah that blood is clearly Neji using the Byakugan.
> 
> Seriously. How far as the House of Hyuga fallen?



So

Sharingan makes you bleeding = awesome

Byakugan makes you bleeding = fail?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So
> 
> Sharingan makes you bleeding = awesome
> 
> Byakugan makes you bleeding = fail?



But the Byakugan doesn't force bleeding. Which imply he was getting beat up, by the Zetsu army. 

The bleeding does not make you fail, it is the getting beat up by the Zetsu army.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

so did naruto sense all the dead people or it was just stated by kishi


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

Madara is hilarious as usual.

"Since you long for it so much, i will return it since i'm done"


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow kishi way to Hype up Shikaku.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> chapter was released on another site 2008




Thanks.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

The translation doesn't seem great though.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah MS is better found the translation by accident because i was looking for the new breaker chapter.


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

the translation is not good so its better to wait for hissou one.


----------



## Yagami_ (Apr 30, 2011)

Who did this, Sleepyfags?  I thought they went out of business.

What a piece of shit translation


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

I think this guys are new.

they did mess up a lot though.


----------



## chakra-burned (Apr 30, 2011)

Coulda done a better job translating the Chinese one.


----------



## blacksword (Apr 30, 2011)

Bleach and One Piece is out. Naruto is coming soon.


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 30, 2011)

Hehe, so Raikage and Tsunade are really leaving and Shikaku was left in charge of the forces. 
Now the alliance has better chances. 
^_^


----------



## gigahd40 (May 1, 2011)

next chapter is 18 may !!!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 3, 2011)

^it should be may 11, is there another break, and wouldn't that go in the 538 thread?


----------

